# OLAPLEX: Hair Game Changer?



## miss_a (Jan 21, 2015)

LADIES of LHCF:

Stumbled upon this stylist's IG page, http://instagram.com/p/x-jTo5mADy/?modal=true , and she posted that Olaplex is a game changer for hair. 

Did some quick research http://www.olaplex.com/ , and this product is claiming that you can color and I'm assuming relax, without damaging the integrity of the hair.

Ladies, this board is always on that new-new, has anyone tried this product? I am thinking someone on the West Coast may be familiar....

~A.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 21, 2015)

This looks interesting, but I wonder what something like this will cost?


----------



## tomnikids3 (Jan 21, 2015)

My interest is peaked. Would be interested in seeing how it works on AA hair.  

I see its $65 for the travel kit which contains 1 Olaplex Bond Multiplier 100ml an
2 Olaplex Bond Perfectors 100ml  good for at least 15 applications.  I need to do a little more research but so far read some good reviews.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 21, 2015)

Of course my pj self has this lol. I bought the Hair Perfector though. I bought it sometime last year but I've never used it. I'm relaxed and before I purchased it I sent an email asking if it was good for African American hair, particularly relaxed hair and I was informed that it's good at preventing damage.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## miss_a (Jan 21, 2015)

Ladies, I adore you...! I am trying to figure out if this can be added to relaxers...? Used before relaxers or after relaxers....?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hmmm good question. I know the Hair Perfector is a pre-treatment so if anything perhaps it can be used before a relaxer. When I get around to using it I'll give a review. I have soooooo many products at this point that I have to use up lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 22, 2015)

when i was relaxed affirm fiberguard gave me what i needed and i had multidimensional color with highlights plus a relaxer with no damage (or should i say breakage because chemical processes and even excessive heat can break/arrange the bonds in hair and one could technically call that damage/damaging).... a pretreatment is interesting though. if i color i will look into this since I'm natural and its for a variety of hair types and chemical services.


----------



## BeautyBlvd (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm working about this and a keratin treatment?  Too much?


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Sep 21, 2015)

i just bought No.3 from cosmoprof for $15. They had the 3 step kit for $65. My hair has been shedding badly lately and I've done various protein treatments but i think my hair needs something else. Hopefully this will strengthen my hair.


----------



## fatimablush (Sep 28, 2015)

i am definitely  trying this before i color my hair.

i think Taren...mentioned it on youtube.com


----------



## InBloom (Oct 30, 2015)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> i just bought No.3 from cosmoprof for $15. They had the 3 step kit for $65. My hair has been shedding badly lately and I've done various protein treatments but i think my hair needs something else. Hopefully this will strengthen my hair.




How did the Olaplex work out for you? 

I just purchased the travel kit, steps 1 & 2.  I plan to use as a stand alone treatment and see how that goes.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Oct 30, 2015)

InBloom said:


> How did the Olaplex work out for you?
> 
> I just purchased the travel kit, steps 1 & 2.  I plan to use as a stand alone treatment and see how that goes.



After washing the product out my hair felt like silk. I don't know if my hair has ever felt that soft after using a shampoo. Then I deep conditioned with AO Honeysuckle Rose but it didn't feel that great after. I normally doctor that conditioner up with aloe Vera juice, honey, & oils but I was tired and just used it straight. 

 I will try again using a different deep conditioner. I think my hair needs multiple treatments to get better results. I'm gonna buy step 1 & try that since it's probably stronger than step 3.


----------



## InBloom (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## ajargon02 (Oct 30, 2015)

I just saw this on a charyjay's yt channel. It's supposed to protect the hair and minimize damage when using chemical processesfrom what I understand.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Nov 7, 2015)

I bought the kit that has steps 1 & 2 & will be trying it out when I take my braids out


----------



## Femmefatal1981 (Nov 9, 2015)

how are you buying it with no license?


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Nov 9, 2015)

Femmefatal1981 said:


> how are you buying it with no license?


I have my cosmetology license


----------



## Femmefatal1981 (Nov 9, 2015)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> I have my cosmetology license


Ah ha! My sisters bestie is a stylist. I'll have to see if she is willing to order it for me. Thanks!


----------



## InBloom (Nov 9, 2015)

Amazon.  I was concerned about possibly being sold tinted water and hand lotion, but I got my products in Olaplex packaging with sealed containers.


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 18, 2015)

I got mine from a salon in texas, I think. Bought it off Bonanza. $24, and they were all sealed. It is on my hair right now. I bought it because half of my head has heat damage, and I read that Olaplex can help to restructure the bonds, or create a fake bond that makes the hair appear to be healed. Not sure to the science behind it. I will say that the heat damaged side shrunk back up like the normal side after step 1 was applied. 
Also,  Steps 2 & 3 have the exact same ingredient list on mine. I was on Makeup Alley, and also saw a  stylist review that stated that Step 3 was just Step 2 to take home. 
I'll post another update after I rinse and let it dry, but I think that this is something that I want to use for a few months to see the full effects. It's definitely not a deep conditioner, so I don't want to treat it like one.


----------



## Napp (Nov 18, 2015)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> I bought the kit that has steps 1 & 2 & will be trying it out when I take my braids out


Do you know if I can buy it as a Cosmo student?


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 19, 2015)

Ohhh my gawwddd, yall, I'm buying the big bottles! !! My hair felt like freshly bc'd hair! It feels soo healthy again, like hair that I can grow! I could count the shed hairs in my hands, and that says a lot as I just took braids down two days ago. They were in for 6 weeks.
My hair felt soft and strong, but those ends, omgggg!!! They are smooth,and they curl up like healthy hair, no poof! It makes me feel like I can make progress with this hair.
Remember,  it is not a dc. I did not want to shampoo, but I wanted to follow directions, so I did. Applied my dc, and it went on smoothly, and my ends have no tangles!!! Yall don't understand what I've been dealing with! Lol. I have brassy blonde on the lower half of my hair, and it just feels so good!
I want to do biweekly treatments for 6 months, at least, so I'm buying the bigger sizes. I hope that I can get even better results with consistent use.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Nov 19, 2015)

Napp said:


> Do you know if I can buy it as a Cosmo student?



If you take a signed letter with the letterhead from your school to Cosmoprof showing that you're a Cosmo student you can get a student card from them. I think it depends on how many hours you have completed on what you can buy but that might just be for certain chemicals. I think you can buy just about anything in there though.


----------



## InBloom (Nov 19, 2015)

I've used Olaplex 3 times so far. I've cut the Step 1 in half because it seemed I was wasting product by not doing so.   I'm noticing much less shed, and minimal breakage. It's going to be in my regimen for as long as I'm able to purchase. I plan to do steps 1 & 2 weekly for about 2 months, then drop to biweekly for a few rotations. I plan to eventually use just once per month. I'm so pleased.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 19, 2015)

Coming back to fully read later...


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Nov 19, 2015)

I used steps 1 & 2 last week when I took out my braids. The recommend 3 oz of water & 15 mL of step 1 was enough for my whole head. I let it sit for about 15 mins then put step 2 over it & let that sit about 30-45 mins then washed my hair. 

My hair felt stronger & I didn't lose as much hair when I detangled. I have been losing a ton of hair on wash day. I deep conditioned & rollerset & flat ironed. My hair felt awesome & so soft. 

I will be doing a keratin treatment next week. I'm trying to grow out my relaxer & switch to keratin treatments. I have 6 months of new growth and I dread wash day. Hopefully the keratin treatment will ease the line of demarcation because I plan to transition for about 2-3 years then big chop. 

I saw a video on the Olaplex channel where they used steps 1 & 2 before the keratin treatment and the hair turned out great. That's what I plan to do also


----------



## ForestRose (Nov 19, 2015)

What is in this product that means only cosmologists can buy it? Must be quite strong I'm guessing?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 19, 2015)

I need one of you ladies to post the ingredients, please.  What is the one ingredient that's a "game changer" per their site


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 19, 2015)

Bis-Aminopropyl Diglycol Dimaleate is the "game changer." 20% in step 1, and 2.5-3% in step 2/3.


----------



## Tchanelle (Nov 19, 2015)

I've used this in conjunction with the Great Hair reconstructing foam...I'm a fine 4a natural. With the 1st treatment my hair was smoother & did not puff up as much in humidity. After the 3rd treatment with both...you would think I have a relaxer when I get my hair silkened out. It blow dries easily which I love since I'm very tender headed...my hair is also stronger. I also got my stylist (Sharon-Salon Balisi) to put Olaplex on a u part wig she highlighted for me...the hair is strong and the blond highlights did not damage the hair.

ETA: My hair is highlighted with several different shades of blonde


----------



## WYSIWYG (Nov 19, 2015)

For my fellow hair-science geeks, here are the two chemists who created Olaplex (they explain the product origins starting at 1:40):


----------



## HappyAtLast (Nov 19, 2015)

From the explanation on this website, I wonder if this can actually repair (like for real for real) heat damaged hair. http://www.labmuffin.com/2015/04/how-does-olaplex-hair-treatment-work/


----------



## WYSIWYG (Nov 19, 2015)

HappyAtLast said:


> From the explanation on this website, I wonder if this can actually repair (like for real for real) heat damaged hair. http://www.labmuffin.com/2015/04/how-does-olaplex-hair-treatment-work/


It looks really promising, huh? I know it's not a magic wand, but if I could flat iron my baby-fine hair just two or three times a year without setbacks, I would be thrilled.


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 19, 2015)

HappyAtLast said:


> From the explanation on this website, I wonder if this can actually repair (like for real for real) heat damaged hair. http://www.labmuffin.com/2015/04/how-does-olaplex-hair-treatment-work/



My moderate heat damage hair looks as tightly coiled as the normal part of my hair.  It was previously hanging noticeably lower, as the pattern was looser. I have a small patch of severe heat damage in front that I've been slowly trimming. No change there in terms of pattern. However, I will keep doing treatments to see if there is change over time.


----------



## Z-kitty (Nov 21, 2015)

My 4c/b retention rate sucks plus I have CCCA.  Wondering if I should give this a try to reach my hair goals.


----------



## InBloom (Nov 21, 2015)

Z-kitty said:


> My 4c/b retention rate sucks plus I have CCCA.  Wondering if I should give this a try to reach my hair goals.



Curious.  What does CCCA stand for?


----------



## Z-kitty (Nov 21, 2015)

Central centrifugal ciactrical alopecia


----------



## InBloom (Nov 21, 2015)

Z-kitty said:


> Central centrifugal ciactrical alopecia




Olaplex has really reduced my shedding.


----------



## sgold04 (Nov 22, 2015)

InBloom said:


> Olaplex has really reduced my shedding.



This looks promising. Are you natural or relaxed? Is your hair colored? Do you do the treatment yourself, or your salon does it? 

I've always been afraid to dye my hair, but this might be a game changer.


----------



## InBloom (Nov 22, 2015)

sgold04 said:


> This looks promising. Are you natural or relaxed? Is your hair colored? Do you do the treatment yourself, or your salon does it?
> 
> I've always been afraid to dye my hair, but this might be a game changer.




My hair is relaxed. I have fine strands with medium density.  I have some thinning in my crown that has been an annoyance for years. 

At the beginning of this year I cut back on shampoo a bit, opting for cowashes. I also finally embraced oil prepoo. I saw less shed hair by doing that. 

Olaplex helps me with shedding as well as breakage. It also helps with breakage when I do semi perm color (black).  

I do the treatment myself. The packaging comes with easy instructions and the website has great Q & A.  I just did my 4th treatment yesterday.   

The price point seems high, but I'll get a solid 10-12 uses out of the one travel kit.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Nov 22, 2015)

@Livysmiles


----------



## abcd09 (Nov 22, 2015)

Is  there any way to buy this without a cosmetologist license? The reviews on amazon all say it's different than the product used in the salon, suggesting the amazon product is fake

I am 10 months post relaxer and I flat iron my new growth. i'd like to restore the bonds in my hair and I am noticing some breakage. I wonder how well this product works for weekly heat styling


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Nov 22, 2015)

abcd09 said:


> Is  there any way to buy this without a cosmetologist license? The reviews on amazon all say it's different than the product used in the salon, suggesting the amazon product is fake
> 
> I am 10 months post relaxer and I flat iron my new growth. i'd like to restore the bonds in my hair and I am noticing some breakage. I wonder how well this product works for weekly heat styling



As far as I know you have to have a license to buy it or take your chances on Amazon & eBay.


----------



## abcd09 (Nov 22, 2015)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> As far as I know you have to have a license to buy it or take your chances on Amazon & eBay.


may have to try and see what i can get online 

do you think it would work to prevent heat damage from weekly flat iron use?


----------



## InBloom (Nov 22, 2015)

abcd09 said:


> may have to try and see what i can get online
> 
> do you think it would work to prevent heat damage from weekly flat iron use?




Yep.


----------



## abcd09 (Nov 22, 2015)

InBloom said:


> Yep.


did you buy from a vendor or are you a cosmetologist? trying to find a legit vendor 

(I'm getting obsessed)


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Nov 22, 2015)

abcd09 said:


> may have to try and see what i can get online
> 
> do you think it would work to prevent heat damage from weekly flat iron use?



Yes I think so. I have my license so you can pm me if you want me to get it for you


----------



## HappyAtLast (Nov 23, 2015)

InBloom said:


> My hair is relaxed. I have fine strands with medium density.  I have some thinning in my crown that has been an annoyance for years.
> 
> At the beginning of this year I cut back on shampoo a bit, opting for cowashes. I also finally embraced oil prepoo. I saw less shed hair by doing that.
> 
> ...


Thanks for these details. How often do the treatments have to be repeated? Every wash day?


----------



## InBloom (Nov 23, 2015)

abcd09 said:


> did you buy from a vendor or are you a cosmetologist? trying to find a legit vendor
> 
> (I'm getting obsessed)




There's a youtuber posted previously that spoke about ordering from Amazon.  I got brave and ordered the travel kit from Amazon too.  My packaging came inside an Olaplex box with sealed products.  I suppose there's always the risk...

I will order from Amazon again because I don't have any hookups.


----------



## InBloom (Nov 23, 2015)

HappyAtLast said:


> Thanks for these details. How often do the treatments have to be repeated? Every wash day?




I think it's on an as-needed basis.  I relax, use heat and use semi-perm color.  I figure I need it often.  Olaplex website states it's safe to use weekly since it's not a protein treatment.  

Once I feel my hair is improved enough, I plan to cut back.  I do it weekly currently.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 29, 2015)

http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.com/2015/03/review-olaplex-hair-strengthening-system.html?m=1


----------



## hothair (Nov 29, 2015)

I love this and this is a permanent part of my reggie. I am multi highlighted, with a slight texlax on the last 2" and olaplex 1,2 during the highlight &3 about 2 weeks after. DH has been commenting on my hair. I will do a full 1 &2 every 3 months and number 3 monthly. I think it'll help me back on track.

My hair is thicker, the colour took better and when I straightened hair looked like a wig. My hair loves protein and this is a full dose


----------



## sgold04 (Nov 29, 2015)

hothair said:


> I love this and this is a permanent part of my reggie. I am multi highlighted, with a slight texlax on the last 2" and olaplex 1,2 during the highlight &3 about 2 weeks after. DH has been commenting on my hair. I will do a full 1 &2 every 3 months and number 3 monthly. I think it'll help me back on track.
> 
> My hair is thicker, the colour took better and when I straightened hair looked like a wig. My hair loves protein and this is a full dose


Do you get it done at a salon, or do it yourself?


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 30, 2015)

Anyone know of any NYC hair salons that do this treatment?


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Nov 30, 2015)

Love Olaplex. Mix it into my hair dye, use if after relaxers and once in a while, do a standalone treatment. Great stuff.


----------



## hothair (Nov 30, 2015)

sgold04 said:


> Do you get it done at a salon, or do it yourself?



Did it myself. It is very uncomplicated watch YouTube how tos. Essentially I used 1. During my highlighting - adjusted ratios of developer. Used 2. During the rinse stage and used 3. 2 weeks after before DC. It really sis a super reconstructor without the dry feel of a lot of protein


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 30, 2015)

I just picked this up today.  Had a 10$ off coupon that expires today...will give it try next wash day.


----------



## sgold04 (Dec 1, 2015)

charmtreese said:


> I just picked this up today.  Had a 10$ off coupon that expires today...will give it try next wash day.


Where did you purchase from?


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 1, 2015)

InBloom said:


> *My hair is relaxed. I have fine strands with medium density. * I have some thinning in my crown that has been an annoyance for years.
> 
> At the beginning of this year I cut back on shampoo a bit, opting for cowashes. I also finally embraced oil prepoo. I saw less shed hair by doing that.
> 
> ...


I have fine hair. have you noticed if it feels like it's making it behave like thick stranded hair? ie can you reach new lengths? less split ends?


----------



## InBloom (Dec 1, 2015)

abcd09 said:


> I have fine hair. have you noticed if it feels like it's making it behave like thick stranded hair? ie can you reach new lengths? less split ends?




To be honest, if it weren't for the reduced breakage, I wouldn't really notice any difference.  I have less shed, and a whole lot less breakage.  Olaplex doesn't make my hair feel any differently that I've noticed.  I just used it for the 5th consecutive week.


----------



## vevster (Dec 2, 2015)

I heard if you color your hair olaplex is the product to use.


----------



## Atthatday (Dec 2, 2015)

Hello Ladies:

Olaplex is the BEST! I purchased the kit and #3, from a recognized beauty supplier, so it should be legit. I used #1 & #2 as a Stand Alone treatment on week 1, & used #3 on week 2. I didn't use it on week 3.  It stopped major breaking and shedding!! My hair is still VERY dry. My regimen is constantly a WIP, as I wait on my Black Friday/Cyber Monday hair purchases, namely Qhemet Biologics.

If it was invented earlier, maybe it could have  saved us from a many of headaches. I will continue to use this for EVERY chemical service, and use #3 at least once a month.

Side note: a stylist bleached my relaxed hair and my over processed hair has always/is dry.


----------



## vevster (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm getting #3 and will insist my stylist use 1 & 2 next time!


----------



## Atthatday (Dec 3, 2015)

vevster said:


> I'm getting #3 and will insist my stylist use 1 & 2 next time!



You'll be pleased! Please keep us posted on your results.

If you are a frugal person, please be careful on the upcharges. As an savings idea, maybe your stylist could take you to the supply house, to buy the kit.


----------



## vevster (Dec 3, 2015)

Atthatday said:


> You'll be pleased! Please keep us posted on your results.
> 
> If you are a frugal person, please be careful on the upcharges. As an savings idea, maybe your stylist could take you to the supply house, to buy the kit.


Well, it is like $20 on Amazon, not sure how many uses I get out of that. That is reasonable to me for any intensive conditioner.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 6, 2015)

Ladies, I got an Olaplex kit today.  I'm going to try to get another week out of this silk out.  Next week, I'll report back on whether using steps 1 and 2 helps with my heat damage.  I'm so excited to try it, based on your reviews!


----------



## InBloom (Dec 6, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> Ladies, I got an Olaplex kit today.  I'm going to try to get another week out of this silk out.  Next week, I'll report back on whether using steps 1 and 2 helps with my heat damage.  I'm so excited to try it, based on your reviews!




Excellent. 

I just had my 6th weekly treatments (1 & 2) this afternoon.  I'm doing two more weeks of treatments, then will scale down to biweekly for a couple of months.


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 13, 2015)

Atthatday said:


> Hello Ladies:
> 
> Olaplex is the BEST! I purchased the kit and #3, from a recognized beauty supplier, so it should be legit. I used #1 & #2 as a Stand Alone treatment on week 1, & used #3 on week 2. I didn't use it on week 3.  It stopped major breaking and shedding!! My hair is still VERY dry. My regimen is constantly a WIP, as I wait on my Black Friday/Cyber Monday hair purchases, namely Qhemet Biologics.
> 
> ...


So are you saying your hair has always been dry, not due to the olaplex? 

I've read some freaky reviews about (white) girls who slept in it overnight and wounded up having dry hair, although they admitted to having pravana hair treatments or were platinum blonde.


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 13, 2015)

InBloom said:


> To be honest, if it weren't for the reduced breakage, I wouldn't really notice any difference.  I have less shed, and a whole lot less breakage.  Olaplex doesn't make my hair feel any differently that I've noticed.  I just used it for the 5th consecutive week.


This is worth it to me. I'm already seeing damage from weekly heat use.


----------



## Atthatday (Dec 14, 2015)

abcd09 said:


> So are you saying your hair has always been dry, not due to the olaplex?
> 
> I've read some freaky reviews about (white) girls who slept in it overnight and wounded up having dry hair, although they admitted to having pravana hair treatments or were platinum blonde.



Correct, my hair has ALWAYS been dry, prior to Olaplex. With Olaplex, even my SO can see a difference in my moisture level. One week, I didn't do the Olaplex and we have could tell.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2015)

I bought the single use kit and the NO. 3 perfector this week. I color my hair every 3 months. Hopefully this will help minimize the damage and help my retention.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 15, 2015)

@faithVA, you will love it!  I did my 1st stand alone Olaplex treatment last night. 

My strands are in heaven. 

I'm #teamolaplex now!  In one treatment, I can see with continued use, I'll be able to rescue my remnants of heat damage.

I believe this is a definite stopgap for breakage and excessive shedding.  Which will assist us in our retention efforts.


----------



## sgold04 (Dec 15, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> Ladies, I got an Olaplex kit today.  I'm going to try to get another week out of this silk out.  Next week, I'll report back on whether using steps 1 and 2 helps with my heat damage.  I'm so excited to try it, based on your reviews!


Where did you purchase from? (I may have asked this already, but I forget).


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 15, 2015)

sgold04 said:


> Where did you purchase from? (I may have asked this already, but I forget).


I did a Cosmoprof haul about two weeks ago. 

They have the travel kit on Amazon for $75-$82.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> @faithVA, you will love it!  I did my 1st stand alone Olaplex treatment last night.
> 
> My strands are in heaven.
> 
> ...


Fabulous. I could definitely use some help. My hair has improved since last year but I'm always looking to improve what I'm doing. To stop coloring is out of the question so this is just what I was looking forward. 

My package shipped today so I will give it a try before the end of the month.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2015)

How


MileHighDiva said:


> @faithVA, you will love it!  I did my 1st stand alone Olaplex treatment last night.
> 
> My strands are in heaven.
> 
> ...


How often do you plan on doing the treatments.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 15, 2015)

faithVA said:


> How
> 
> How often do you plan on doing the treatments.


Everytime I cleanse, which is bi-weekly.


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 15, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> @faithVA, you will love it!  I did my 1st stand alone Olaplex treatment last night.
> 
> My strands are in heaven.
> 
> ...


i just ordered some. hopefully it will arrive before i need to wash again.

i straighten my roots with every wash. i haven't had a relaxer since February 2015. i am seeing some breakage from heat and also some breakage at the demarcation line. 

my question for you is, are you planning on doing the 1 and 2, or are you just doing #3 alone for your continued use sessions? how much heat damage do you have and what differences have you noticed? did you use heat after  your most recent treatment?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 15, 2015)

@abcd09, I'm excited that you ordered! 

I wish I would've taken pictures of what that area looks like wet, before and after the treatment, so you can see the difference.

I'll remember to do it next time, because seeing is believing.

Normally, the front and top of my hair is a 3B, the back/nape/sides 3C and the crown is 4A.

Currently, my runway aka the front and top of my hair doesn't look curly towards the ends on the right side due to heat damage.  I had a bad visit to myself in March 2014 

I'll attach a pic of some hair I cut off in Sept and Oct of this year.  You'll notice the curl is gone in the pic.  I thought I got it all, but I didn't, and I'm not willing to cut anymore at this time.

I plan to do a stand alone treatment of #1 and #2, everytime I cleanse, until I'm happy.  At that time, I'll transition to just using the lotion #2 or #3 each wash day.  And continue to do the full stand alone treatment quarterly or, as needed.

See how the curl is gone in this pic:


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 15, 2015)

@abcd09,  I was so excited with the results, I had the delusion of doing a wash and go, last night.

Because I could see where some the curl had came back.

Then I remembered I'm #teamminimizetangles,


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm so glad it is working so well for you! it sounds like your curls are reverting? While that is not the result I want, I hope it can help me reduce my damage because I don't want to give up heat training/straight hair but I  don't want to relax for awhile.

Mine is supposed to arrive between the 17th and 21st.


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 15, 2015)

@Atthatday   what vendor did you order from on ebay?


----------



## Atthatday (Dec 15, 2015)

abcd09 said:


> @Atthatday   what vendor did you order from on ebay?



Cosmoprof.


----------



## InBloom (Dec 15, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I bought the single use kit and the NO. 3 perfector this week. I color my hair every 3 months. Hopefully this will help minimize the damage and help my retention.




Please report back once you've tried it out.


----------



## Atthatday (Dec 15, 2015)

Ladies: 

I'm wondering how, and if, Olaplex will work with henna/cassia. Any insight?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 15, 2015)

Atthatday said:


> Ladies:
> 
> I'm wondering how, and if, Olaplex will work with henna/cassia. Any insight?


I'm a henna head, as well.  Do you mean using it following an henna treatment?  Or, it being compatible with henna?

Wait are you talking about adding step #1 to your henna mix?

Girl, we need to figure this out, before my next hanna treatment in January.


----------



## Atthatday (Dec 15, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> I'm a henna head, as well.  Do you mean using it following an henna treatment?  Or, it being compatible with henna?
> 
> Wait are you talking about adding step #1 to your henna mix?
> 
> Girl, we need to figure this out, before my next hanna treatment in January.



Yes, Ma'am, adding #1 to the henna/cassia.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2015)

InBloom said:


> Please report back once you've tried it out.


Definitely will. I decided I will be doing it on January 8th. I will do the single treatment and a protein treatment.


----------



## deborah11 (Dec 15, 2015)

I am going to do this as a stand alone treatment as soon as I get a free moment and will report back my results.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 16, 2015)

So are the ones on amazon genuine? I'm wondering if it makes sense to buy the kit, or if I should just go with #3 alone or #1 and #2 alone...


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 16, 2015)

I wouldn't mix this with anything. I did and feel like I wasted it. I'm only using it as directed from now in. Only thing I do differently is leaving it on for longer than recommended. And don't forget to condition after using it!


----------



## Atthatday (Dec 16, 2015)

imaginary said:


> So are the ones on amazon genuine? I'm wondering if it makes sense to buy the kit, or if I should just go with #3 alone or #1 and #2 alone...



I'm not sure, but I didn't want to take any chances.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 16, 2015)

I just read that #2 is 15% concentrate and #3 is 12.5%.


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 16, 2015)

JerriBlank said:


> I wouldn't mix this with anything. I did and feel like I wasted it. I'm only using it as directed from now in. Only thing I do differently is leaving it on for longer than recommended. And don't forget to condition after using it!


how long do you leave it on for?

anyone can answer here


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 16, 2015)

imaginary said:


> So are the ones on amazon genuine? I'm wondering if it makes sense to buy the kit, or if I should just go with #3 alone or #1 and #2 alone...


id din't like the reviews i was reading on amazon. i bought mine from a "trusted" beauty vendor on ebay. hopefully its the real deal


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 16, 2015)

abcd09 said:


> how long do you leave it on for?
> 
> anyone can answer here


I've slept with it in. 

Practically zero shedding and zero breakage.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 16, 2015)

abcd09 said:


> id din't like the reviews i was reading on amazon. i bought mine from a "trusted" beauty vendor on ebay. hopefully its the real deal



I hoping for you too . 



Atthatday said:


> I'm not sure, but I didn't want to take any chances.



Same. I'm really leery about buying it from amazon. Are the prices that different as compared to a licenced dealer?

I'd feel better about asking a cosmetologist to get it for me than chancing it on amazon.


----------



## Atthatday (Dec 16, 2015)

abcd09 said:


> how long do you leave it on for?
> 
> anyone can answer here


 
I leave #1 in for 5 minutes, #'s 2 & 3 in maximum of 30 minutes each.


----------



## Shelew (Dec 17, 2015)

abcd09 said:


> how long do you leave it on for?
> 
> anyone can answer here


I left #3 on at home for a little over an hour. At the salon they may have left 1&2 for about 30 minutes all together.


----------



## deborah11 (Dec 17, 2015)

I got someone with a license to purchase mine.  For some reason, I don't trust the authenticity of Amazon for this.  I hope to try it soon


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 17, 2015)

If anyone here is a licensed cosomtologist, I'd gladly pay for them to purchase and ship it to me.


----------



## sgold04 (Dec 17, 2015)

Beamodel said:


> If anyone here is a licensed cosomtologist, I'd gladly pay for them to purchase and ship it to me.


Me too


----------



## Kindheart (Dec 18, 2015)

I haven't read everything but I m relaxed and bleached so looks like I need this in my life . Is this the same brand that makes the hair dye stripper?


----------



## Shiks (Dec 18, 2015)

I love this site. I saw this a few months ago and just started researching it for next year. Thanks for sharing all your experiences.


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 19, 2015)

mine came in the mail today. it looks legit. i will try it tomorrow. 

so you damp your hair, put #1 on, then after a few mins apply #2? then do your normal haircare routine: shampoo, protein, dc? the directions don't mention how to use the standalone


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 19, 2015)

InBloom said:


> My hair is relaxed. I have fine strands with medium density.  I have some thinning in my crown that has been an annoyance for years.
> 
> At the beginning of this year I cut back on shampoo a bit, opting for cowashes. I also finally embraced oil prepoo. I saw less shed hair by doing that.
> 
> ...


can you inform how you do your standalone? . I'm hearing that some people do this" damp hair. apply #1, let it sit. apply #2 over it and let that sit. wash out with shampoo then dc.


----------



## InBloom (Dec 19, 2015)

abcd09 said:


> can you inform how you do your standalone? . I'm hearing that some people do this" damp hair. apply #1, let it sit. apply #2 over it and let that sit. wash out with shampoo then dc.




I read on how Olaplex should be used on hair that isn't coated, so I will shampoo product out first.  Then I will towel dry my hair a bit so it's not soaking wet when I apply step 1.  I use an applicator bottle and saturate my hair.  I let step 1 sit for 10 minutes.  Then apply step 2 on top of the step 1.  I work that in, let it sit for 20 minutes or so. 

After that, I cowash my hair, followed by a deep conditioning for 30 + minutes.  Once that's all done, I add leave-ins and style. 

Hope that's helpful



Edit to add....

If I need protein, I do it after cowashing, then proceed to a moisturizing DC


----------



## toaster (Dec 19, 2015)

If anyone is in Austin, TX I saw olaplex at Beauty Store Salon and Spa. You don't need to be a stylist to shop there and it was just on the shelf


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 19, 2015)

i really like this woman's explanation:


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 19, 2015)

InBloom said:


> I read on how Olaplex should be used on hair that isn't coated, so I will shampoo product out first.  Then I will towel dry my hair a bit so it's not soaking wet when I apply step 1.  I use an applicator bottle and saturate my hair.  I let step 1 sit for 10 minutes.  Then apply step 2 on top of the step 1.  I work that in, let it sit for 20 minutes or so.
> 
> After that, I cowash my hair, followed by a deep conditioning for 30 + minutes.  Once that's all done, I add leave-ins and style.
> 
> ...


thank you! that makes sense. i will try that tomorrow.

this is going to add another 1.5 hours to my already loooong wash day. I'm not looking forward to that! hopefully it turns out well and i reduce or eliminate  my heat damage (and will continue to be able to use heat weekly)


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 19, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I bought the single use kit and the NO. 3 perfector this week. I color my hair every 3 months. Hopefully this will help minimize the damage and help my retention.


Please let us know how this works for you.  I really, really want to straighten my hair occasionally but I don't want any heat damage.  If this product keeps hair in tiptop shape then I'm in!


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 20, 2015)

update: i have the olaplex on my hair right now. i wonder if this is pretty close to a protein? i have about 4 inches of 4bc hair and then 7 inches of straight relaxed hair- on one chunk my relaxed hair is tangling, like interlocking like velcro similar to when i had protein overload  but I think it's too early to blame the olaplex. I'm going to rinse this out in 40 mins. if it's tangly i may skip the protein treatment.


----------



## InBloom (Dec 20, 2015)

abcd09 said:


> update: i have the olaplex on my hair right now. i wonder if this is pretty close to a protein? i have about 4 inches of 4bc hair and then 7 inches of straight relaxed hair- on one chunk my relaxed hair is tangling, like interlocking like velcro similar to when i had protein overload  but I think it's too early to blame the olaplex. I'm going to rinse this out in 40 mins. if it's tangly i may skip the protein treatment.





Olaplex is not a protein treatment


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 20, 2015)

InBloom said:


> Olaplex is not a protein treatment


I understand, it's weird because my hair is reacting to it like it did Aphogee 2 step.

I went ahead and did a protein, mainly because my hair is snapping like crazy. i can't blame it on olaplex because i am nearly 1 year post my last relaxer, but I didn't get that silky feeling when I washed it out as others say that felt. The only thing i can compare it to is like washing out a hard protein.

Maybe i did it wrong- applied too much step 1.

disclaimer- i wouldn't discourage anyone from this, but if you are tangle prone _and_ are transitioning or stretching, be careful.


----------



## vevster (Dec 20, 2015)

I have the #3 just in the front of my hair now. The damaged part appears to be curling up....hmm...


----------



## vevster (Dec 20, 2015)

Atthatday said:


> Cosmoprof.


Couldn't find that seller on Ebay, but I'm confident in that amazon seller.... my bottle was thoroughly labeled and sealed in a baggy.


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 20, 2015)

Final result:

I believe olaplex made my natural roots curl to their natural state, which probably means it helped the bonds. The problem I had was with my contrasting textures, and the fact that my ends are very tangle prone no matter what, so being this far along adds the tangles. Im unsure if olaplex contributed to it, but my guess would be not that much. If you have fine hair that tangles and are stretching your relaxer, do so with caution. 

I did wind up doing protein (Komaza protein strengthener). I love that product because it's like it helps get rid of tangles. i left my protein on for 20 mins, no heat. 

After my dc routine, my hair was soft. It came out feeling soft and somewhat stronger. I can see with repeated use that it can help with the strength of my hair. if you don't use direct heat, i think you'd see more gradual benefits than I will. I kind of want to try olaplex on top of my prepoo instead of on shampooed hair. 

I would recommend.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 20, 2015)

@abcd09 Thank you for the review! I only have the #3 from Olaplex. I don't have fine hair but I'm almost 15 months post though so this is good to know


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 20, 2015)

Ok @faithVA, et.al. since I am PJ Extraordinare I had to have some of this magic...NOW!  I got my hands on some #3 via a licensed Cosmotologist. I had to use it...tonight.  I don't color so I don't think I need 1 or 2. I'm steaming now with some NG HB following #3 for 30 minutes. I'll be back with final results but my first I pression is positive.  I was able to comb the product through my fine 4abc hair and maybe found 10 hairs or pieces of hair in the comb which is amazing.  My hair didn't feel tangly even after the shampoo.  I plan on straightening and trimming for my starting lengthcheck for 2016 so I'm hoping to stave off any damage that might happen as a result of that process.  I plan on a once weekly regimen.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 20, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Ok @faithVA, et.al. since I am PJ Extraordinare I had to have some of this magic...NOW!  I got my hands on some #3 via a licensed Cosmotologist. I had to use it...tonight.  I don't color so I don't think I need 1 or 2. I'm steaming now with some NG HB following #3 for 30 minutes. I'll be back with final results but my first I pression is positive.  I was able to comb the product through my fine 4abc hair and maybe found 10 hairs or pieces of hair in the comb which is amazing.  My hair didn't feel tangly even after the shampoo.  I plan on straightening and trimming for my starting lengthcheck for 2016 so I'm hoping to stave off any damage that might happen as a result of that process.  I plan on a once weekly regimen.


Update:  This is my comb after rinsing my DC and detangling to air dry...no additional product!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2015)

I got my standalone treatment over the weekend. I want to do it but I have to make sure I pick a day that gives me enough time. 

I'm concerned that with step 1 that there is no way that 3 oz of water is going to saturate my hair. I don't think 3 oz of water will saturate the front. 

Maybe I will do no. 3 this week and save steps 1 and 2 for later.


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 21, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I got my standalone treatment over the weekend. I want to do it but I have to make sure I pick a day that gives me enough time.
> 
> I'm concerned that with step 1 that there is no way that 3 oz of water is going to saturate my hair. I don't think 3 oz of water will saturate the front.
> 
> Maybe I will do no. 3 this week and save steps 1 and 2 for later.


I didn't mix my step one with water!!! Maybe that's why I had the issues I had. I used too much and didn't mix with water. Dang.

Can you do #3 without doing 1 and 2 frist? I thought #3 compliments what #1 and #2 do?


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 21, 2015)

the instructions say that you can use #2 as a cutting lotion. Does anyone know what that means?


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 21, 2015)

my kit did not come with #3, I wish it did. I wonder if it is gentler than 1 and 2. I'll order #3 next payday, my plans for next time are to damp my hair, apply diluted one and two, then shampoo. no shampooing before application. I want to leave 1 and 2 on overnight, then do a long protein tx in the morning after rinsing.

eta: no overnight txs for me. maybe just an hour.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Dec 21, 2015)

abcd09 said:


> the instructions say that you can use #2 as a cutting lotion. Does anyone know what that means?



That means it can be used to keep the hair damp & smooth while the hair is being trimmed, cut into a style, etc.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Dec 21, 2015)

abcd09 said:


> I didn't mix my step one with water!!! Maybe that's why I had the issues I had. I used too much and didn't mix with water. Dang.
> 
> Can you do #3 without doing 1 and 2 frist? I thought #3 compliments what #1 and #2 do?



Yeah you're supposed to mix 15 mL of step 1 with 3 oz of water
I used step 3 before I bought steps 1 & 2 to see if the product would even work for me.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2015)

I've decided to do 1 and 2 on Wednesday. I will shampoo after and do a protein treatment. I will follow that with an overnight carmeltini treatment. 

Maybe I can get some cooking down in the middle of all of that.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 21, 2015)

abcd09 said:


> I didn't mix my step one with water!!! Maybe that's why I had the issues I had. I used too much and didn't mix with water. Dang.
> 
> Can you do #3 without doing 1 and 2 frist? I thought #3 compliments what #1 and #2 do?


I only have #3. I think I read up-thread that each step contains the same active ingredient just at a lesser percentage.


----------



## Atthatday (Dec 21, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I've decided to do 1 and 2 on Wednesday. I will shampoo after and do a protein treatment. I will follow that with an overnight carmeltini treatment.
> 
> Maybe I can get some cooking down in the middle of all of that.



May I ask what is your "carmeltini treatment"?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2015)

Atthatday said:


> May I ask what is your "carmeltini treatment"?


The. Carmeltini treatment is a product I purchased from terraveda organix. It's a mix of banana puree, honey, olive oil and other moisturizing natural products. Just started using it but its in my regimen this month.


----------



## InBloom (Dec 21, 2015)

Even she's up on it ...


----------



## vevster (Dec 21, 2015)

The damaged area of my hair looks significantly better using this. I'm happy with my purchase.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Dec 22, 2015)

Atthatday said:


> Hello Ladies:
> 
> Olaplex is the BEST! I purchased the kit and #3, from a recognized beauty supplier, so it should be legit. I used #1 & #2 as a Stand Alone treatment on week 1, & used #3 on week 2. I didn't use it on week 3.  It stopped major breaking and shedding!! My hair is still VERY dry. My regimen is constantly a WIP, as I wait on my Black Friday/Cyber Monday hair purchases, namely Qhemet Biologics.
> 
> ...


Who is the recognized beauty supplier. SPILL it!


----------



## Atthatday (Dec 22, 2015)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Who is the recognized beauty supplier. SPILL it!



Cosmoprof.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Dec 22, 2015)

Atthatday said:


> Cosmoprof.





Atthatday said:


> Cosmoprof.


Oh.  Weird. I looked it up but couldn't find it so I thought it was mispelled or that I misunderstood you.

At any rate thanks


----------



## vevster (Dec 22, 2015)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Oh.  Weird. I looked it up but couldn't find it so I thought it was mispelled or that I misunderstood you.
> 
> At any rate thanks



I couldn't find it either.


----------



## OhTall1 (Dec 22, 2015)

^^^You have to have a license to shop there
http://www.cosmoprofbeauty.com/


----------



## leona2025 (Dec 22, 2015)

So is this only good for damaged hair? I don't have too much breakage or damage, but I would like THICKER hair. I flat iron once or twice a month.


----------



## InBloom (Dec 22, 2015)

leona2025 said:


> So is this only good for damaged hair? I don't have too much breakage or damage, but I would like THICKER hair. I flat iron once or twice a month.




I think it's for damaged hair bonds..


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2015)

leona2025 said:


> So is this only good for damaged hair? I don't have too much breakage or damage, but I would like THICKER hair. I flat iron once or twice a month.


 Is for those who use heat as well. Thermal manipulation also damages the bonds in hair.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 22, 2015)

I purchased step 3 today. Hopefully I get good results from it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Dec 22, 2015)

leona2025 said:


> So is this only good for damaged hair? I don't have too much breakage or damage, but I would like THICKER hair. I flat iron once or twice a month.


I was thinking of this for preventing heat damage when flat ironing. I'm ordering it. We'll see...


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 22, 2015)

Has anyone used this with color?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 22, 2015)

@leona2025 & @luckiestdestiny I purchased for exactly the reason you mentioned-to prevent heat damage.  I am 2+ years natural and have been afraid to straighten. I'm going to straighten before the end of the year, by then I will have done at least 2 treatments.  We shall see...


----------



## vevster (Dec 23, 2015)

It works. The damaged side of my hair curls now. I'm a believer.


----------



## PJaye (Dec 23, 2015)

vevster said:


> It works. The damaged side of my hair curls now. I'm a believer.



Are you using 3 by itself, or just 1 and 2?  Where did you purchase it?


----------



## blueberryd (Dec 23, 2015)

Beamodel said:


> If anyone here is a licensed cosomtologist, I'd gladly pay for them to purchase and ship it to me.



ME TOO!! I really really need this


----------



## faithVA (Dec 23, 2015)

I did 1 & 2 tonight. I probably had #2 in for 2 hours while talking on the phone.  I have Terraveda Organix Carmeltini in now doing and overnight conditioning. I will see if I notice any difference tomorrow. I didn't notice any difference when I rinsed. Even if I don't notice any difference, I will use up all of my #3 before deciding whether to repurchase. I know permanent color is impacting my hair so it is definitely worth pursuing to see if I can get healthier hair.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 24, 2015)

My Olaplex is out for delivery. I just purchased it Tuesday... Yay


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 24, 2015)

I want this. Can anyone who has a license help me get it? If not, which supplier on Amazon is legit?


----------



## vevster (Dec 24, 2015)

PJaye said:


> Are you using 3 by itself, or just 1 and 2?  Where did you purchase it?


I just used the no 3 once. Here is a link to the exact seller on Amazon I used:

http://www.amazon.com/Olaplex-Hair-...=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1450999768&sr=1-2


----------



## PJaye (Dec 24, 2015)

vevster said:


> I just used the no 3 once. Here is a link to the exact seller on Amazon I used:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Olaplex-Hair-...=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1450999768&sr=1-2



Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 24, 2015)

vevster said:


> I just used the no 3 once. Here is a link to the exact seller on Amazon I used:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Olaplex-Hair-...=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1450999768&sr=1-2


I had a good experience with #3 myself with fewer hairs in the comb immediately after.  I asked a stylist I trust about the product and she said that she had heard good things even though she hadn't used it herself.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 25, 2015)

vevster said:


> I just used the no 3 once. Here is a link to the exact seller on Amazon I used:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Olaplex-Hair-...=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1450999768&sr=1-2





Cattypus1 said:


> I had a good experience with #3 myself with fewer hairs in the comb immediately after.  I asked a stylist I trust about the product and she said that she had heard good things even though she hadn't used it herself.



So I can use just Step 3 with good results too? What are Step 1 and 2 for then? @faithVA @Beamodel @Cattypus1


----------



## vevster (Dec 25, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> So I can use just Step 3 with good results too? What are Step 1 and 2 for then? @faithVA @Beamodel @Cattypus1


Steps 1 and 2 are for your stylist to use while you are getting a color session. 3 is a take home treatment....


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 25, 2015)

vevster said:


> It works. The damaged side of my hair curls now. I'm a believer.


same. i know it works because my hair isn't staying "Heat trained"  . a blessing and a curse?

for all of you who want to protect from heat damage from using heat only a few times a year, it will definitely work for you.


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 25, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> I want this. Can anyone who has a license help me get it? If not, which supplier on Amazon is legit?


on ebay, runway beauty trends is legit.


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 25, 2015)

update six days post olaplex tx: don't expect your hair to look better from using this. my hair really doesn't look any different- it may be a little harder to style and needed a bit more moisture. it's not for looks but it helped maintain the hair structure.


----------



## vevster (Dec 25, 2015)

abcd09 said:


> update six days post olaplex tx: don't expect your hair to look better from using this. my hair really doesn't look any different- it may be a little harder to style and needed a bit more moisture. it's not for looks but it helped maintain the hair structure.



I beg to differ my hair looks different.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 25, 2015)

abcd09 said:


> update six days post olaplex tx: don't expect your hair to look better from using this. my hair really doesn't look any different- it may be a little harder to style and needed a bit more moisture. it's not for looks but it helped maintain the hair structure.



My hair doesn't look any different either. I have a bottle of #3 so hopefully over the next few uses I will be able to tell the difference. I definitely need a protein treatment because my ends are still splitting.


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 25, 2015)

vevster said:


> I beg to differ my hair looks different.


how so? how many treatments have you done?


----------



## vevster (Dec 25, 2015)

abcd09 said:


> how so? how many treatments have you done?


I have a section of my hair in the front that was damaged from color. It didn't have the curl pattern the other side did.  I did one treatment this past Sunday and it curls up now... I'm natural.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 25, 2015)

My hair doesn't really look any different either, yet. I'm hoping that changes though.


----------



## PJaye (Dec 25, 2015)

The reports of hair loss are disturbing.


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 25, 2015)

PJaye said:


> The reports of hair loss are disturbing.



Are people reporting hair loss after using Olaplex.


----------



## PJaye (Dec 25, 2015)

charmtreese said:


> Are people reporting hair loss after using Olaplex.



There are some on these two links:

http://www.amazon.com/Olaplex-Hair-...=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1450999768&sr=1-2 
http://www.labmuffin.com/2015/04/how-does-olaplex-hair-treatment-work/


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 26, 2015)

charmtreese said:


> Are people reporting hair loss after using Olaplex.


I read it was people who used it after a pravana hair color treatment. Another said she lost hair at the line of demarcation between blonde hair and her brown roots. She left out a lot of info- like what she used to color her hair, where she bought her treatment and if it's authentic or any other possible variables. I've noticed most people who have reported hair loss online were dyed blondes


----------



## Atthatday (Dec 26, 2015)

PJaye said:


> There are some on these two links:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Olaplex-Hair-...=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1450999768&sr=1-2
> http://www.labmuffin.com/2015/04/how-does-olaplex-hair-treatment-work/



Ladies:
Good morning! I'm speculating, but could the hair loss be due to mineral buildup? Mineral buildup from the bleach and/or hard water, given the alleged statistic that 80% of the US has hard water

For safety's sake, I would highly recommend a demineralizer, such as Malibu Wellness, before using Olaplex. Before my treatment of # 1 & 2, I shampooed my hair with the Malibu Demineralizer, with no significant hair loss. I haven't used the Malibu before #3. Also, I would not leave Olaplex in my hair for longer than an hour.

For the record, I journal everything dealing with my hair, I've been keeping my hair fall after each wash session and I do have bleach blonde hair.

Bumping for more ideas, theories, etc...


----------



## faithVA (Dec 26, 2015)

charmtreese said:


> Are people reporting hair loss after using Olaplex.


All of the reports of hair loss I read were from people doing some extreme things on their hair. Not Sure how they could narrow down what it's from.


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 26, 2015)

i don't think hair loss is common. olaplex says their product doesnt contain chemicals that break hair off- it's not a processing treatment like a relaxer. 

i don't know why some people are getting hair loss. there could be many other factors that they are leaving out. i think @Atthatday is right,the mineralization from blonde hair dyes combined with olaplex may react poorly, especially if it's a cheap hair bleach. 

i haven't clarified for hard water deposits in awhile.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 26, 2015)

@Beamodel @flyygirlll2 , from a relaxed hair / relaxer stretching perspective, what is Olaplex helping you with?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 26, 2015)

@divachyk I think it might help shedding/breakage and heat styling. I plan to color my hair so I might use it. It doesn't have protein but it's supposed to strengthen the hair as far as I know.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 26, 2015)

divachyk said:


> @Beamodel @flyygirlll2 , from a relaxed hair / relaxer stretching perspective, what is Olaplex helping you with?



I haven't used it yet but I wanted it because I've been using heat lately. So I purchased it to prevent damage.


----------



## vevster (Dec 27, 2015)

Using it again today. I'm not extreme. Leaving in for thirty minutes before I start my wash.


----------



## Atthatday (Dec 27, 2015)

divachyk said:


> @Beamodel @flyygirlll2 , from a relaxed hair / relaxer stretching perspective, what is Olaplex helping you with?



Heat, relaxed and color/bleach. I hope it helps the new growth.


----------



## deborah11 (Dec 27, 2015)

vevster said:


> Using it again today. I'm not extreme. Leaving in for thirty minutes before I start my wash.


Are you using olaplex 1, 2 or 3.  How many treatments have you had.  Please report back your results.


----------



## Atthatday (Dec 27, 2015)

deborah11 said:


> Are you using olaplex 1, 2 or 3.  How many treatments have you had.  Please report back your results.



In a total of 8 weeks, skipping a week: I've done 1 & 2 twice, and 3 in between.


----------



## deborah11 (Dec 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I did 1 & 2 tonight. I probably had #2 in for 2 hours while talking on the phone.  I have Terraveda Organix Carmeltini in now doing and overnight conditioning. I will see if I notice any difference tomorrow. I didn't notice any difference when I rinsed. Even if I don't notice any difference, I will use up all of my #3 before deciding whether to repurchase. I know permanent color is impacting my hair so it is definitely worth pursuing to see if I can get healthier hair.


FaithVA,
Did you rinse #1 out before applying # 2?  You said that you left #2 in for 2 hours.  I thought #2 was mixed overtop #1.  Curious to see how folks are actually using the product and the results they are getting.  I used steps 1(5 minutes) and 2 ( on top of step 1 for 20 minuets)a few days ago and initially noticed that my hair was softer and more shiny but now it seems more dry.  I rinsed, shampooed, applied protein conditioner and rinsed, followed by moisturizing conditioner for 30 minutes.  I will monitor and proceed with caution before trying step 3.  My products were purchased by a licensed cosmetologist.  I am natural, no color and used product as a stand alone treatment.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2015)

deborah11 said:


> FaithVA,
> Did you rinse #1 out before applying # 2?  You said that you left #2 in for 2 hours.  I thought #2 was mixed overtop #1.  Curious to see how folks are actually using the product and the results they are getting.  I used steps 1(5 minutes) and 2 ( on top of step 1 for 20 minuets)a few days ago and initially noticed that my hair was softer and more shiny but now it seems more dry.  I rinsed, shampooed, applied protein conditioner and rinsed, followed by moisturizing conditioner for 30 minutes.  I will monitor and proceed with caution before trying step 3.  My products were purchased by a licensed cosmetologist.  I am natural, no color and used product as a stand alone treatment.


I didn't rinse after step 1. I put #2 over #1. I didn't intend to leave #2 in that long but the phone rang. 

Right now my hair feels the same. I will do a protein treatment tonight to see if that helps. I will do #3 over the weekend.


----------



## deborah11 (Dec 28, 2015)

I have well water and maybe is part of the problem.  To do step 3,  I will test small area of hair to see how it responds before doing whole head. Product may not be for me and my hair.  BTW,  my hair was dry and damaged before olaplex but was getting better.  It is now dryer than it was before the treatment.  We shall see...


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Dec 28, 2015)

Okay so I'm a wimp. I sent it back to amazon today after reading horror stories. I just can't risk it. My hair is fine but I have dense (a lot of) hair and also I had surgery last year (and that took a lot out of my hair combined with anemia). So I really want to try it, but I will take a wait and see approach.  My hair is still on my head and I want to keep it that way. So I wish all the ladies well and hope it works for you!


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 28, 2015)

deborah11 said:


> FaithVA,
> Did you rinse #1 out before applying # 2?  You said that you left #2 in for 2 hours.  I thought #2 was mixed overtop #1.  Curious to see how folks are actually using the product and the results they are getting.  I used steps 1(5 minutes) and 2 ( on top of step 1 for 20 minuets)a few days ago and initially noticed that my hair was softer and more shiny but now it seems more dry.  I rinsed, shampooed, applied protein conditioner and rinsed, followed by moisturizing conditioner for 30 minutes.  I will monitor and proceed with caution before trying step 3.  My products were purchased by a licensed cosmetologist.  I am natural, no color and used product as a stand alone treatment.


I've noticed that my hair is a little dryer/coarser too  (used one and two once). Feels normal now, but too a while to get the balance back.


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 28, 2015)

deborah11 said:


> I have well water and maybe is part of the problem.  To do step 3,  I will test small area of hair to see how it responds before doing whole head. Product may not be for me and my hair.  BTW,  my hair was dry and damaged before olaplex but was getting better.  It is now dryer than it was before the treatment.  We shall see...


what protein condish did you use? maybe it's the pairing of the olaplex and the protein? that's what I did. It's not too bad, it just isn't as soft as usual. how would you rate your dryness? 

sheschentit helped me get back to feeling normal.


----------



## deborah11 (Dec 28, 2015)

abcd09 said:


> I've noticed that my hair is a little dryer/coarser too  (used one and two once). Feels normal now, but too a while to get the balance back.


How long did it take to get balance back?


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 28, 2015)

deborah11 said:


> How long did it take to get balance back?


I did my hair with olaplex last sunday, and it feels better today, so about a week. I did several sprays of a leave in and argan oil and it feels better now. Throughout the week I was using conditioner, leave in spray, and argan oil.  I added a  creamier actual leave in today; not sure if that made a difference . I don't know how to describe the dry feeling, because it's not remarkable, but it's noticeable to me. A little stiff and coarser than usual, like 90's Just For Me Permed hair? lol. 

There are other factors that may not have to do with olaplex, such as I changed one of my conditioners because I was too lazy to order and wait for darcy botanicals, I traveled this weekend, did a protein treatment last wash which I haven't in awhile, and somehow my hair keeps getting a little damp during showering- I think my shower cap isn't working right so it's time to throw it out. So with all of that combined, I'm hesitant to blame the olaplex.


----------



## deborah11 (Dec 28, 2015)

abcd09 said:


> I did my hair with olaplex last sunday, and it feels better today, so about a week. I did several sprays of a leave in and argan oil and it feels better now. Throughout the week I was using conditioner, leave in spray, and argan oil.  I added a  creamier actual leave in today; not sure if that made a difference . I don't know how to describe the dry feeling, because it's not remarkable, but it's noticeable to me. A little stiff and coarser than usual, like 90's Just For Me Permed hair? lol.
> 
> There are other factors that may not have to do with olaplex, such as I changed one of my conditioners because I was too lazy to order and wait for darcy botanicals, I traveled this weekend, did a protein treatment last wash which I haven't in awhile, and somehow my hair keeps getting a little damp during showering- I think my shower cap isn't working right so it's time to throw it out. So with all of that combined, I'm hesitant to blame the olaplex.





i used Komaza protein strengthener and I too, believe the two may have been too much. I will reevaluate things in a week or two. Right now my hair feels like protein overload.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 29, 2015)

I ordered step 3 and I will try it tomorrow once it gets here. My hair is natural, not color treated, has some hardly noticeable heat damaged areas, but is otherwise fine. I won't use it with protein.


----------



## leona2025 (Dec 29, 2015)

Anyone seeing thicker hair? If this is just to stop shedding/breakage/heat damage I guess I don't really have a need for it as I don't experience much of that. I would really like thicker hair tho.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 29, 2015)

leona2025 said:


> Anyone seeing thicker hair? If this is just to stop shedding/breakage/heat damage I guess I don't really have a need for it as I don't experience much of that. I would really like thicker hair tho.



Olaplex links broken bonds in the hair.


----------



## leona2025 (Dec 29, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> Olaplex links broken bonds in the hair.



I don't understand what that means. So if I had damaged hair then this would the product for me, but if I am satisfied with the overall health of my hair then no?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2015)

leona2025 said:


> Anyone seeing thicker hair? If this is just to stop shedding/breakage/heat damage I guess I don't really have a need for it as I don't experience much of that. I would really like thicker hair tho.


I don't think it's going to help you get thicker hair unless your thinness is due to some type of damage. 

If you are talking about increasing density I doubt that this helps. If you are experiencing hair thinning other things are more effective.


----------



## Atthatday (Dec 29, 2015)

leona2025 said:


> Anyone seeing thicker hair? If this is just to stop shedding/breakage/heat damage I guess I don't really have a need for it as I don't experience much of that. I would really like thicker hair tho.



So far, just less hair fall (breakage and shedding). My hair is really damaged.


----------



## Atthatday (Dec 31, 2015)

Has anyone noticed any itching with Olaplex? I can't blame Olaplex for my scalp itching, but I do keep a hair diary. 
Next time, I use #3, for my weekly treatment, I'm going to dilute it with distilled water. I'm curious to see the result, as diluting will save money, also.

Maybe, I can eventually bypass #3 and use #2 as a diluted weekly maintenance. #2 is offered in a bigger bottle.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 31, 2015)

Atthatday said:


> Has anyone noticed any itching with Olaplex? I can't blame Olaplex for my scalp itching, but I do keep a hair diary.
> Next time, I use #3, for my weekly treatment, I'm going to dilute it with distilled water. I'm curious to see the result, as diluting will save money, also.
> 
> Maybe, I can eventually bypass #3 and use #2 as a diluted weekly maintenance. #2 is offered in a bigger bottle.


I haven't noticed anything with using 1 & 2. I haven't used #3 by itself yet.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 31, 2015)

So I tested the Olaplex on a small part of hair in my nape yesterday. The slightly heat damage looked a bit better, fluffier. I used it on unwashed hair, then shampooed it out and dced that little bit of hair.

Since that test patch had no ill effects, I used it on my entire head this morning. This time I shampooed first, then used it on clean towel dried hair. I then rinsed it out after about an hour and proceeded to dc. My hair didn't look much different. It felt fluffy and light...not super dry, but not moisturized either. I will keep using since I didn't see any adverse effects. If it can help reduce shedding and breakage, I might use it every so often.


----------



## deborah11 (Dec 31, 2015)

deborah11 said:


> FaithVA,
> Did you rinse #1 out before applying # 2?  You said that you left #2 in for 2 hours.  I thought #2 was mixed overtop #1.  Curious to see how folks are actually using the product and the results they are getting.  I used steps 1(5 minutes) and 2 ( on top of step 1 for 20 minuets)a few days ago and initially noticed that my hair was softer and more shiny but now it seems more dry.  I rinsed, shampooed, applied protein conditioner and rinsed, followed by moisturizing conditioner for 30 minutes.  I will monitor and proceed with caution before trying step 3.  My products were purchased by a licensed cosmetologist.  I am natural, no color and used product as a stand alone treatment.





deborah11 said:


> FaithVA,
> Did you rinse #1 out before applying # 2?  You said that you left #2 in for 2 hours.  I thought #2 was mixed overtop #1.  Curious to see how folks are actually using the product and the results they are getting.  I used steps 1(5 minutes) and 2 ( on top of step 1 for 20 minuets)a few days ago and initially noticed that my hair was softer and more shiny but now it seems more dry.  I rinsed, shampooed, applied protein conditioner and rinsed, followed by moisturizing conditioner for 30 minutes.  I will monitor and proceed with caution before trying step 3.  My products were purchased by a licensed cosmetologist.  I am natural, no color and used product as a stand alone treatment.



UPDATE: 6 days later

 On yesterday, day 5 since olaplex 1 and 2 treatment, my hair feels less dry and seems to be returning to normal.    After the Olaplex treatment  followed by komaza protein for 20 minutes and then a moisturizing treatment, my hair was very dry and felt like extreme protein overload.  I overloaded my hair with Natty moist and natty butter to moisturize followed by oil to seal in moisture.  Now, on day 6 my hair seems to be retuning to normal in terms of its feel and moisture level.

I was really frightened that the treatment had permanently damaged my hair.    I  am going to proceed with extreme caution with the treatment.  Before doing step 3, I am going to test a small section of my hair to see how it responds.  If the test section does not respond well, I will discontinue the treatment because I do not want to risk further compromising my hair.


----------



## deborah11 (Dec 31, 2015)

Atthatday said:


> Has anyone noticed any itching with Olaplex? I can't blame Olaplex for my scalp itching, but I do keep a hair diary.
> Next time, I use #3, for my weekly treatment, I'm going to dilute it with distilled water. I'm curious to see the result, as diluting will save money, also.
> 
> Maybe, I can eventually bypass #3 and use #2 as a diluted weekly maintenance. #2 is offered in a bigger bottle.



Yes, I had an itchy scalp but it subsided in a couple of days.  I diluted step 1 using distilled water before applying it to  my hair.


----------



## CaraWalker (Dec 31, 2015)

aint no way i would test out any product marketing itself as a "miracle"/"game changer"


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Atthatday said:


> Has anyone noticed any itching with Olaplex? I can't blame Olaplex for my scalp itching, but I do keep a hair diary.
> Next time, I use #3, for my weekly treatment, I'm going to dilute it with distilled water. I'm curious to see the result, as diluting will save money, also.
> 
> Maybe, I can eventually bypass #3 and use #2 as a diluted weekly maintenance. #2 is offered in a bigger bottle.


I have not noticed any itching and I've done two treatments using #3 only.  I have noticed that although my hair doesn't feel as cottony as it did pre-Olaplex I didn't have any breakage during my recent blow dry and flatiron.


----------



## deborah11 (Dec 31, 2015)

CaraWalker said:


> aint no way i would test out any product marketing itself as a "miracle"/"game changer"


Lol!  You are a smart girl!  More and more, I am starting to believe less is more and really there is no such thing as a miracle product for hair. Time, patience and loving care is the true game changer!


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Dec 31, 2015)

Sally's is selling a cheaper, generic dupe of Olaplex from the brand Ion; it's called Absolute Perfection (there's a Step 1 and a Step 2 like Olaplex). I was curious and bought it today; will be a Guinea pig and try it this weekend.


----------



## PJaye (Dec 31, 2015)

outspokenwallflower said:


> Sally's is selling a cheaper, generic dupe of Olaplex from the brand Ion; it's called Absolute Perfection (there's a Step 1 and a Step 2 like Olaplex). I was curious and bought it today; will be a Guinea pig and try it this weekend.



Excellent!  And, report your findings swiftly and thoroughly.  Seriously though, I hope it works well for you.


----------



## Atthatday (Dec 31, 2015)

outspokenwallflower said:


> Sally's is selling a cheaper, generic dupe of Olaplex from the brand Ion; it's called Absolute Perfection (there's a Step 1 and a Step 2 like Olaplex). I was curious and bought it today; will be a Guinea pig and try it this weekend.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 1, 2016)

outspokenwallflower said:


> Sally's is selling a cheaper, generic dupe of Olaplex from the brand Ion; it's called Absolute Perfection (there's a Step 1 and a Step 2 like Olaplex). I was curious and bought it today; will be a Guinea pig and try it this weekend.


Thanks. That's good to know. When I use up #3 its going to be good to have on the ground alternatives.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2016)

I did a water rinse and then used the Olaplex #3 for probably 30 minutes. Then I rinsed, did a mudwash and applied a semi-permanent color. I like how the Olaplex softened my hair when I put it on so it was easy to detangle with.

I'm not sure if it is working or not but I'm not having any adverse affects that I'm aware of. So far I've done steps 1, 2 & 3 and I've also done a protein treatment. My hair feels strong but its also soft. My color turned out great compared to previous attempts. My ends seem to be getting better but I think its  going to take a few more treatments of Olaplex and additional protein treatments before I know for sure.

Instead of weekly I'm going to do an Olaplex #3 and a protein treatment every 3 weeks until the bottle is gone. Then I will decide if I will repurchase.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 3, 2016)

outspokenwallflower said:


> Sally's is selling a cheaper, generic dupe of Olaplex from the brand Ion; it's called Absolute Perfection (there's a Step 1 and a Step 2 like Olaplex). I was curious and bought it today; will be a Guinea pig and try it this weekend.


Thanks for the info!  I saw it on the website last week and wondered if it was similar.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Jan 4, 2016)

So, I tried it... and I like it! Now, keep in mind, I was planning on using a base breaker in my hair this week which is what led me to step into Sally's in the first place, so I can't vouch for how it works as a standalone treatment (although I will be trying it in that manner in about 2 weeks). However, I will say upon washing out the "color", my hair felt super soft and moisturized... and the step 2 sealer was just AMAZING... it made my hair feel so delicious, I didn't want to wash it out. 

All in all, upon using it in 2 weeks, I will decide if it will be a replacement for Olaplex. Based on first impressions, I'm happy with it. I like the way it made my hair feel more than Olaplex does, HOWEVER, one time doesn't vouch for much. It might also be the color product I used, which has some minor conditioning agents in it as well.


----------



## leona2025 (Jan 4, 2016)

outspokenwallflower said:


> So, I tried it... and I like it! Now, keep in mind, I was planning on using a base breaker in my hair this week which is what led me to step into Sally's in the first place, so I can't vouch for how it works as a standalone treatment (although I will be trying it in that manner in about 2 weeks). However, I will say upon washing out the "color", my hair felt super soft and moisturized... and the step 2 sealer was just AMAZING... it made my hair feel so delicious, I didn't want to wash it out.
> 
> All in all, upon using it in 2 weeks, I will decide if it will be a replacement for Olaplex. Based on first impressions, I'm happy with it. I like the way it made my hair feel more than Olaplex does, HOWEVER, one time doesn't vouch for much. It might also be the color product I used, which has some minor conditioning agents in it as well.


 
How would you use this as a stand alone treatment? It seems to need to be mixed into a lightner or color. Perhaps it can be mixed into a clear rinse?

This is the correct product right? http://www.sallybeauty.com/step-one-booster/SBS-405017,default,pd.html#q=absolute+perfection&start=2


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Jan 4, 2016)

leona2025 said:


> How would you use this as a stand alone treatment? It seems to need to be mixed into a lightner or color. Perhaps it can be mixed into a clear rinse?
> 
> This is the correct product right? http://www.sallybeauty.com/step-one-booster/SBS-405017,default,pd.html#q=absolute+perfection&start=2



Yep, that's the correct product.

I'm going to try it as a standalone even though there aren't any directions for such; the measurements for using the product with color is the same as Olaplex so I will go by those directions when trying it. Dunno what will happen, but I'm willing to take the risk lol.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 5, 2016)

Okay so someone pm'd me about Olaplex. I am going to post it here. I am not trying to discredit them or anyone's wonderful experience, I'm just letting you know everything so that you can make an informed decision.  For all we know they might have a law suit brewing in the future like wen if people are being silenced as they say. Also if you click the link and read other posts here, you'll see the negative and positive comments. But notice also that the negative ones are silenced quickly and I side eye that.  They always have a reason for _why _ it didn't work for them instead of just letting them post. So it makes me wonder how many olaplex affiliates and reps are running around trying to keep the dialogue positive on the product.  Again this does not negate all the positive experiences but to be well informed.  At any rate here is the post:

"one commenter actually already is in contact with lawyer in the Wen lawsuit!"

look at this: ( from the comment section in the link) http://www.labmuffin.com/2015/04/how-does-olaplex-hair-treatment-work/
_Olaplex” did the same damage to my hair! They told me the same story they told you, that it can not create any damage!! I only used hair color Level-8N 1/2 with Level-9G for 25min. pulled through 3-5min. at max…My hair texture is fine just like yours but, I had a lot of it…All gone Now!! They do nothing but bully you and said I didn’t rinse all the color out…Wrong!! They are delusional and we will see in the future “The Truth Always Prevails”
Call my attorney Janet Varnell @ 352-753-8600 She’s handling the “WEN” class action suit!!_


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 12, 2016)

Anymore olaplex user updates?


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 12, 2016)

bumping for responses.


----------



## Atthatday (Jan 12, 2016)

deborah11 said:


> bumping for responses.



Hello! I've been using #3 less. My already dry hair is strong, but dry. My plan is to dilute #3, when I use it next time, due to itching and dryness.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 12, 2016)

..........


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 12, 2016)

I used #3 twice, two weeks in a row and this past weekend I did MHM. When I used #3 I followed it with a moisturizing conditioner. I have not had any ill affects and my hair is soft and strong.


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 12, 2016)

Cattypus1 said:


> I used #3 twice, two weeks in a row and this past weekend I did MHM. When I used #3 I followed it with a moisturizing conditioner. I have not had any ill affects and my hair is soft and strong.


What moisturizing treatment did you use?


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 12, 2016)

Given the mixed reviews, I guess I am glad that I am late to this new potential bandwagon product.


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm holding back my opinion until next wash day.  I've used it twice so far and before I come in here raving or booing I want to evaluate my hair a little longer.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 12, 2016)

deborah11 said:


> What moisturizing treatment did you use?


I use NG Herbal Blends or KBB mask or something else in my stash and I use my steamer.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 12, 2016)

I don't really understand this product, and what it does that a protein treatment does not. Isn't filling in or "repairing" broken bonds the aim for both? I really don't get doing this AND a protein treatment in the same session. And how is this product, that's supposed to work on repairing broken bonds along the hair strand, resulting in reduced shedding? What is it doing to the scalp and follicles that this would be an effect?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 12, 2016)

Theresamonet said:


> I don't really understand this product, and what it does that a protein treatment does not. Isn't filling in or "repairing" broken bonds the aim for both? I really don't get doing this AND a protein treatment in the same session. And how is this product, that's supposed to work on repairing broken bonds along the hair strand, resulting in reduced shedding? What is it doing to the scalp and follicles that this would be an effect?



Olaplex repairs broken bonds. A protein treatment fills in damaged cuticles it does not repair broken bonds. They are repairing two different types of damage.

I have no comment on the shedding. Have not experienced that.


----------



## toaster (Jan 12, 2016)

I just followed Olaplex on Instagram. I have no plans of using the product but it does seem like 80% of the users are using it when taking their hair from normal color to a platinum white. 

I would take any news of damage with a grain of salt if the person is also lifting their hair color and bleaching. That's a lot of damage to the hair. If the Olaplex is helping them at all, it's probably a good product.


----------



## DivaDee62 (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm a new Olaplex user. I did Step 1 and 2  followed by a protein treatment and deep conditioning with a heat cap on Sat 1/9/15. I did experience some dryness but I think it is because the protein treatment was too much with the Olaplex.

I will tell you that while twisting and untwisting my hair *I have very very very very little breakage* whereas prior to Olaplex, I would get breakage and strands just coming out during styling.

The proof is gonna be in the long term usage. I will follow up as I go but I know that I will not combine the protein treatment with the Olaplex in the future. Gonna alternate as I will only do protein treatments 1-2 times per month.  I'm going to step up my deep conditioning moisturizing game and use my steamer moving forward. But so far I like the Olaplex.

What I used on Sat ( and yes I know this is alot. I put on a movie during all of this lol ):

*Shampoo*: Terressentials Left Cost Lemon Hair Mud Wash
*Olaplex 1*: 1/4 ounce mixed with 3 ounces filtered water. Saturated hair and let sit for 7 minutes. NO RINSE
*Olaplex 2*: 1/2 ounce of cream on top of Olaplex 1. Let sit for approx. 20 minutes then rinsed
*Green Beauty Protein* *treatment*: 3 oz mixed in 4 oz of thick protein free conditioner. Left on hair for 30 minutes with heat cap. Rinsed out.

*Deep Moisture Conditioner*: Joico Moisture 30 or so minutes. rinsed out.

*LCO method with*: Jane Carter Leave-In Spray, Oyin Hair Dew, Sassy Southern Curls Oil
Sunday felt dry, so I LCO again. Monday felt dry so I  LCO, today Tuesday starting to "normalize" but I will monitor.

I have High Porosity Fine 4a/b strands medium to high density, neglected by me so I have alot of breakage and SSK. No color, no direct heat i.e. blow drying and I live in a Low Humdity Hard Water area.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 12, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Olaplex repairs broken bonds. A protein treatment fills in damaged cuticles it does not repair broken bonds. They are repairing two different types of damage.
> 
> I have no comment on the shedding. Have not experienced that.



Some protein treatments also are supposed to fill in gaps of broken protein bonds. Just filling in the cuticle won't do much more than correct porosity. Do we know which bonds the Olaplex allegedly repairs? If it's the same as what a strong protein treatment is filling, then that may be the reason for the feeling of a protein overload by the posters who are doing both together.


----------



## BrownBetty (Jan 12, 2016)

I used step 3 last week on my heat damaged area.  They seem to have a bit of curl back to them.  No shedding, no extra dryness... I will do it again tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 12, 2016)

Theresamonet said:


> Some protein treatments also are supposed to fill in gaps of broken protein bonds. Just filling in the cuticle won't do much more than correct porosity. Do we know which bonds the Olaplex allegedly repairs? If it's the same as with a strong protein treatment, then that may be the reason for the feeling of a protein overload by the posters who are doing both together.


It repairs disulfide sulfur bonds. Their site states that it isn't a protein and does not replace a protein.

I think those using it for the first time should use it by itself to know what they are working with. They can do protein at a later date.

I did them on two separate weeks and did not have an issue.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 12, 2016)

faithVA said:


> It repairs disulfide sulfur bonds. *Their site states that it isn't a protein *and does not replace a protein.
> 
> I think those using it for the first time should use it by itself to know what they are working with. They can do protein at a later date.
> 
> I did them on two separate weeks and did not have an issue.



I know they say it's not (it wouldn't be a "game changer" if it was just a regular old protein treatment. ), but the ingredient list sure does read like it is.

These are the ingredients of the Olaplex #3:

*Ingredients* : Water, Bis-Aminopropyl Digycol Dimaleate, Propylene Glycol, Cetearyl Alcohol, *Hydrolyzed Soy Protein*, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Retinol Palmitate (Vitamin A), Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Phytantriol, Panthenol, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil, *Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Wheat Amino Acids*, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetyl Alcohol, Glycerin, Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Hydroxyethyl Ethylcellulose, Quaternium-91, Cetrimonium Methosulfate, Cetrimonium Chloride, Fragrance (Parfum), Polyquaternium-37, Tetrasodium EDTA, Magnesium Nitrate, Butylphenyl Methylpropional, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Magnesium Chloride, Methylisothiazolinone, Etidronic Acid, Potassium Sorbate, Phenoxyethanol, Citric Acid, Disodium EDTA, Sodium Benzoate, Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis (Sweet Almond) Oil.

Regardless, I'm just trying to let the ladies know, who are using it and then following directly with a protein treatment, that they probably shouldn't do that. I may try the treatment in place of my regular protein. It has enough protein in it for a natural head imo.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 12, 2016)

Theresamonet said:


> I know they say it's not (it wouldn't be a "game changer" if it was just a regular old protein treatment. ), but the ingredient list sure does read like it is.
> 
> These are the ingredients of the Olaplex:
> 
> ...



We are in agreement. It shouldn't be followed by a protein treatment.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 12, 2016)

Theresamonet said:


> I know they say it's not (it wouldn't be a "game changer" if it was just a regular old protein treatment. ), but the ingredient list sure does read like it is.
> 
> These are the ingredients of the Olaplex #3:
> 
> ...




I looked at all of my containers and I don't have protein listed in any of mine. I have the #2 and #3 from the single use kit. I also have a separate bottle of #3. None of them contain the protein listed above. It's too late for me to type it out tonight. I will get the ingredient list I have up tomorrow.

I guess everyone needs to check their ingredient list to see if they have protein in their product already.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 13, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I looked at all of my containers and I don't have protein listed in any of mine. I have the #2 and #3 from the single use kit. I also have a separate bottle of #3. None of them contain the protein listed above. It's too late for me to type it out tonight. I will get the ingredient list I have up tomorrow.
> 
> I guess everyone needs to check their ingredient list to see if they have protein in their product already.



I copied the ingredients from the Amazon listing of #3.

Here are the ingredients on the back of some people's bottles:




It's the #3 that contains all the protein the others just have the active + water.

ETA: I'm reading that #2 also has protein and other additives. #3 is just a watered down version of #2. #1 is only water + the active ingredient.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2016)

Theresamonet said:


> I copied the ingredients from the Amazon listing of #3.
> 
> Here are the ingredients on the back of some people's bottles:
> 
> ...



These are the ingredients on both of my #3's.


Water (Aqua), Bis-Aminopropyl Diglycol Dimaleate, Propylene Glycol, , Cetearyl Alcohol, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetyl Alcohol,Phenoxyethanol, Glycerin,  Hydroxyethyl Ethylcellulose, Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Quaternium91, Sodium Benzoate, Cetrimonium Methosulfate, Cetrimonium Chloride, Fragrance (Parfum), Polyquaternium-37, Tetrasodium EDTA, Butylphenyl Methylpropional, Etidronic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Phytantriol, Sweet Almond Oil, Vitamin E, Aloe Leaf Juice, Jojoba Seed Oil, Citric Acid, Potassium Sorbate

No protein listed in what I have.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 13, 2016)

faithVA said:


> These are the ingredients on both of my #3's.
> 
> 
> Water (Aqua), Bis-Aminopropyl Diglycol Dimaleate, Propylene Glycol, , Cetearyl Alcohol, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetyl Alcohol,Phenoxyethanol, Glycerin,  Hydroxyethyl Ethylcellulose, Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Quaternium91, Sodium Benzoate, Cetrimonium Methosulfate, Cetrimonium Chloride, Fragrance (Parfum), Polyquaternium-37, Tetrasodium EDTA, Butylphenyl Methylpropional, Etidronic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Phytantriol, Sweet Almond Oil, Vitamin E, Aloe Leaf Juice, Jojoba Seed Oil, Citric Acid, Potassium Sorbate
> ...




I found the msds on the site for all three, and your ingredients are what's listed for #2 & #3 as of February 2015.  I don't know if there was a formula change or if those are fraudulent bottles with the protein added.

#1 MSDS
#2 MSDS
#3 MSDS


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2016)

Theresamonet said:


> I found the msds on the site for all three, and your ingredients are what's listed for #2 & #3 as of February 2015.  I don't know if there was a formula change or if those are fraudulent bottles with the protein added.
> 
> #1 MSDS
> #2 MSDS
> #3 MSDS


I think there is a stylist in this thread who is purchasing it legitimately. She is the person to ask, what is on the current bottles.

She may know why some have protein and others do not. Not sure for those wanting to buy it, how they could determine what they are getting before they order. I just happened to luck up with both bottles.

ETA: Maybe they did a formula change after February. Or they came out with a separate product that we don't know about for really damaged hair thus the added protein 

I have no clue so I'm taking myself to bed.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm quite pleased with the active ingredient in Olaplex bringing curls back to my heat damaged area.  I thought I was going to have to cut more hair.  Protein treatments were not bringing that area back to life.

I'm not a stylist, but I was able to borrow someone's card, so I could go to Cosmprof and buy the Olaplex travel kit.  These are the ingredients on the box:


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 13, 2016)

Yes, maybe @VinDieselsWifey, @MileHighDiva, and @Atthatday can tell us what ingredients are listed on their bottles, since they purchased from Cosmopro? I am reading a review from 2014 that mentions the protein in them, so maybe they took OUT the protein.  

I'm confused and going to bed too.


----------



## InBloom (Jan 13, 2016)

I've been pleased with Olaplex. I bought the travel kit with steps 1 and 2.  I planned to use it weekly for a solid 2 months, but experienced unusual dryness by the 6th consecutive week. So I'm using it every 2 or 3 weeks now. Reduced shedding, and I don't know the science behind why. Reduced breakage.  I follow the instructions on the website/box without adding my own extra spin to it. I don't want to use protein at the same time, although the kit says to either DC or protein treat according to what the hair needs. 

I will keep with this for the foreseeable future.


----------



## DivaDee62 (Jan 13, 2016)

I purchased mine from Amazon seller Candyland and the bottle labels match both the box and Olaplex's MSDS sheets. I have the Olaplex Traveling Stylist Kit which includes 1 bottle of #1 and 2 bottles of # 2. I also have a bottle of # 3. 

None of my bottles have protein as an ingredient. I bought mine 12/10/15  & 12/23/15. I don't know how to embed the pictures in my post but I created a photo album with the boxes and labels for Olaplex 1, 2, & 3. If I figure out how to embed the pics I will come back and update the thread.


----------



## DivaDee62 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## mzteaze (Jan 13, 2016)

Ok I have questions for those who had used the product.

1). It seems that 1 & 2 were designed to used in addition to chemical services such as coloring, bleaching, perms and relaxers.  Can it be used, as is, for natural hair without being added to another product?. If so, who has done out and how did it work out?

2). Step 3 seems to be the follow up home product after use of 1 and 2.   Does using 3 by itself work, particularly on natural hair?

3). Any recommendations of natural YTers that apply all attempts at home without other chemical services?


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 13, 2016)

HappyAtLast said:


> From the explanation on this website, I wonder if this can actually repair (like for real for real) heat damaged hair. http://www.labmuffin.com/2015/04/how-does-olaplex-hair-treatment-work/



Did you read the comments there?. Lots of disasters and unhappy folks with some positive reviews mixed in.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2016)

InBloom said:


> I've been pleased with Olaplex. I bought the travel kit with steps 1 and 2.  I planned to use it weekly for a solid 2 months, but experienced unusual dryness by the 6th consecutive week. So I'm using it every 2 or 3 weeks now. Reduced shedding, and I don't know the science behind why. Reduced breakage.  I follow the instructions on the website/box without adding my own extra spin to it. I don't want to use protein at the same time, although the kit says to either DC or protein treat according to what the hair needs.
> 
> I will keep with this for the foreseeable future.


I know the ingredients are similar but #1 &#2 were not meant to be used weekly. They were meant to be used as a treatment for initial repair and then switch over to #3 for weekly. Unless the hair is severely damaged I wouldn't think 1 & 2 would be used  very often at all. 

I would hold off using them until you do a color or flat iron.


----------



## junipertree (Jan 13, 2016)

What are you guys mixing the step 1 and 2 with if you don't color or relax? Plain water? I feel like just using step 3 would be sufficient for natural hair that is not colored. Anyone have success with that? I'm trying to repair heat damage....


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2016)

junipertree said:


> What are you guys mixing the step 1 and 2 with if you don't color or relax? Plain water? I feel like just using step 3 would be sufficient for natural hair that is not colored. Anyone have success with that? I'm trying to repair heat damage....


Step 1 is mixed with water. Step 2 is applied straight. If a person isn't using demi or permanent. Olor or heat styling, I agree that #3 should be enough and probably only needs to be used occasionally.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2016)

mzteaze said:


> Ok I have questions for those who had used the product.
> 
> 1). It seems that 1 & 2 were designed to used in addition to chemical services such as coloring, bleaching, perms and relaxers.  Can it be used, as is, for natural hair without being added to another product?. If so, who has done out and how did it work out?
> 
> ...


#1&2 are for those using some type of chemical treatment and probably helps those with heat damage. It is probably overkill for anyone else.

To use it without a chemical service #1 is diluted in water. After sitting #2 is applied to the hair undiluted, right over #1.

I think #3 alone is probably sufficient for most Naturals and only requires occasional use.


----------



## Atthatday (Jan 13, 2016)

junipertree said:


> What are you guys mixing the step 1 and 2 with if you don't color or relax? Plain water? I feel like just using step 3 would be sufficient for natural hair that is not colored. Anyone have success with that? I'm trying to repair heat damage....



I mix mine with distilled water.


----------



## Atthatday (Jan 13, 2016)

Ladies, now you all have me very curious on the ingredients.

Here are the ingredients, from the Olaplex I purchased, from Cosmoprof, on November 16, 2015:

#1


#2


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2016)

Atthatday said:


> Ladies, now you all have me very curious on the ingredients.
> 
> Here are the ingredients, from the Olaplex I purchased, from Cosmoprof, on November 16, 2015:
> 
> ...


It was too small. I wasn't able to see it. Which way did it lean? Protein? Or no protein?


----------



## Atthatday (Jan 13, 2016)

#3


----------



## Atthatday (Jan 13, 2016)

faithVA said:


> It was too small. I wasn't able to see it. Which way did it lean? Protein? Or no protein?



No protein.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Jan 13, 2016)

Theresamonet said:


> Yes, maybe @VinDieselsWifey, @MileHighDiva, and @Atthatday can tell us what ingredients are listed on their bottles, since they purchased from Cosmopro? I am reading a review from 2014 that mentions the protein in them, so maybe they took OUT the protein.
> 
> I'm confused and going to bed too.


 
I will have to look at my bottles when I get home.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 15, 2016)

My #3 has no protein. Purchased from Beauty of New York fulfilled by Amazon.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 15, 2016)

The active ingredients in Olaplex are patent pending, so Sally's will be claiming that they have a knockoff product, but they are not able to use that ingredient so no go. Also, I would not being doing protein treatments after using this. I will personally keep using it,I'm buying the bigger size kit. I cant be without this. I'm curious as to how people are having extreme hair loss. 

If you don't trust the retailer that you're getting by this from, try getting it from a salon.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jan 16, 2016)

This thread brought out the PJ in me, so I ordered #3 via Amazon for $22, and it arrived yesterday.

Shampooed twice and then distributed about 1/4 of the treatment throughout my hair.
I accidentally fell asleep with it on and didn't rinse until this morning. So, it was on for at least 15 hours.
I rinsed it out thoroughly this morning, but didn't shampoo again.
Scrunched in SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie mixed with grapeseed oil and ECO gel.
Thought it was a fail, at first. But, as it dried - I noticed how much tighter and more uniform my curls looked.

I don't notice anything else, but my hair isn't colored or heat damaged, so there was nothing to be "repaired".

Little background: The front of my hair has a wonky curl pattern that makes my wash n goes look stupid, so I was hoping this product might help with uniformity.

It did just that, so I give it two thumbs-up!


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 23, 2016)

deborah11 said:


> FaithVA,
> Did you rinse #1 out before applying # 2?  You said that you left #2 in for 2 hours.  I thought #2 was mixed overtop #1.  Curious to see how folks are actually using the product and the results they are getting.  I used steps 1(5 minutes) and 2 ( on top of step 1 for 20 minuets)a few days ago and initially noticed that my hair was softer and more shiny but now it seems more dry.  I rinsed, shampooed, applied protein conditioner and rinsed, followed by moisturizing conditioner for 30 minutes.  I will monitor and proceed with caution before trying step 3.  My products were purchased by a licensed cosmetologist.  I am natural, no color and used product as a stand alone treatment.



OK ladies, it's been 4 weeks since I used steps 1 and 2 0laplex  followed by a Komaza protein treatment which left me with some reservations and disappointment.  I finally used step 3 only as a stand along treatment and  DID NOT follow it up with a protein treatment.   I really like it.

This is what I did:
1.   I rinsed my hair with water and towel dried;
2.  put step 3 opalex on hair for 10 minutes;
3.  rinsed well and shampooed;
4.  followed by natty capita a and rhassoul deep conditioner  for 20 minutes with steamed towel;
5.  Applied natty moist Leave-in conditioner, natty butter and oil.
6.  Put hair in protective style to air dry.

After using olaplex 3 on my damaged hair, it started to clump and curl together like it did before I heat damaged it.   I have an area in the top crown area that is really damaged and would not curl at all, and that area saw some change with small areas of curl pattern returning.  I am impressed.  Comb out was a breeze.  I  only lost a thimble full of hair  during the detangling  comb out (very, very little hair fall), far  less than my normal hair loss. I will continue to use the 3 every few weeks.  Still not sure about 1 or 2, will decide about those later but will definitely continue to use step 3.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2016)

deborah11 said:


> OK ladies, it's been 4 weeks since I used step 1 and 2 of Olaplex followed by a Komaza protein treatment which left me with some reservations and disappointment.  I finally used step 3 only as a stand along treatment and  DID NOT follow it up with a protein treatment.   I really like it.
> 
> This is what I did:
> 1.   I rinsed my hair with water and towel dried;
> ...



I plan on using #3 again today after I shovel some snow. I will be following it with the Terra Veda Organix (TVO) protein conditioner. But I will be using the TVO Carmeltini treatment after that so not expecting any adverse conditions. My hair has been doing well over the past few weeks. So no complaints.


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 23, 2016)

I used Carmelita after olaplex steps 1 and 2 and my hair was very dry.  I wanted to know if Carmelita could be used as a moisturizing conditioner after a protein treatment so I contacted terra Veda and here is a copy of the email from Pat Moore.    I know that Olaplex is not a protein treatment but it acts like it is on my hair.  Maybe it was steps 1 and 2 that dried out my hair and not the Carmelita. Next wash, I will use Carmel-Tina by itself to see how my hair feels afterwards.

On Jan 13, 2016, at 10:09 AM, Pat Moore wrote:

*C*armel-tini Treatment must be shampooed/cowashed out and followed up with a leave in conditioner. *Carmel*-tini is a *natural reconstructor treatment with out hydrolyzed proteins so, it is more moisturizi*ng.

On Wednesday, January 13, 2016, Deborah Ramsey wrote:
*One finally question, is Carmel-Tina only a moisturizing treatment or a combination protein-moisturizing treatment? If it used following a protein treatment do you still shampoo it out followed by a leave-in or do you just rinse it out only and then follow up with leave-in conditioner.
*


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 23, 2016)

@deborah11  You are right to consider that it was the olaplex.  Some of the comments on the other link from page 1 or 2 had lots of comments about dryness after using steps 1 & 2.


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 23, 2016)

mzteaze said:


> @deborah11  You are right to consider that it was the olaplex.  Some of the comments on the other link from page 1 or 2 had lots of comments about dryness after using steps 1 & 2.


Yes, I had no problem using step 3 only but 1 and 2 may be too much for my hair.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 23, 2016)

I pretty much use #3 as a pre-poo and I always follow with a shampoo afterward and a moisturizing DC. I have not experienced any dryness.


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 23, 2016)

Cattypus1 said:


> I pretty much use #3 as a pre-poo and I always follow with a shampoo afterward and a moisturizing DC. I have not experienced any dryness.


This is what I did and it was smooth sailing!!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 23, 2016)

deborah11 said:


> This is what I did and it was smooth sailing!!!


It's actually in the directions on the bottle. I think my hair loves this.  Short, broken hair in the sink or on the bathroom floor, or the lack thereof, are telling the story.  I'm in a couple of length challenges so time will ultimately tell.  What I know is that my hair is in great shape.


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 23, 2016)

Cattypus1 said:


> It's actually in the directions on the bottle. I think my hair loves this.  Short, broken hair in the sink or on the bathroom floor, or the lack thereof, are telling the story.  I'm in a couple of length challenges so time will ultimately tell.  What I know is that my hair is in great shape.


Do you only use step 3?  Have you used steps 1 and 2?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2016)

deborah11 said:


> I used Carmelita after olaplex steps 1 and 2 and my hair was very dry.  I wanted to know if Carmelita could be used as a moisturizing conditioner after a protein treatment so I contacted terra Veda and here is a copy of the email from Pat Moore.    I know that Olaplex is not a protein treatment but it acts like it is on my hair.  Maybe it was steps 1 and 2 that dried out my hair and not the Carmelita. Next wash, I will use Carmel-Tina by itself to see how my hair feels afterwards.
> 
> On Jan 13, 2016, at 10:09 AM, Pat Moore wrote:
> 
> ...


If you are using the Carmeltini, you should still be following her regimen which is following it with the mudwash and/or cowash and then applying the leave-in. You don't change the step.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2016)

I used Olaplex #3 and left in about 15 minutes and then used Terra Veda Quinoa Protein Conditioner for about 45 minutes. Now I am sitting with the TVO Carmeltini in which I will let sit for 2 hours. I probably should use heat but feeling a bit lazy. I'm thinking I'm going to do the mudwash, cowash and apply the leave-in tonight. But I want to do color tomorrow so I will probably stop there so the color will take.


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 24, 2016)

faithVA said:


> If you are using the Carmeltini, you should still be following her regimen which is following it with the mudwash and/or cowash and then applying the leave-in. You don't change the step.


After  the Carmelita, I did cowash followed by a leave in.  I think I probably should not have purchased the carmeltuna bc I don't plan on doing the mud wash too often. Moro ably will not purchase again bc I am now only using MHM periodically, but not on a regular basis.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 24, 2016)

deborah11 said:


> Do you only use step 3?  Have you used steps 1 and 2?


I only use #3 because I don't color. I didn't even buy 1 or 2.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2016)

BUMP!
I got my hair colored again last Saturday and my stylist used this. I told her I have issues with reversion and my hair staying straight. She heavily suggested this product to use at home. She did her thing with my hair at the salon.  I washed my hair on Saturday and I noticed my hair just felt different. It felt smoother, then I figured it might have been since I just got it freshly colored? Idk. As it sat under the hair dryer and was combing my hair out it just felt different. The heat damaged areas coiled up more too which caught me off guard. I think it's the Olaplex. I told her to order me 2 bottles. Idk how long it will take her to get it so I just ordered once bottled off Ebay that I should have before the week is up. I can't wait to use it. I ordered the #3 for home use. My roots feel smoother, my hair just feels different and in a good way.

My plan is to shampoo as usual to remove all build up, etc... but how long should I leave the product on for? It says 10 min at least, but is this something I leave on for like 30 minutes? Do I use heat? My steamer?  I'm wondering if it's like a deep conditioner? After I rinse it out I proceed to apply my conditioner and then rinse?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 9, 2016)

Decided to pass on the olaplex. I don't think I really need it.


----------



## carolb21 (Feb 11, 2016)

faithVA, does the Carmeltini treatment really help with the dryness and how often do you use it.  I tried the Olaplex 3 and my hair is stronger but extremely dry. My hair is very low porosity and it takes me at least 3 moisturizing treatments to get it back.  My hair appears much stronger and I have less shedding, I use color as well and trying to wear my hair natural, but may weave it back up to protect it until I get more length......


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2016)

carolb21 said:


> faithVA, does the Carmeltini treatment really help with the dryness and how often do you use it.  I tried the Olaplex 3 and my hair is stronger but extremely dry. My hair is very low porosity and it takes me at least 3 moisturizing treatments to get it back.  My hair appears much stronger and I have less shedding, I use color as well and trying to wear my hair natural, but may weave it back up to protect it until I get more length......


I really didn't experience any dryness. I am also low porosity even with color treated hair.

I was using the carmeltini evey 2 weeks but I just switched over to semi-permananet color so I'm using it every 4 weeks.

Have you started fresh with. Clarifying your hair and doing a DC with heat? What have you tried?

I don't know how well the carmeltini works compared to a regular DC but its working nicely for my hair. If I didn't use it I would have used Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends DC.

You said it takes 3 moisturizing treatments to get moisture back after a regular shampoo?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2016)

Britt said:


> BUMP!
> I got my hair colored again last Saturday and my stylist used this. I told her I have issues with reversion and my hair staying straight. She heavily suggested this product to use at home. She did her thing with my hair at the salon.  I washed my hair on Saturday and I noticed my hair just felt different. It felt smoother, then I figured it might have been since I just got it freshly colored? Idk. As it sat under the hair dryer and was combing my hair out it just felt different. The heat damaged areas coiled up more too which caught me off guard. I think it's the Olaplex. I told her to order me 2 bottles. Idk how long it will take her to get it so I just ordered once bottled off Ebay that I should have before the week is up. I can't wait to use it. I ordered the #3 for home use. My roots feel smoother, my hair just feels different and in a good way.
> 
> My plan is to shampoo as usual to remove all build up, etc... but how long should I leave the product on for? It says 10 min at least, but is this something I leI dont think ve on for like 30 minutes? Do I use heat? My steamer?  I'm wondering if it's like a deep conditioner? After I rinse it out I proceed to apply my conditioner and then rinse?


Keep it on for the time stated but no longer than 20 minutes. I don't think there is a need to extend the time excessively.


----------



## carolb21 (Feb 11, 2016)

No after doing the Olaplex 3 treatment...Ooops......   I'm doing a hot coconut oil treatment now and will use  Matrix Biolage Hydrating Conditioning Balm with my steamer for about thirty minutes.  I use Carol's Daughter hair milk as a leave in an AS I Am cocoa butter for softness.  I do a twistout and my hair will feel somewhat moisturized tomorrow when I take it down...but it just seems like I need something stronger.....


----------



## carolb21 (Feb 11, 2016)

The Carmeltini treatment sounds like what I need and I am a definite product junkie...LOL
I have to stay away from the board to get my budget back in order.  I don't want to buy if it can't restore my moisture.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2016)

carolb21 said:


> No after doing the Olaplex 3 treatment...Ooops......   I'm doing a hot coconut oil treatment now and will use  Matrix Biolage Hydrating Conditioning Balm with my steamer for about thirty minutes.  I use Carol's Daughter hair milk as a leave in an AS I Am cocoa butter for softness.  I do a twistout and my hair will feel somewhat moisturized tomorrow when I take it down...but it just seems like I need something stronger.....


If you feel like you are really low porosity, how Re you managing coconut oil? Maybe you are high porosity. If you are low porosity and using coconut oil, that would tend to block your cuticles even further so whatever you do after that really isn't moisturizing because it can't get in.

If its taking you 3 sessions to get moisture back you have something else going on


----------



## carolb21 (Feb 11, 2016)

So I shouldn't use coconut oil, so I will need to clarify before I use the Keratase mask, I forgot I had that in my cabinet...lol


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2016)

carolb21 said:


> So I shouldn't use coconut oil, so I will need to clarify before I use the Keratase mask, I forgot I had that in my cabinet...lol



Try putting the coconut oil aside for a while. Actually leave all oils alone for a while.  Clarify and then deep condition.

I have never been able to use coconut oil. My hair feels hard, dry and wiry no matter when I use it.


----------



## carolb21 (Feb 11, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Try putting the coconut oil aside for a while. Actually leave all oils alone for a while.  Clarify and then deep condition.
> 
> I have never been able to use coconut oil. My hair feels hard, dry and wiry no matter when I use it.



that's exactly how my hair feels, I am going to stop with the coconut oil.  getting ready to clarify and deep condition, might sleep in it, kind of tired


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2016)

carolb21 said:


> that's exactly how my hair feels, I am going to stop with the coconut oil.  getting ready to clarify and deep condition, might sleep in it, kind of tired


Good luck. I will check on you in the morning.


----------



## carolb21 (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks again and by the way your hair looks gorgeous in your siggy.....


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Feb 11, 2016)

I want this

I'm cutting off my damaged hair because it's a lost cause as far as coloring it. I want a burnt orange color and nothing I standing in my way! Sure as heck not my damaged ends. I want it for when I color my new hair now that I know how to take care of it and what I did wrong. Will I just need the #3 then and use it as a prepoo and they will use numbers 2 & 3 in the salon?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> I want this
> 
> I'm cutting off my damaged hair because it's a lost cause as far as coloring it. I want a burnt orange color and nothing I standing in my way! Sure as heck not my damaged ends. I want it for when I color my new hair now that I know how to take care of it and what I did wrong. Will I just need the #3 then and use it as a prepoo and they will use numbers 2 & 3 in the salon?


Have you asked the salon if they use this product? If so they will use #1 and #2 before your color. They should give or sell you #3. Do not prepoo with it. 

You should ask them if you have to cut off the damage. The purpose of this product is to minimize the damage so you can color. Maybe you can trim a little at a time. How much do you want to cut?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2016)

carolb21 said:


> Thanks again and by the way your hair looks gorgeous in your siggy.....


Aw shucks! Thank you. She's trying to behave.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Feb 12, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Have you asked the salon if they use this product? If so they will use #1 and #2 before your color. They should give or sell you #3. Do not prepoo with it.
> 
> You should ask them if you have to cut off the damage. The purpose of this product is to minimize the damage so you can color. Maybe you can trim a little at a time. How much do you want to cut?



Well I went into a salon and the woman took a small chunk of my hair and tried to bleach it. She said it lifted but it was VERY damaged. She said to do oloplex treatments before I get it colored. I looked up the price and they were $50. So I was like why not just cut off the damaged hair and use it initially with my non damaged hair to save time and money. I'm only shoulder length. I got from 2 inches to below armpit length in a year. Probably would have been bra strap length but after I bleached I had to cut 2 inches off my ends right away and a lot more after that until I got my products right. so my hair grows VERY fast. Cutting it isn't the issue, saving dead hair I have to baby and treat like a Roman God is


----------



## OhTall1 (Feb 12, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Well I went into a salon and the woman took a small chunk of my hair and tried to bleach it. She said it lifted but it was VERY damaged. She said to do oloplex treatments before I get it colored. I looked up the price and they were $50. *So I was like why not just cut off the damaged hair and use it initially with my non damaged hair to save time and money. *I'm only shoulder length. I got from 2 inches to below armpit length in a year. Probably would have been bra strap length but after I bleached I had to cut 2 inches off my ends right away and a lot more after that until I got my products right. so my hair grows VERY fast. *Cutting it isn't the issue, saving dead hair I have to baby and treat like a Roman God is*


LOL because that's my attitude about my hair, but I never made the Roman god reference.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Well I went into a salon and the woman took a small chunk of my hair and tried to bleach it. She said it lifted but it was VERY damaged. She said to do oloplex treatments before I get it colored. I looked up the price and they were $50. So I was like why not just cut off the damaged hair and use it initially with my non damaged hair to save time and money. I'm only shoulder length. I got from 2 inches to below armpit length in a year. Probably would have been bra strap length but after I bleached I had to cut 2 inches off my ends right away and a lot more after that until I got my products right. so my hair grows VERY fast. Cutting it isn't the issue, saving dead hair I have to baby and treat like a Roman God is


Sounds like you have  plan.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Feb 12, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Sounds like you have  plan.



Eh kinda. I go back and forth with wanting health and keeping length. Bleaching or staying black. That's why I want to try oloplex. If it makes my damaged ends back new I can keep some length. I got some research to do


----------



## LStreeter (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm loving my Olaplex results! I purchased the full kit from ebay, and it arrived in a week. Here's what I did:

On clarified hair, I applied a mix of 150ml of Step 1 with 3 oz water (It was too much water. Next time, I'll not dilute as much)
Let Step 1 sit for 15 minutes
Layer Step 2 on top. It sat for an addition 20-30 minutes
Rinsed
Proceeded with my usual routine (moisturizing deep conditioner, detangle, style)
My hair is soft, smooth, and strong like never before. Next wash day (next weekend), I'm going to skip Olaplex but do a protein treatment with Colorful Neutral Protein Filler. The following wash day, I'll do an Olaplex treatment (steps 1 and 2). I'm working on really healthy hair. I'm trying to reduce my winter shedding (it's scary!), and I feel confident that this regimen will contribute to my goals.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 15, 2016)

LStreeter said:


> I'm loving my Olaplex results! I purchased the full kit from ebay, and it arrived in a week. Here's what I did:
> 
> On clarified hair, I applied a mix of 150ml of Step 1 with 3 oz water (It was too much water. Next time, I'll not dilute as much)
> Let Step 1 sit for 15 minutes
> ...



Glad you had good results.

Why are you doing steps 1 & 2 again? Why not just go for step #3, especially if you aren't coloring your hair?

Just concerned that if you are hair isn't damaged, doing 1&2 again may be overkill.


----------



## LStreeter (Feb 15, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Glad you had good results.
> 
> Why are you doing steps 1 & 2 again? Why not just go for step #3, especially if you aren't coloring your hair?
> 
> Just concerned that if you are hair isn't damaged, doing 1&2 again may be overkill.



I'm doing again b/c I have some heat damage. I don't see how another round of 1&2 could hurt. Do you mind elaborating on "overkill"? What could happen? TIA


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2016)

LStreeter said:


> I'm doing again b/c I have some heat damage. I don't see how another round of 1&2 could hurt. Do you mind elaborating on "overkill"? What could happen? TIA



I wasn't aware your hair was damaged. 

Not sure what can happen so with undamaged hair I wouldn't think it would be worth the risk.


----------



## beloved1bx (Feb 22, 2016)

I purchased the trial sized kit on Amazon.  I used No 1 & 2  about 1 1/2 weeks ago.  I followed up with No 3 on Sat.  I have relaxed hair.  While I know this is not a traditional protein treatment, this has strengthened my hair greatly.  I noticed this when I took strands of shed hair and tugged on them.  They felt quite strong, and took some pressure before the strand broke.  I'm happy with the treatment, and haven't noticed any adverse effects.


----------



## g.lo (Mar 2, 2016)

this sounds like a miracle product, which steps ( only 3 or all of them?)would you ladies think should be appropriate for some color and heat damage hair?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2016)

g.lo said:


> this sounds like a miracle product, which steps ( only 3 or all of them?)would you ladies think should be appropriate for some color and heat damage hair?




I don't want to say it is a miracle product because that creates false expectations. I would say it is a useful product for those with damage.

If your hair is damaged, I recommend all 3 steps. You definitely want to start with 1 & 2.


----------



## BrownBetty (Mar 2, 2016)

I have a step 3 that is at least half full that i am willing to get rid of.  

I trimmed my heat damage so I don't need it.


----------



## g.lo (Mar 3, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I don't want to say it is a miracle product because that creates false expectations. I would say it is a useful product for those with damage.
> 
> If your hair is damaged, I recommend all 3 steps. You definitely want to start with 1 & 2.



thanks


----------



## ms.blue (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm really liking Olaplex.  I lost considerably less hair than I normally would.  I'm not sure if I should just buy the large no. 3 or buy the whole set again...


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 5, 2016)

I used olaplex tonight. I think this was my second time using it. 

I'm not sure what "repair" it's doing, but it definitely is reducing the amount of hair I loose when dc'ing.


----------



## tashboog (Mar 9, 2016)

So I've finally tried olaplex and I did steps 1 & 2. I cowashed and deep conditioned after rinsing it out and my hair did well with it. I have hi po hair so it doesn't act right at all. However, after using olaplex, my hair felt stronger, my hair seemed to have slight more curl definition under running water, and I had less breakage. For the first time in a long time, my deep conditioner actually felt like it penetrated my hair shaft. My hair was super soft after rinsing out my DC. I've also noticed that I am able to retain some moisture rather than my hi po hair instantly drying out like it usually does.  After I take down my cornrows in a few weeks, I will do steps 1 & 2 again because I still think I have some damage that needs to be corrected.  Overall, I had a good experience with this product and I have no complaints.


----------



## Colocha (Mar 27, 2016)

Thought this was interesting. FHI now has an in salon system called Neo Bond that's pretty much identical to Olaplex designed to "create new bonds and reconnect existing hair bonds."

http://www.fhibrands.com/landing/neo_consumer.html


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 27, 2016)

@Colocha, what is FHI's magic ingredient?  Are they using Bis-Aminopropyl Dimaleate?  Or, something else?

ETA: Looks like they introduced it at Bronner Bros,http://www.behindthechair.com/displayarticle.aspx?ID=4928&ITID=2 recently.


----------



## Colocha (Mar 27, 2016)

@MileHighDiva, did they say what the ingredient was? I didn't see it in the article. I'm pretty sure Olaplex copyrighted theirs. Maybe they just added a couple R-groups onto the same thing.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 27, 2016)

Colocha said:


> @MileHighDiva, did they say what the ingredient was? I didn't see it in the article. I'm pretty sure Olaplex copyrighted theirs. Maybe they just added a couple R-groups onto the same thing.


I keep seeing the word _fortifier _in all of their press stuff.  Maybe, it's amino acids.


----------



## Colocha (Mar 27, 2016)

@MileHighDiva, that's the problem with these secret miracle hair treatments. You never know if it's a real miracle or a protein treatment.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Mar 28, 2016)

I don't trust my hair to any of this stuff, tempting as it may be. My hair doesn't seem to like even medium strength proteins. And I've seen numerous horror stories related to Olaplex and no real visual proof of any benefits lol.
My hair does need some assistance now as it's chemically and heat damaged but I'll stick to deep conditioning w/heat , trims, and vitamins.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Mar 28, 2016)

I have seen numerous pics of hair "repaired by this product on Instagram. The results are amazing on heat damaged hair. I want to try it to see if it helps my retention.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 30, 2016)

Lol, Ameriie is not here for Olaplex.
About 6:30 min to the 9 min mark.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Lol, Ameriie is not here for Olaplex.
> About 6:30 min to the 9 min mark.


What did she say? I don't have enough battery life to watch the video.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 30, 2016)

faithVA said:


> What did she say? I don't have enough battery life to watch the video.


She's underwhelmed by the Olaplex.  She prefers the Redken CAT Extreme for colored and lightened hair.


----------



## leona2025 (Mar 30, 2016)

Redken  antisnap  is a staple of mine and has been for like 3 years.


----------



## ajargon02 (Apr 1, 2016)

I have been thinking about getting the step 3 for a while, well tonight I ordered it and can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Atthatday (Apr 2, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> I have been thinking about getting the step 3 for a while, well tonight I ordered it and can't wait to try it out!



Awesome! Please let us know what you think about it.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Apr 2, 2016)

southerncitygirl said:


> I have seen numerous pics of hair "repaired by this product on Instagram. The results are amazing on heat damaged hair. I want to try it to see if it helps my retention.


I looked at their Ig a while back and nothing impressed me. I just saw colored/styled hair...
Most hair can be made to look smooth when styled, even very damaged hair.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Apr 2, 2016)

leona2025 said:


> Redken  antisnap  is a staple of mine and has been for like 3 years.


I just started using Redken Anti Snap  in March!
So far so good. I use it on wet hair pre heat styling.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Apr 2, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Lol, Ameriie is not here for Olaplex.
> About 6:30 min to the 9 min mark.


well ...Amerie has spoken


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 2, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> well ...Amerie has spoken


Amerie has a youtube? Oh wow, good for her. Will she drop another album though?


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Apr 2, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> Amerie has a youtube? Oh wow, good for her. Will she drop another album though?


yup but she has very poor viewership 
surprisingly poor when you compare to many random everyday folks with yt channels lol.
https://www.youtube.com/user/BooksBeautyAmeriie/videos

her channel features books a lot though so that's probably part of why  people arent tuning in.


----------



## leona2025 (Apr 2, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> I just started using Redken Anti Snap  in March!
> So far so good. I use it on wet hair pre heat styling.


This is how I use it as well. After my wash I use AG Fastfood leave in and the Redken.


----------



## Rain20 (Apr 3, 2016)

Has anyone used 3 as maintenance? What were the results?

Can anyone buy the neo bond or do u have to be licensed?


----------



## southerncitygirl (Apr 3, 2016)

I looked at curly hair that was in a wash and go not styled with heat to be made straight. There was a massive difference. This person was severely heat damaged and my recommendation was would been to cut that ish off and start over. This product is a game changer. It essentially reverses damage. Protein only fills in spaces temporarily. I use a hardcore protein 1-2 times a month even though I have healthy hair.  I don't just look at their IG I  looked at varying hashtags.




ShredsofDignity said:


> I looked at their Ig a while back and nothing impressed me. I just saw colored/styled hair...
> Most hair can be made to look smooth when styled, even very damaged hair.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Apr 3, 2016)

@Britt  can give you more details she used it at least 3-5 times, maybe more. Her heat damage is drastically different and she is natural and mostly wears textured styles.


Rain20 said:


> Has anyone used 3 as maintenance? What were the results?
> 
> Can anyone buy the neo bond or do u have to be licensed?


----------



## Rain20 (Apr 5, 2016)

@Britt Any updates after using Step 3 as maintenance?


----------



## Britt (Apr 5, 2016)

southerncitygirl said:


> @Britt  can give you more details she used it at least 3-5 times, maybe more. Her heat damage is drastically different and she is natural and mostly wears textured styles.



@Rain20 @southerncitygirl I def see the change in some of my heat damaged areas. I've been using it consistently for about 7-8 weeks and I notice my curls have a bit more bounce back.  I've been using it weekly, I wash, apply the Olaplex everywhere and comb it through and leave it on while I run errands, come back, poo it out and then follow up with a moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## so1913 (Apr 9, 2016)

I have Olaplex 3 in my hair now.  I don't have color, damaged, or chemically treated hair,  but heard the at home treatment can give natural curls a boost of life/bounce.  Figured it couldn't hurt...except for my pockets lol.  I used half the bottle.  Not sure if it was over use, but felt it was necessary to work through and cover all my strands.

ETA: now that the bottle has settled, looks like I used about 1/3 of the bottle.  Probably get 2 more uses.


----------



## Atthatday (Jun 1, 2016)

I've been using Olaplex 3 for approx. 6 weeks. I used 1 & 2 to bleach my hair  between the 6 weeks. My hair fall on wash day has decreased by 50%, assuming it's the Olaplex.


----------



## ajargon02 (Jun 2, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> I have been thinking about getting the step 3 for a while, well tonight I ordered it and can't wait to try it out!


So I bought olaplex #3, and tried it out this past Monday. I started with clarified/chelated hair with ors. Then I applied the oleplex#3. It didn't have a lot of slip, but I didn't need to use a lot of product either. For me it didn't really have a smell.
They say to leave it in for a min of 30 min. I put on a plastic cap, and accidentally fell asleep.  4 hours later at 230am, I was in the shower rinsing it out. My hair felt kinda hard. I used luv naturals conditioner for a quick 5 min condition. When I got out, my hair still felt kinda hard. Now my hair was WAY over moisturized, so I wasn't alarmed by this.
I used camilla naturals leave in, and sealed with komaza California butter.
In the morning my hair was still feeling hard and dry.
I re-wet it with water and applied a little more camilla and  rollerset to stretch my hair for twists.
When I took out the rollersetting, my hair was smooth and soft. It's been soft since. I feel this is a keeper. You can use it weekly as well, but I will do one more treatment next week, then get back on my moisture/protein rotation.

I feel my hair got over moisturized bc the protein DC I was using wasn't effective/strong enough combined with overnight dc'ing.  I have known that's a no no for me, but I got lazy.


----------



## nicki6 (Jun 19, 2016)

I bought this from Amazon and used it for the first time Saturday.

I am relaxed and have demiperm color. My hair sheds/breaks quite a bit. See detangling results before intial shampoo below. 


I coated my hair in 4 sections.using a half dollar amount per the insteuctions. I have SL blunt cut.
I left this in for about 45 mins. Then washed and conditioned with Joico Color Endure (sulfate free).

No leavein and rollerset under dryer for 40 mins. Ran some argan oil thru my hair for shine.

I lost maybe 8 hairs during combout.  I will use this weekly. Stay tuned.


----------



## vevster (Jun 20, 2016)

I never repurchased after the first bottle.


----------



## GetHappy2014 (Jun 20, 2016)

vevster said:


> I never repurchased after the first bottle.


Why???


----------



## vevster (Jun 21, 2016)

GetHappy2014 said:


> Why???


Just never did. Moved on. I may repurchase in the future.


----------



## deborah11 (Jul 14, 2016)

Any new olaplex updates regarding product usage and effects?


----------



## Atthatday (Jul 15, 2016)

I was using #1 & #2 for a month with great results. I used it in highlights. Now, I'm using #2, since I have an abundance of it. It's my third week using Neutral Protein Filler. IMO, the NPF enhanced the Olaplex. Great results with both!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2016)

I have some more 1 & 2 left. I'm going to use that next time instead of the #3. I usually do it before my protein treatment but I think I will do my best t treatment at the end of the month. I want to see if it helps my porous colored ends


----------



## Daina (Jul 15, 2016)

I've been using steps 1 & 2 faithfully for almost 3 months.  It helped to stop the shedding and breakage and together with regular protein usage my hair is much stronger. My heat damaged areas are behaving much better and I have been able to do WnG's without looking crazy because of heat damage.  Now that my hair is better I am going to move to maintenance mode with step 3 and use once a month.  For me it has been a game changer for sure!


----------



## deborah11 (Jul 15, 2016)

Daina said:


> I've been using steps 1 & 2 faithfully for almost 3 months.  It helped to stop the shedding and breakage and together with regular protein usage my hair is much stronger. My heat damaged areas are behaving much better and I have been able to do WnG's without looking crazy because of heat damage.  Now that my hair is better I am going to move to maintenance mode with step 3 and use once a month.  For me it has been a game changer for sure!


How do you use 1 & 2? How long do you leave it on? How often do you use?  Do you follow up with shampoo after rinsing it out?


----------



## Daina (Jul 15, 2016)

deborah11 said:


> How do you use 1 & 2? How long do you leave it on? How often do you use?  Do you follow up with shampoo after rinsing it out?



@deborah11, I follow the instructions provided which are super easy I know on You Tube some have deviated but the plan they provide works for me. Basically depending on how much build-up I have from the week sometimes I will lightly shampoo or water rinse first then do step 1. I leave step 1 on for 15 minutes then cover with step 2 for 30 minutes. I shampoo or co-wash after rinsing then treat with protein and DC. I used it every week for a month when I first got it. Then went to every 2 weeks for the last 2 months. HTH


----------



## Guinan (Jul 16, 2016)

I didn't know the public could buy this product!!! This stuff is AMAZING!!!!! I'm gonna check Amazon


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 16, 2016)

pelohello said:


> I didn't know the public could buy this product!!! This stuff is AMAZING!!!!! I'm gonna check Amazon



Check overstock as well. Low shipping and they usually have some type of discount code.


----------



## Daina (Jul 16, 2016)

pelohello said:


> I didn't know the public could buy this product!!! This stuff is AMAZING!!!!! I'm gonna check Amazon



Got mine from Amazon and it came in the box from Olaplex so I've had no issues and will re-up again on step 3 when I run out. I got 3 months out of the travel kit with steps 1 and 2.


----------



## deborah11 (Jul 23, 2016)

Last week I used 1 & 2 followed by shampoo, komaza protein, and moisturizing conditioner.  The protein really made a Hugh difference.  This is only my 2nd time using 1&2.  The first time I used it in January 2016, I did not follow up with protein and my results were ok but not so amazing that I felt the need to put it in my regular rotation.  I was really impressed this time and will do it again in 2 weeks, for a total of 4 treatments and then I will use no. 3 for maintenance.  Will see how it goes.  I am hopeful that with extended use this system may be helpful to my heat damaged hair ( stupid me, damaged from high heat in dry sauna with non-protected hair)


----------



## Britt (Jul 23, 2016)

I am still using this but just started back using it faithfully bc I have my hair colored now and in the process of going lighter. My hair doesn't quite feel the same when it's wet bc of the coloring so I'm hoping the Olaplex will help that some. The Olaplex makes my hair really springy when I use it. It goes on smoothly and my hair feels so good when I wash it out. Kinda hairs to describe bc it doesn't feel like a protein treatment for me. It's a staple in my regimen.


----------



## Britt (Jul 23, 2016)

I've been using the home version no.3. I get mine from EBay. I would always have a jar on hand, it makes my hair feel so good when I have it in... Differently than a regular conditioner but also complimentary to a conditioner bc my hair feels really nice when I conditioner afterwards.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Jul 23, 2016)

Britt said:


> I've been using the home version no.3. I get mine from EBay. I would always have a jar on hand, it makes my hair feel so good when I have it in... Differently than a regular conditioner but also complimentary to a conditioner bc my hair feels really nice when I conditioner afterwards.



What seller do you purchase it from?


----------



## Britt (Jul 23, 2016)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> What seller do you purchase it from?


Bsks89


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Jul 23, 2016)

Britt said:


> Bsks89



thank you


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jul 23, 2016)

Really? How do you think that happened? Maybe by drying your hair out? I'm curious because I use the sauna at my gym, and I'm not sure if it's considered a wet or dry sauna. The only "wet" about it is the pouring of water on the heating element thing. But it evaporates so fast, like instantly, that I don't know if it's really considered a wet sauna.

How would you protect your hair in the sauna?


deborah11 said:


> Will see how it goes. I am hopeful that with extended use this system may be helpful to my heat damaged hair ( *stupid me, damaged from high heat in dry sauna with non-protected hair*)


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 23, 2016)

My stylist used this product on me back in May to combat dryness and excessive shedding. My natural hair is soooooo much better now and I do not use No. 3 at home. She said we would do a round every quarter.


----------



## deborah11 (Jul 24, 2016)

HappyAtLast said:


> Really? How do you think that happened? Maybe by drying your hair out? I'm curious because I use the sauna at my gym, and I'm not sure if it's considered a wet or dry sauna. The only "wet" about it is the pouring of water on the heating element thing. But it evaporates so fast, like instantly, that I don't know if it's really considered a wet sauna.
> 
> How would you protect your hair in the sauna?



Water on the heating element means it is moist heat; dry heat involves no water/moisture at alL.  I think dry heat is probably the same as exposing your hair to hot flat iron heat for extended period and the hair is destroyed and fried.  This is what happened to me.   In the future if I ever get up the nerve to use a sauna again, I would put a moisturizing conditioner on my hair, cover with plastic shower cap and wrap in a towel.  Please protect your hair and be careful.  I would not want you to go through what I am currently undergoing.  It has been awful, truly awful.


----------



## deborah11 (Jul 24, 2016)

deborah11 said:


> Water on the heating element means it is moist heat; dry heat involves no water/moisture at alL.  I think dry heat is probably the same as exposing your hair to hot flat iron heat for extended period and the hair is destroyed and fried.  This is what happened to me.   In the future if I ever get up the nerve to use a sauna again, I would put a moisturizing conditioner on my hair, cover with plastic shower cap and wrap in a towel.  Please protect your hair and be careful.  I would not want you to go through what I am currently undergoing.  It has been awful, truly awful.


Oh and yes, my hair was as dry as the desert and would not hold a curl or even a slight bend for months.  16 months later, my hair is just now starting to hold a little curl, but nowhere near hair it used to be!


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jul 24, 2016)

I appreciate the heads up. Sorry you've experienced that. 



deborah11 said:


> Water on the heating element means it is moist heat; dry heat involves no water/moisture at alL.  I think dry heat is probably the same as exposing your hair to hot flat iron heat for extended period and the hair is destroyed and fried.  This is what happened to me.   In the future if I ever get up the nerve to use a sauna again, I would put a moisturizing conditioner on my hair, cover with plastic shower cap and wrap in a towel.  Please protect your hair and be careful.  I would not want you to go through what I am currently undergoing.  It has been awful, truly awful.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jul 25, 2016)

What exactly is this? Can someone give me the summarized version of this? Lol Can this be used on natural 4c hair with no color?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 13, 2016)

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlr...&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20160913_curly


----------



## LiftedUp (Sep 25, 2016)

My stylist used this on me this weekend and I love how my hair feels!  I will monitor to see how it responds to shedding and breakage.

I'm relaxed.


----------



## Atthatday (Sep 25, 2016)

Olaplex is offering the above special.


----------



## Colocha (Sep 25, 2016)

Atthatday said:


> Olaplex is offering the above special.



Wishing I had a cosmetology license for that.


----------



## Atthatday (Sep 25, 2016)

Colocha said:


> Wishing I had a cosmetology license for that.



By chance, do you know a cosmetologist or have a friend of a friend, who's cosmetologist? I'm not a cosmetologist either.


----------



## VimiJn (Sep 25, 2016)

LiftedUp said:


> My stylist used this on me this weekend and I love how my hair feels!  I will monitor to see how it responds to shedding and breakage.
> 
> I'm relaxed.


I was wondering at which step in the process did she use it and which one ?


----------



## Colocha (Sep 25, 2016)

Atthatday said:


> By chance, do you know a cosmetologist or have a friend of a friend, who's cosmetologist? I'm not a cosmetologist either.


I do have a couple, but none with licensing outside of the Caribbean. I wonder if they'd accept that.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 25, 2016)

They've recently started selling the number 3 on their site, I guess to cut down on the amazon/ebay peeps (Link). I still want the number 1 and 2 for myself though.


----------



## LiftedUp (Sep 25, 2016)

omooba said:


> I was wondering at which step in the process did she use it and which one ?



2 & 3

I didn't do a relaxer today. She saturated my hair with #2, left it for 20 mins, rinsed,  then massaged in #3 and left that in for 10 mins.


----------



## Tootuff (Oct 7, 2016)

I must be doing something wrong because with these little bottles I can barely get two application out of 2 & 3.  Any suggestions?


----------



## imaginary (Oct 7, 2016)

Tootuff said:


> I must be doing something wrong because with these little bottles I can barely get two application out of 2 & 3.  Any suggestions?



It helps to apply to wet hair, and to also spread the products in your hands and then pat it across several spots before combing it through the hair.


----------



## Tootuff (Oct 7, 2016)

imaginary said:


> It helps to apply to wet hair, and to also spread the products in your hands and then pat it across several spots before combing it through the hair.



I have been wetting my hair before applying but I will try the spread and pat method. Thanks.


----------



## Daina (Oct 7, 2016)

Tootuff said:


> I have been wetting my hair before applying but I will try the spread and pat method. Thanks.



@Tootuff, how long is your hair? I'm MBL and I apply to wet hair which causes me to use less. I start mid-shaft and put extra on the ends. I usually have my hair in 4 sections. I use one good squeeze per section and then twist. I then use one final good squeeze amount and apply to the top and roots. For 3 months I used steps 1 and 2 and still have my original stylist travel kit. Out of step 3 I get about 4 to 5 uses. Hope that helps!


----------



## Tootuff (Oct 7, 2016)

Daina said:


> @Tootuff, how long is your hair? I'm MBL and I apply to wet hair which causes me to use less. I start mid-shaft and put extra on the ends. I usually have my hair in 4 sections. I use one good squeeze per section and then twist. I then use one final good squeeze amount and apply to the top and roots. For 3 months I used steps 1 and 2 and still have my original stylist travel kit. Out of step 3 I get about 4 to 5 uses. Hope that helps!



I think it's about the same length as in my siggy but I am natural.  I will try this too because I can't afford to keep using this at the rate I'm going.  Thanks!!


----------



## Atthatday (Oct 7, 2016)

Tootuff said:


> I must be doing something wrong because with these little bottles I can barely get two application out of 2 & 3.  Any suggestions?



May I ask if you're using both 2 & 3 on the same day? From my understanding, 2 is a stronger version of 3, and 3 is for home maintenance use. I don't see a need to use both 2 & 3 the same day, unless you're trying to use up one or the other

I'm not a stylist, so maybe others can provide more info.

Here's a special they're having until 10-31-16:


----------



## Tootuff (Oct 7, 2016)

Atthatday said:


> May I ask if you're using both 2 & 3 on the same day? From my understanding, 2 is a stronger version of 3, and 3 is for home maintenance use. I don't see a need to use both 2 & 3 the same day, unless you're trying to use up one or the other
> 
> I'm not a stylist, so maybe others can provide more info.
> 
> ...



I use 1 & 2 after coloring and I want to use 3 for weekly maintenance if I can figure out how to stretch it.  Maybe I should just buy the 67oz bottle of 2 and not repurchase 3 again.


----------



## Atthatday (Oct 7, 2016)

Tootuff said:


> I think it's about the same length as in my siggy but I am natural.  I will try this too because I can't afford to keep using this at the rate I'm going.  Thanks!!





Tootuff said:


> I use 1 & 2 after coloring and I want to use 3 for weekly maintenance if I can figure out how to stretch it.  Maybe I should just buy the 67oz bottle of 2 and not repurchase 3 again.



I repurchased #2 and decided not to repurchase #3 again. Sometimes, I dilute #2. The special is a good deal.


----------



## PR0MISE44 (Oct 8, 2016)

Anyone have any experience with just using #2? I had the stylist kit with just 1 and 2 but have run out. Not interested in getting 3 since my hair is super damaged but I've never tried 2 on its own (just layered over 1).


----------



## Atthatday (Oct 8, 2016)

@promise44: Per the Olaplex website:

*I Ran Out of No. 1 Before No. 2, What Can I Do?*

If you find that you are going through No. 1 faster than No.2, please see tips below:

Make sure that you are generously applying No.2 during the treatment and after all services. Hair should be thoroughly saturated. Comb through to ensure even distribution.

Offer your client a mini treatment using No.2 at the shampoo bowl, combing through and leaving on a minimum of 10-20 minutes. (without diluted No.1).

When processing a clients base only, you can use No.2 from midshaft to ends as this will allow a longer processing time. The longer the treatment is on, the more effective it is. This can be used to prep the client for a double process.

Use No.2 as a cutting lotion. This is a great way to introduce your non-color or non-chemical process clients to Olaplex. 

When using direct dyes, Olaplex No.2 may be used to dilute down in place of clear or conditioner. This also allows the treatment to be on for a longer period of time.


----------



## C(squared) (Oct 24, 2016)

How are you all taking advantage of this deal? Do you have cosmetology licenses?


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Oct 25, 2016)

Can we create a master list of  EBay/Amazon vendors and websites that are selling the legit Olaplex?


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Oct 25, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Lol, Ameriie is not here for Olaplex.
> About 6:30 min to the 9 min mark.



I feel sorry for her that she is resorting to Youtobe videos. I really really loved her first album.

So is the overall consensus that everyone who purchased Olaplex on Amazon or Ebay purchased the authentic Olaplex line?


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 25, 2016)

C(squared) said:


> How are you all taking advantage of this deal? Do you have cosmetology licenses?


I think I will order - the kit yields 140 applications.  Now I am a licensed cosmetologist and it asked for a license number when registering.  The No 2 (jug size) is $140 alone, but is free when you order the full size kit.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 25, 2016)

*~*Afrolicious*~* said:


> I feel sorry for her that she is resorting to Youtobe videos. I really really loved her first album.
> 
> So is the overall consensus that everyone who purchased Olaplex on Amazon or Ebay purchased the authentic Olaplex line?


I bought mine directly from Cosmoprof.  I'm sure the ladies who bought theirs online received authentic product.


----------



## Rain20 (Oct 26, 2016)

Amerii mainly talks about books on her channel. She recently edited an anthology and is writing a trilogy. She is still making music as well. I really like her channel. She does make up tutorials and talks about hair. I wrote all that to say she seems happy and content, not desperate for her previous career.


----------



## C(squared) (Oct 26, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> I think I will order - the kit yields 140 applications.  Now I am a licensed cosmetologist and it asked for a license number when registering.  The No 2 (jug size) is $140 alone, but is free when you order the full size kit.



Maybe I should find a friend who is a cosmetologist and ask for their license number. I would like to try the No. 1 and No.2 and use it maybe once a quarter, while using the No. 3 every time I straighten. Do you think that would be over kill?


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 26, 2016)

Lawwddd.. this thread is proof that I should spend more time on the hair side of this board.


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 26, 2016)

C(squared) said:


> Maybe I should find a friend who is a cosmetologist and ask for their license number. I would like to try the No. 1 and No.2 and use it maybe once a quarter, while using the No. 3 every time I straighten. Do you think that would be over kill?



I think it's worthwhile....your plan sounds doable.  I don't think that's overkill.  When I got my first treatment, the stylist said once ever 8-12 weeks unless I had color.  I was just trying to reverse heat damage....


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Oct 26, 2016)

Yeah I'm about to by the giant size of 1 and 2 on eBay. I know it will work and my hair is colored.


----------



## C(squared) (Oct 26, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> I think it's worthwhile....your plan sounds doable.  I don't think that's overkill.  When I got my first treatment, the stylist said once ever 8-12 weeks unless I had color.  I was just trying to reverse heat damage....



Yes - thats exactly what I want to do. Deal with some heat damage that I dont feel like cutting now. I really love my length and I will cut my heat damage out slowly. 

How much does the whole system cost?


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Oct 26, 2016)

Just bought the 17 ounce 1 & 2 on Amazon w/ Amazon Prime two day shipping. This is the first time I'm spending so much on a product I've never tried, but considering I colored my fine hair three weeks ago and I plan on lightening it again a week from now I put my faith in the reviews.

The link I used: Olaplex Salon into Kit for Professional Use, 17.75 oz https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SVLSES0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_f7veybC33THJ6


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 27, 2016)

@C(squared) , @*~*Afrolicious*~* provided the correct link for the salon kit through amazon. it's $198 through Olaplex and comes with the half gallon No. 2 as well. I'm not pressed about No. 3 because it's a less concentrated formula if No. 2 designed to be used at home weekly.  my stylist didn't push for me to purchase No. 3. I do not straighten or get chemical services. 

The traveling stylist kit includes a small bottle of all 3 products for a total of 30 applications....it's $65.


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Oct 30, 2016)

So I'm getting my hair lifted lighter on Friday. I think some bleach will be used, by my colorist plans on using Olaplex either during the coloring or after (I forgot which order).  For the technique that she uses to bayalage/ombre my hair needs to be flat ironed.  My question is should I use the Olapex on my hair before I flat iron my hair (I want to make sure my hair is as healthy as possible before its first colored flat iron) or would that prevent my hair from lifting as much Friday?


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 2, 2016)

*~*Afrolicious*~* said:


> So I'm getting my hair lifted lighter on Friday. I think some bleach will be used, by my colorist plans on using Olaplex either during the coloring or after (I forgot which order).  For the technique that she uses to bayalage/ombre my hair needs to be flat ironed.  My question is should I use the Olapex on my hair before I flat iron my hair (I want to make sure my hair is as healthy as possible before its first colored flat iron) or would that prevent my hair from lifting as much Friday?



Olaplex should not affect your color service.  It should prevent any heat damage or overprocessing.


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 2, 2016)

I got my order yesterday....the deal is still available on the olaplex website.


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Nov 2, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> Olaplex should not affect your color service.  It should prevent any heat damage or overprocessing.


Won't it seal my hair bonds and make it harder to lift the color? I'm washing tonight and I'm getting my color done Friday morning.


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 2, 2016)

*~*Afrolicious*~* said:


> Won't it seal my hair bonds and make it harder to lift the color? I'm washing tonight and I'm getting my color done Friday morning.



From Olaplex site:
*Balayage*

Olaplex no longer requires to bump developer or increase processing time.

Pay special attention to the scoop size of bleach powder you are using. Scoop sizes vary per manufacturer. The amount of Olaplex used depends on the amount of bleach powder being used, not the amount of both developer and bleach powder combined.*

1. Mix bleach and developer together.

For 1-2oz (30-60g) of lightener powder (not including developer), add 1/16oz (1.875ml) Olaplex No.1.

For less than 1oz (30g) of lightener powder (not including developer, add 1/32oz (1ml) Olaplex No.1.

2. Use the attached dosing dispenser to measure the correct amount of Olaplex needed.

3. Add Olaplex to your pre-mixed lightener and mix thoroughly.

Note: You may add more bleach powder or developer if necessary to achieve desired consistency. We recommend remixing a new bowl of lightener and Olaplex if more than 2oz (60g) of bleach powder is needed.

Please use the same precautions as you always have when working with lighteners.

Processing Time of Lightener: THIS VARIES. We cannot tell you an average or approximate as every head of hair is different. Any issues with processing time or lift can be solved by using less Olaplex. As some lighteners provide 9+ levels of lift and others only 4, everything may be adjusted based on personal preference.

Heat: Heat is okay with Olaplex, but heat speeds up the chemical reaction of everything so be watchful and check every 3 to 5 minutes as you normally would. If hair is severely compromised, refrain from using heat until the repairative system has been used to restore the health, strength and integrity of the hair.

*It is common knowledge that bleach has a heat reaction to chlorine and other mineral deposits found in water and on hair. If you are having a heat reaction, this is not caused by Olaplex. This is caused by bleach interacting with minerals. Please rinse hair immediately if this occurs as Olaplex cannot prevent damage due to this reaction.

**Should you be bumping the developer for tonal or time reasons, please continue to do so.


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Nov 2, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> From Olaplex site:
> *Balayage*
> 
> Olaplex no longer requires to bump developer or increase processing time.
> ...



Thanks for the info, 'y salon called me to confirm my appointment and confirmed that it's okay as well! Im excited to use it tonight!!!!


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Nov 3, 2016)

*~*Afrolicious*~* said:


> Thanks for the info, 'y salon called me to confirm my appointment and confirmed that it's okay as well! Im excited to use it tonight!!!!



I don't know if my hair felt any different .


----------



## PR0MISE44 (Nov 17, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> @C(squared) , @*~*Afrolicious*~* provided the correct link for the salon kit through amazon. it's $198 through Olaplex and comes with the half gallon No. 2 as well. I'm not pressed about No. 3 because it's a less concentrated formula if No. 2 designed to be used at home weekly.  my stylist didn't push for me to purchase No. 3. I do not straighten or get chemical services.
> 
> The traveling stylist kit includes a small bottle of all 3 products for a total of 30 applications....it's $65.



Are you still content with your purchase? Just ran out of the traveling kit with (1, 2 x 2) and I was debating upgrading to the larger bottles. I felt like it made a difference but not sure if it's a '$200' difference...


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 18, 2016)

I think it was the bang for my buck since salons charge $50+ for the treatment. I can also use it on my daughter and sister. The large #2 can be added to my conditioner for regular wash days.


----------



## Atthatday (Nov 18, 2016)

@gvin89: Do you use Olaplex in your conditioner? How's it working out?


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 21, 2016)

Atthatday said:


> @gvin89: Do you use Olaplex in your conditioner? How's it working out?


I'm trying #2 in my conditioner...my stylist does it often.  It gives it a boost...so far so good


----------



## Atthatday (Nov 22, 2016)

@gvin89: Thanks for the tip, it's a great idea.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 18, 2016)

Gave my dd a stand alone treatment today....she'd been experiencing a lot of shedding over the last few months even after a trim and protein treatment.  While we still had shed hair, it was significantly less than the previous wash days.  I will maintain with No.2 in her regular conditioner.


----------



## Luxlii (Dec 18, 2016)

I purchased the travel pack and have done two treatments. I have noticed an improvement on my relaxed non color treated hair. Not a huge difference but enough to make it worth it for me as I will use it after a perm for 2 weeks doing a treatment once per week and that way it will last me around a year.


----------



## pisceschica (Dec 18, 2016)

I learned about this product a few weeks ago. I have fine relaxed hair that is growing out well for the most part but I have had some breakage that has led to some unevenness. I did a relaxer in August but it did not straighten my hair (the relaxer I usually use was out of stock). I did one again this month and there is too much variance in the texture. 

I bought the traveling stylist kit today and I will use #1 and #2 two days before and immediately after the corrective relaxer. I hope this helps me retain more length and minimize damage with relaxers.


----------



## GetHappy2014 (Dec 19, 2016)

I have been using #'s 1 (mixed in my semi color) , 2 ( after color) and 3 (weekly, during weekly wash), over the course of approx. 3 months. I have noticed a remarkable reduction in shedding. I will continue to use and I will definitely repurchase. FYI: I made my purchase at a pro. beauty supply store via a friend of a friend who is a licensed cosmetologist. HTH


----------



## pisceschica (Dec 19, 2016)

I just did a pre relaxer treatment and my hair feels so much softer (esp the ends) than it has since I took down my sewin. Olaplex was the only thing that changed. They also have any app for anyone interested.


----------



## pisceschica (Dec 19, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-...=cm_cr_getr_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00ZADH3CK

For those of you who are unlicensed and concerned about getting an authentic product, apparently a reviewer on amazon said she was able to sign up by putting in random numbers. 

I used my license so I do not know if it's true. But there are 10 digits in a Virginia cosmetology license for those of you that want to try. Let anyone on here know if it worked for you so others on here can try.


----------



## vevster (Dec 20, 2016)

I've been having a lot of shedding and want more of the #3.

Just ordered from the Olaplex site. If you use PayPal it is quick and easy. At least I know I'm getting the real deal.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Dec 29, 2016)

Can anyone let me know the price for the olaplex trial kit and the large salon size bottles from a reputable seller please


----------



## Luxlii (Dec 29, 2016)

I relaxed my hair yesterday and I had very little breakage. I applied a treatment under my conditioner and left it in my hair.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 29, 2016)

lindseyerinc said:


> Can anyone let me know the price for the olaplex trial kit and the large salon size bottles from a reputable seller please



Salon size kit is still $198 and travel kit is $65 on Olaplex site.


----------



## SuchaLady (Dec 30, 2016)

I wonder if I should try this? I don't have much breakage  Are there any adverse reactions? Like can I use it and end up with hair worse than before?


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 30, 2016)

SuchaLady said:


> I wonder if I should try this? I don't have much breakage  Are there any adverse reactions? Like can I use it and end up with hair worse than before?


@SuchaLady , do you have color?  Do you receieve any chemical services regularly? Do you have heart damage or excessive shedding?


----------



## SuchaLady (Dec 30, 2016)

@gvin89 Im not colored but I do relax and no heat damage.


----------



## Luxlii (Dec 30, 2016)

I rinsed Olaplex from my hair today. Overall I can say that I had less than 1/10 the breakage I usually have when getting a relaxer. My hair will really thicken up over time. Olaplex is a keeper.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 30, 2016)

SuchaLady said:


> @gvin89 Im not colored but I do relax and no heat damage.



@SuchaLady, adding a little bit to your relaxer could be beneficial as to prevent breakage and strengthen the weakened bonds from processing.  IMO, your hair cannot worsen from trying it.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 5, 2017)

Did a stand alone treatment this morning....


----------



## vevster (Jan 5, 2017)

Didn't see much improvement in shedding. Used it twice. Left it in an hour each time.


----------



## VimiJn (Jan 5, 2017)

vevster said:


> Didn't see much improvement in shedding. Used it twice. Left it in an hour each time.


It's not meant to curb shedding though.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jan 24, 2017)

what is meant by a stand alone treatment? just using it w/out chemicals?


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jan 24, 2017)

SuchaLady said:


> I wonder if I should try this? I don't have much breakage  Are there any adverse reactions? Like can I use it and end up with hair worse than before?


I want to try it too but yes there are horror stories out there... quite a few.
I'm transitioning and feeling experimental now lol.


----------



## Daina (Jan 24, 2017)

ShredsofDignity said:


> I want to try it too but yes there are horror stories out there... quite a few.
> I'm transitioning and feeling experimental now lol.



Olaplex has been a God-send as I transition from heat damage.  I've had no issues and have used all 3 steps at various times - currently using step 2 as part of my pre-poo treatment 2x per month.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jan 25, 2017)

The numerous horror stories here in the comments put me off. I'd hate to have spent $65 dollars to make my hair worse.
http://www.labmuffin.com/how-does-olaplex-hair-treatment-work/

also this comment was interesting:
_
Bismaleimidoethoxyethane crosslinkers have been used in other industries for some time, and they do form stable thioether crosslinks that are not cleaved by reducing agents, and hair coloring is not a reducing process.
The reaction is very specific to pH 6.5 to 7.5 and 1,000 times slower at a pH above 8.0. Since oxidative haircoloring is performed at a pH well above pH 8.0, I question how bonds would form when the product is added to haircolor? The atomic weight seems to be about 246 amu. That’s big. Most haircolor ingredients are below 100 amu. I question how this can penetrate into the cortex and fix the bond?
So, as it seems it’s only coating the outside of cuticle. *Basically, the whole system works just as an intense conditioner to give you less damage when coloring and nothing more.*_


----------



## Luxlii (Jan 25, 2017)

I tried the knockoff Ion Absolute Perfection. It worked VERY well and cost only $1.40. I picked up 8 of them from Sallys and added 1/2 of the vial to my Motions Moisture Plus DC.  It left my hair soft and silky. I will start using these once my Olaplex sample pack runs out.


----------



## pinkness27 (Jan 25, 2017)

Do you still need a cosmo license to order ?


----------



## Dove56 (Jan 25, 2017)

I swear by no3 especially having balayage highlights. I am able to go twice as long without trims and my hair is finally growing again. I order from the Olaplex website.


----------



## PR0MISE44 (Jan 26, 2017)

iluvmario said:


> I tried the knockoff Ion Absolute Perfection. It worked VERY well and cost only $1.40. I picked up 8 of them from Sallys and added 1/2 of the vial to my Motions Moisture Plus DC.  It left my hair soft and silky. I will start using these once my Olaplex sample pack runs out.



Would you compare this to the strength of 1, 2, or 3? Is the consistency similar to 1? Are Directions similar?


----------



## Luxlii (Jan 26, 2017)

The bottle showed in the picture is a dupe for step 1. It is a liquid just like the Olaplex. Each bottle contains 2 uses.  The instructions are indeed similar:

*Directions*
Salon Directions: Mix lightener or hair color thoroughly, before adding ion Color Brilliance Absolute Perfection Booster.



Hair Color: Mix ½ a vial (1/8 oz or 3.75 ml) into 4 oz of color, no developer adjustments are necessary.

Lightener: Mix 1 vial ( ¼ oz or 7.5 ml) into 2 oz of bleach mixture.  Due to the intense conditioning actives, increase the level of developer.

About the Product

Absolute Perfection + Absolute Color Sealer = Enhanced results
Repairs and helps to generate new bonds for stronger hair
Reduces dryness during chemical services
Restores moisture and reduces breakage

A step 2 is also offered. I didnt use it because it is a color sealer and I dont use color. On 2nd thought I should have grabbed 1 or 2 just tot try since they are a set. It was only like 1-2 bucks.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 26, 2017)

ShredsofDignity said:


> I want to try it too but yes there are horror stories out there... quite a few.
> I'm transitioning and feeling experimental now lol.


@ShredsofDignity , I do not have color in my hair and I'm not relaxed so I'm not using it to boost a chemical service.  I use the product solely on its on...hence the stand alone treatment (Olaplex's term, not mine).


----------



## Atthatday (Feb 8, 2017)

Ladies, I have posted Olaplex No. 2 for sale, in the Hair Exchange forum.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 8, 2017)

iluvmario said:


> The bottle showed in the picture is a dupe for step 1. It is a liquid just like the Olaplex. Each bottle contains 2 uses.  The instructions are indeed similar:
> 
> *Directions*
> Salon Directions: Mix lightener or hair color thoroughly, before adding ion Color Brilliance Absolute Perfection Booster.
> ...


I bought the Pro Kit last week. Thanks for sharing this with us. I may still at some point get the Olaplex to compare them.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Feb 14, 2017)

Finally got my hands on Olaplex. I went all out and got the salon sizes and got a free 1/2 gallon of no 2. So excited to use it.


----------



## pisceschica (Feb 18, 2017)

pinkness27 said:


> Do you still need a cosmo license to order ?


@pinkness27 go to the company website and put in 10 random numbers for Virginia license and see if it lets you sign up. If it works just order it from there.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Feb 19, 2017)

I just signed up as a professional by using a combo of three letters then 5 numbers for DC cosmetology license.


----------



## Honey Bee (Feb 22, 2017)

Ok, I'm convinced. I'll buy the stand alone step. I'm natural and plan to color at some point in the future. What color, I do not know, but I'm getting some.


----------



## secretdiamond (Feb 24, 2017)

They are hip to the game. I placed an order by doing the VA license trick, and I received this email.


----------



## Daina (Feb 24, 2017)

I get mine from Amazon and have never had an issue.


----------



## hothair (May 6, 2017)

hothair said:


> I love this and this is a permanent part of my reggie. I am multi highlighted, with a slight texlax on the last 2" and olaplex 1,2 during the highlight &3 about 2 weeks after. DH has been commenting on my hair. I will do a full 1 &2 every 3 months and number 3 monthly. I think it'll help me back on track.
> 
> My hair is thicker, the colour took better and when I straightened hair looked like a wig. My hair loves protein and this is a full dose




Thought I should update. Olaplex acted as a fancy proteinish treatment for me. Doing the egg oil thing weekly gives a similar effect. Please don't do that if your hair is protein sensitive without a serious moisturizing dc.

My hair is still lightened at the end but no more relax plus I'm about to refresh my highlights


----------



## Destiny9109 (May 7, 2017)

Is this something that you could or would replace DRC with?


----------



## ajargon02 (May 8, 2017)

Daina said:


> I get mine from Amazon and have never had an issue.


I also got mine from Amazon. I have #3 (at home treatment) & I'm still loving it! It's much gentler than apogee & I can use it more often, with BETTER results, imho. It's hard to tell, but I have 1 more use in that sucker!


----------



## Daina (May 10, 2017)

ajargon02 said:


> I also got mine from Amazon. I have #3 (at home treatment) & I'm still loving it! It's much gentler than apogee & I can use it more often, with BETTER results, imho. It's hard to tell, but I have 1 more use in that sucker!
> View attachment 398065 View attachment 398067



@ajargon02, I completely agree Olapex has been a hair saver for me!


----------



## Kitamita (May 25, 2017)

hothair said:


> Thought I should update. Olaplex acted as a fancy proteinish treatment for me. Doing the egg oil thing weekly gives a similar effect. Please don't do that if your hair is protein sensitive without a serious moisturizing dc.
> 
> My hair is still lightened at the end but no more relax plus I'm about to refresh my highlights



What is  egg oil???


----------



## hothair (May 25, 2017)

Kitamita said:


> What is  egg oil???




There's a thread here somewhere with an egg + evoo combo used weekly to boost hair growth. My hair loves it, longer easier to manage and I've been extremely low maintenance bordering on neglectful to my hair.

How I do:

Add egg and two tablespoons of evoo in a bowl and whisk, apply to hair for 15-30mins (I think original info says overnight but aint nobody got time for that). I use Matrix biolage to dc afterwards. Soft fuller and a bit longer hair. HTH


----------



## vevster (May 29, 2017)

I have it in my hair now... I did the double treatment as recommended on the bottle.  30 minutes each phase....


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 9, 2017)

I did a stand alone treatment last Saturday. My hair feels great!


----------



## natural_one (Jun 10, 2017)

I have been using it for two weeks and my curls have come back from coloring damage...My hair literally went from strraightish to my normal texture in one treatment...I love it!


----------



## vevster (Jun 10, 2017)

I did aphoghee and got great results. I'm definitely asking my stylist to use Olaplex on me the next time I get hilights but am not sure the #3 is the holy grail for me.


----------



## ArtsyCurls (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello everyone! I usually go to the salon to have my treatments done so I've never done it at home. Can anyone who has purchased the product recently without a license tell me where they got it?


----------



## Daina (Jul 13, 2017)

ArtsyCurls said:


> Hello everyone! I usually go to the salon to have my treatments done so I've never done it at home. Can anyone who has purchased the product recently without a license tell me where they got it?



Amazon


----------



## ArtsyCurls (Jul 14, 2017)

Daina said:


> Amazon


Thanks! I got another treatment done yesterday..cost me $35  and she threw in a deep conditioning treatment! It was worth it but I'd love it if I could keep it feeling this healthy.

Also..does anyone know if the results are permanent?


----------



## Blue_Berry (Jul 14, 2017)

ArtsyCurls said:


> Hello everyone! I usually go to the salon to have my treatments done so I've never done it at home. Can anyone who has purchased the product recently without a license tell me where they got it?




I probably might get hate for this and it's probably an unpopular opinion, but it could be my OCD. I'm picky where I get my stuff and what goes on my body. I know you can purchase the 3 at a salon that's 100% authentic. I haven't tried the 1 or 2 on my hair, but the 3 has done wonderful things to my hair. Go by your on gut if you want to get it off Amazon. I heard to many counterfeit and fake stories on there. Read both negative and positive reviews. Third party distributors is common on Amazon. I read reviews on a Joico product ruin someones hair, but every other people were saying it was a fake. A YouTuber said they found pee in their skincare product. Also, someone found mildew on expired vitamins they received. I buy from Amazon, but I will not buy anything that I will put in my hair, skin, and mouth. Go by your own risk, you don't know what they mix in it.


----------



## ArtsyCurls (Jul 14, 2017)

blueberry2118 said:


> I am probably might get hate for this and it's probably an unpopular opinion, but it could be my OCD. I'm picky where I get my stuff and what goes on my body. I know you can purchase the 3 at a salon that's 100% authentic. I haven't tried the 1 or 2 on my hair, but the 3 has done wonderful things to my hair. Go by your on gut if you want to get it off Amazon. I heard to many counterfeit and fake stories on there. Read both negative and positive reviews. Third party distributors is common on Amazon. I read reviews on a Joico product ruin someones hair, but every other people were saying it was a fake. A YouTuber said they found pee in their skincare product. Also, someone found mildew on expired vitamins they received. I buy from Amazon, but I will not buy anything that I will put in my hair, skin, and mouth. Go by your own risk, you don't know what they mix it.




Thank you. It makes me nervous. I think that I'll try to find it at a salon. The one that I go to get the treatment did not carry the at home version. I prefer picking a product up my self to buying it online.


----------



## nymane (Jul 14, 2017)

ArtsyCurls said:


> Thank you. It makes me nervous. I think that I'll try to find it at a salon. The one that I go to get the treatment did not carry the at home version. I prefer picking a product up my self to buying it online.



Items "shipped and sold" by Amazon are guaranteed to be authentic.  

However, hair products sold by a third party and "fulfilled" by Amazon can be tricky, unless the third party is credible (i.e. Sleekhair.com)


----------



## Blue_Berry (Jul 15, 2017)

nymane said:


> Items "shipped and sold" by Amazon are guaranteed to be authentic.
> 
> However, hair products sold by a third party and "fulfilled" by Amazon can be tricky, unless the third party is credible (i.e. Sleekhair.com)


 

Nearly $400 for their full set and $130 for the small set. Jeez!  I will try it cheaper at a salon first and see how it goes before I splurge that big. That kind of money can pay some bills. I'm happy with the #3 I get for $24 at my local salon.


----------



## scoobygirl (Jul 15, 2017)

I have been convinced. I suffered a major setback due to a lot of breakage since going natural. I just find a local salon 10 minutes from my house that is selling #3 for $30


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 21, 2017)

Blue_Berry said:


> Nearly $400 for their full set and $130 for the small set. Jeez!  I will try it cheaper at a salon first and see how it goes before I splurge that big. That kind of money can pay some bills. I'm happy with the #3 I get for $24 at my local salon.



That's robbery.... trial size is $65 and full is $198 on Olaplex site .


----------



## MACGlossChick (Jul 21, 2017)

I bought the trial sizes of step 1 and 2. I'll be using them after my relaxer tomorrow


----------



## MACGlossChick (Jul 23, 2017)

So I did my relaxer today and I'm currently sitting with the Ion (Olaplex dupe) step 1 in my hair now, and about to put step 2 over it in a few. I did a stand alone treatment as described in a YouTube video I saw. It said to mix the vial with 4 oz of water. I thought that would be way too much for my length and density, so I halved it and that was more than enough. Depending on how this goes I may purchase more and do it monthly. I also may mix it into my relaxer and possibly my neutralizing conditioner as well.


----------



## sgold04 (Jul 24, 2017)

I purchased #3 from the Olaplex website. I'm going to use it today for the first time. My hair was colored about a month ago and so far so good!


----------



## vevster (Sep 4, 2017)

MACGlossChick said:


> So I did my relaxer today and I'm currently sitting with the Ion (Olaplex dupe) step 1 in my hair now, and about to put step 2 over it in a few. I did a stand alone treatment as described in a YouTube video I saw. It said to mix the vial with 4 oz of water. I thought that would be way too much for my length and density, so I halved it and that was more than enough. Depending on how this goes I may purchase more and do it monthly. I also may mix it into my relaxer and possibly my neutralizing conditioner as well.



How did you end up liking this?  I just put it in my hair.  I liked the products they smelled great.  I realized they do have silicones, but I've relaxed on that since I shampoo more.  I will see how my hair looks once it dries....


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 19, 2017)

For the first time in my life I have heat damage and I'm so depressed. Before I completely accept my fate, I'm thinking of trying olaplex. Where should I buy it to make sure I'm getting the real thing?
Has anyone had any luck with olaplex repairing heat damage?


----------



## Sally. (Dec 19, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> For the first time in my life I have heat damage and I'm so depressed. Before I completely accept my fate, I'm thinking of trying olaplex. Where should I buy it to make sure I'm getting the real thing?
> Has anyone had any luck with olaplex repairing heat damage?


you can try buying it from one of the salons that carry it: https://locator.olaplex.com/
but i think some salons only sell the No. 3 when I hear its pointless without doing the No. 1 and No. 2 treatment.


----------



## destinyseeker (Dec 20, 2017)

You can buy it on Amazon


----------



## Sally. (Dec 20, 2017)

destinyseeker said:


> You can buy it on Amazon


I would just caution that Amazon sellers are known for selling “fakes” of beauty items so make sure the seller is authorized or legit (check reviews).


----------



## destinyseeker (Dec 20, 2017)

Sally. said:


> I would just caution that Amazon sellers are known for selling “fakes” of beauty items so make sure the seller is authorized or legit (check reviews).


Always! And I’ve bought it a few times from the same person and my hair feels and looks great.


----------



## Sally. (Dec 21, 2017)

destinyseeker said:


> Always! And I’ve bought it a few times from the same person and my hair feels and looks great.


Can you share or PM me the seller? I was thinking that maybe I needed to have it done at a salon especially since salons only sell the No.3 to customers, but if I can find a legit retailer I’ll do it myself.


----------



## Daina (Dec 22, 2017)

I've also purchased it on Amazon with no issues. @GettingKinky, you really do need steps 1 and 2, that is the most intense treatment. I had severe heat damage and while I still had to trim Olaplex kept me from having to big chop and allowed me to transition through the damage because I'm not about the BC life. I used it religiously for 6 months and it was a game changer for me.


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 22, 2017)

Daina said:


> I've also purchased it on Amazon with no issues. @GettingKinky, you really do need steps 1 and 2, that is the most intense treatment. I had severe heat damage and while I still had to trim Olaplex kept me from having to big chop and allowed me to transition through the damage because I'm not about the BC life. I used it religiously for 6 months and it was a game changer for me.



Do you remember the seller that you bought it from? Thanks!


----------



## Daina (Dec 23, 2017)

@AgeinATL, I purchased from Absolute Beauty Solutions back in 2016 which is the last time I purchased. I just checked and it appears Amazon no longer sells the stylist mini travel kit which is what I purchased and included step 1 and two step 2's.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 23, 2017)

Still doing quarterly stand alone treatments and adding No.2 to my conditioner once a month.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 26, 2017)

I found the stand alone treatment being sold on amazon by "zone deals". Does anyone know if this is the real thing?


----------



## Sally. (Dec 28, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> I found the stand alone treatment being sold on amazon by "zone deals". Does anyone know if this is the real thing?


i checked it out but since there are no reviews, i'm wary of it. also, i don't like to order beauty products from any company that doesn't offer prime shipping.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 28, 2017)

Sally. said:


> i checked it out but since there are no reviews, i'm wary of it. also, i don't like to order beauty products from any company that doesn't offer prime shipping.



I don't see any other sellers on amazon.


----------



## Rastafarai (Dec 28, 2017)

I get my Olaplex from Overstock or AllBeauty.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 29, 2017)

How will I know if I get the real product or a fake?


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jan 13, 2018)

I just ordered this from overstock.com after a previous poster suggested.  I hope this works.


----------



## icsonia22 (Jan 23, 2018)

Any olaplex updates?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2018)

icsonia22 said:


> Any olaplex updates?


I haven't gotten mine yet but I plan to order the professional size from cosmoprofbeauty.com. I'm a salon owner by the way.


----------



## icsonia22 (Jan 25, 2018)

I ordered mine this morning. I can't wait to see how well it works. I'm hoping for stronger hair that doesn't break as easily. I use aphogee 2 step protein treatment now so I'm hoping the olaplex will complement that and help me retain length. I doubt it'll reverse any heat damage but i won't be mad if it doesn't since the heat damage keeps the single strand knots at bay.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 26, 2018)

FYI, I just saw a notice on FB that Sephora will be selling step 3 online and in stores


----------



## ms.blue (Jan 26, 2018)

OhTall1 said:


> FYI, I just saw a notice on FB that Sephora will be selling step 3 online and in stores


It goes out of stock fast.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jan 26, 2018)

icsonia22 said:


> Any olaplex updates?



I ordered 1, 2, and 3 from overstock.com and I used 1 and 2 yesterday.  I shampoo’d and then did the olaplex treatment and then washed and conditioned and blew out my hair and flat ironed it.  My hair felt stronger and much more healthy after I used the olaplex.  I’m going to try to use step 3 weekly and 1 and 2 monthly and see how it works. Hoping it helps with this shedding.  My hair is natural btw.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jan 26, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> I ordered 1, 2, and 3 from overstock.com and I used 1 and 2 yesterday.  I shampoo’d and then did the olaplex treatment and then washed and conditioned and blew out my hair and flat ironed it.  My hair felt stronger and much more healthy after I used the olaplex.  I’m going to try to use step 3 weekly and 1 and 2 monthly and see how it works. Hoping it helps with this shedding.  My hair is natural btw.


You can get this from overstock? I just had a treatment at the salon. Next time I may do it at home.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jan 26, 2018)

Black Ambrosia said:


> You can get this from overstock? I just had a treatment at the salon. Next time I may do it at home.



Yes.... someone in this thread recommended it.


----------



## icsonia22 (Jan 27, 2018)

I currently have step 2 of olaplex's system in my hair right now and so far idk how i feel about it. I ordered it from eBay so hopefully it's legit.

Here is my story

Last March i decided i wanted to heat train my 4b natural hair because i was fed up with single strand knots and i wanted cooperative ends. I was also 4 months pregnant so i was thinking clearly but anywho...

I used ion's keratin treatment which required 5-7 passes. I thought something in the keratin treatment would make my hair straighter while protecting it from damage. Boy was i wrong. 

I've managed to somewhat contain the damage with aphogee 2 step protein treatment but that eventually wears off so i want something a bit more permanent. 

Here's what the olaplex looked like out of the packaging 
 i compared all of the ingredients on the label to the ingredients i found on the olaplex app. Neither my batch nor the app's list of ingredients listed protein. 
I flat ironed my hair about a week ago and I've been applying olive oil through out the week. I started with this hair. 

I first shampooed my hair using Pantene moisturizing shampoo to get rid of the oil and serums in my hair. This was freshly washed hair before i 
applied any olaplex.  

I applied step one olaplex and let it sit for 90 minutes. This is what my hair looked like after step one. 
  
I currently have step 2 in so I'll come back with a final update. My hope is that it'll strengthen my heat damaged ends and help me keep breakage to a minimum. If a piece of straight hair curls up, that'll just be an added bonus but I'm not expecting any miracles.


----------



## icsonia22 (Jan 28, 2018)

Update: after rinsing step 2 out, i deep conditioned overnight with the tgin honey miracle mask. Here are the final results. 

I don't see much improvement in terms of curl definition but i didnt really expect to. My hair is not breaking but that could be attributed to the aphogee 2 step protein treatment i did a little over a week ago. I think the verdict is still out on olaplex.    
I'm going to keep documenting to check for any changes or overall improvement over time.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 28, 2018)

icsonia22 said:


> Update: after rinsing step 2 out, i deep conditioned overnight with the tgin honey miracle mask. Here are the final results.
> 
> I don't see much improvement in terms of curl definition but i didnt really expect to. My hair is not breaking but that could be attributed to the aphogee 2 step protein treatment i did a little over a week ago. I think the verdict is still out on olaplex. View attachment 422991 View attachment 422993 View attachment 422995 View attachment 422997
> I'm going to keep documenting to check for any changes or overall improvement over time.


Thank you so much for your review!


----------



## Daina (Jan 29, 2018)

icsonia22 said:


> I currently have step 2 of olaplex's system in my hair right now and so far idk how i feel about it. I ordered it from eBay so hopefully it's legit.
> 
> Here is my story
> 
> ...



The only thing I would encourage you to do is have patience! You have a significant severe amount of heat damage from the keratin treatment and it will take TIME. Some of those ends on your hair may have to be trimmed with time. I didn't see improvement in my hair right away, it took a minute before it was obvious which is why I took pictures. Sometimes it will be hard to see the progress especially when we want it overnight. Not sure if you still use heat but if you can stay away from heat for awhile. Start with a month, then 2 months, 3 months etc...Olaplex will help but it's not a cure all or quick fix. More than anything changing my hair practices is what turned my hair around.

Your bottles look like mine both the ones I bought directly from Olaplex and the ones from Amazon. My bottles from Amazon always came in Olaplex boxes and packaging both the inside and outside boxes. HTH!


----------



## icsonia22 (Jan 29, 2018)

Daina said:


> The only thing I would encourage you to do is have patience! You have a significant severe amount of heat damage from the keratin treatment and it will take TIME. Some of those ends on your hair may have to be trimmed with time. I didn't see improvement in my hair right away, it took a minute before it was obvious which is why I took pictures. Sometimes it will be hard to see the progress especially when we want it overnight. Not sure if you still use heat but if you can stay away from heat for awhile. Start with a month, then 2 months, 3 months etc...Olaplex will help but it's not a cure all or quick fix. More than anything changing my hair practices is what turned my hair around.
> 
> Your bottles look like mine both the ones I bought directly from Olaplex and the ones from Amazon. My bottles from Amazon always came in Olaplex boxes and packaging both the inside and outside boxes. HTH!


I'm already back to my Celie plats lol. Thanks for the advice. Im going to take a break from heat and transition out of the damage


----------



## bellatiamarie (Feb 6, 2018)

I forgot to update this thread.... I used step 3 last week and my hair felt great afterwards.  I’ve noticed far less shedding and breakage throughout the week.  So I’m planning to stick with my plan... number 1 and 2 once per month and number 3 weekly... at least until my hair improves and then I’ll step down to bi-weekly, monthly, as needed and so forth.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 9, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> I forgot to update this thread.... I used step 3 last week and my hair felt great afterwards.  I’ve noticed far less shedding and breakage throughout the week.  So I’m planning to stick with my plan... number 1 and 2 once per month and number 3 weekly... at least until my hair improves and then I’ll step down to bi-weekly, monthly, as needed and so forth.



Where did you get your opalex?  I think I'm going to bite the bullet and get some.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Feb 9, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> Where did you get your opalex?  I think I'm going to bite the bullet and get some.



I ordered from overstock.com.  Someone in this thread suggested it.  I don’t have any issues with mine and overstock does confirm on their website that it’s real olaplex.


----------



## Atthatday (Feb 9, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> I forgot to update this thread.... I used step 3 last week and my hair felt great afterwards.  I’ve noticed far less shedding and breakage throughout the week.  So I’m planning to stick with my plan... number 1 and 2 once per month and number 3 weekly... at least until my hair improves and then I’ll step down to bi-weekly, monthly, as needed and so forth.



Great news. Are you aware that #3 is a weaker version of #2? In an effort to save money and avoid duplicating products, I just use #1 and #2. I do use #2 every week for my new routine.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Feb 9, 2018)

Atthatday said:


> Great news. Are you aware that #3 is a weaker version of #2? In an effort to save money and avoid duplicating products, I just use #1 and #2. I do use #2 every week for my new routine.



No, I wasn’t aware.  Hmmm... thanks for sharing.  

How are the products working for you?


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 9, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> I ordered from overstock.com.  Someone in this thread suggested it.  I don’t have any issues with mine and overstock does confirm on their website that it’s real olaplex.


Sephora now sells olaplex #3 FYI


----------



## bellatiamarie (Feb 9, 2018)

naturalyogini said:


> Sephora now sells olaplex #3 FYI



Thanks.... I see someone else mentioned it as well.  I wonder if it’s reasonably priced.


----------



## Atthatday (Feb 10, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> No, I wasn’t aware.  Hmmm... thanks for sharing.
> 
> How are the products working for you?




Unfortunately, I haven’t used them consistently enough to see a difference.


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 10, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> Thanks.... I see someone else mentioned it as well.  I wonder if it’s reasonably priced.


$28


----------



## sgold04 (Feb 25, 2018)

My hair has been colored for about 8 months now with blonde highlights in the front and still no damage. Thanks to Olaplex I believe. The bleached parts are more dry but I haven't experienced any breakage. I do step 3 at home, and steps 1 and 2 in the salon when I get my color touched up.


----------



## nymane (Feb 25, 2018)

sgold04 said:


> My hair has been colored for about 8 months now with blonde highlights in the front and still no damage. Thanks to Olaplex I believe. The bleached parts are more dry but I haven't experienced any breakage. I do step 3 at home, and steps 1 and 2 in the salon when I get my color touched up.



@sgold04 Thanks for your review. How often do you use the No.3? Do you always shampoo the No. 3 out as per the directions?


----------



## sgold04 (Feb 25, 2018)

nymane said:


> @sgold04 Thanks for your review. How often do you use the No.3? Do you always shampoo the No. 3 out as per the directions?


I use it every time I wash, so once a week or every two weeks. It's part of my pre-poo process so I do wash it out as instructed


----------



## Aggie (Apr 16, 2018)

I just bought the Olaplex system (professional size) and will be using this based on @Daina's results with it. I wasn't going to but I need to compare it with Alfaparf Bond Rebuilder system which works like Olaplex. 

The Alfaparf Bond Rebuilder did tremendously slow down my breakage and left my hair feeling a little hard but using NG Rose Clay Moisturizing DC took care of that pretty good. I got the Olaplex for research purposes of course.


----------



## CurlyRy (Apr 17, 2018)

I really want to give this a go.   I need to strengthen my hair some. I'll probably buy some next week and maybe try it out next month


----------



## imaginary (Apr 17, 2018)

I need to re-up on this. But I want to be sure I get the genuine thing.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 17, 2018)

*This is the professional set that I got last night and by the way, it shipped today:*







I have the set in the 17.75 oz size of steps 1 and 2 but an additional step 2 comes with the set in size 67.62 oz. This was a great buy from a professional salon site. I own a beauty salon, by the way. I didn't want to take the chance of ordering a fake product. I can't wait for it to arrive and try it out.


ETA: 
I didn't get any step 3 product. I don't think I really need it having so much of step 2 on hand, which incidentally is just step 3 but stronger.


----------



## Atthatday (Apr 18, 2018)

Unfortunately, I’m selling the remainder of Olaplex #2. I “suspect” Olaplex #2 may be too strong for me. My hair has broken off twice, in the back. 

I’m glad to hear that others are having/had positive results.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Apr 18, 2018)

Aggie said:


> *This is the professional set that I got last night and by the way, it shipped today:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from where? link please.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 18, 2018)

GeorginaSparks said:


> from where? link please.


I have a Spa Therapist/Beautician's license in the Bahamas and got it from www.cosmoprofbeauty.com.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 18, 2018)

Atthatday said:


> Unfortunately, I’m selling the remainder of Olaplex #2. I “suspect” Olaplex #2 may be too strong for me. My hair has broken off twice, in the back.
> 
> I’m glad to hear that others are having/had positive results.



I'm sorry it didn't work for you @Atthatday but I have a couple questions for you. 

Have you moisturized or protein treated your hair based on what it needs? Did you follow instructions exactly as defined by the company and only as needed?

Bare in mind that Olaplex is not a replacement treatment just an enhancement to protect color and chemically altered hair from breaking off due to extreme or over-processing. 

I refer anything to be extreme from a demi-permanent color to full dyeing to bleaching and even to heat damage by the way.


----------



## Daina (Apr 19, 2018)

Aggie said:


> *This is the professional set that I got last night and by the way, it shipped today:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Aggie, nice haul! My BFF owns a salon and she was able to purchase for me from the same site. Keep me posted on how it works for you.


----------



## toinette (Apr 20, 2018)

is it possible to get away with just using step 1 or just using step 2?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 20, 2018)

Daina said:


> @Aggie, nice haul! My BFF owns a salon and she was able to purchase for me from the same site. Keep me posted on how it works for you.


Will do hon. You have got me really motivated with your awesome progress with it. I'll take it easy with it and try not to overdo it. The Alfaparf Bond Rebuilder is pretty good at stopping breakage as well. It just made my hair a little hard until I used some deep moisturizing conditioner for an hour with heat to soften it up. I continued to saturate it with moisture throughout the week and now it feels wonderful again, thank God!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 20, 2018)

toinette said:


> is it possible to get away with just using step 1 or just using step 2?


There is no step 1 without step 2. Step 2 is a critical component with this system, especially if you want to see visible results.  

Step 1 is used DURING your chemical services and it does a good job protecting the hair from massive damage but it does NOT cover all the single sulfur hydrogen bonds during this step. 

This is what step 2 does - because it doesn't have the effects of your chemical services working against it, it fills in, multiplies and further cross link these bonds causing the hair to look healthy and shiny again.


----------



## toinette (Apr 21, 2018)

Aggie said:


> There is no step 1 without step 2. Step 2 is a critical component with this system, especially if you want to see visible results.
> 
> Step 1 is used DURING your chemical services and it does a good job protecting the hair from massive damage but it does NOT cover all the single sulfur hydrogen bonds during this step.
> 
> This is what step 2 does - because it doesn't have the effects of your chemical services working against it, it fills in, multiplies and further cross link these bonds causing the hair to look healthy and shiny again.



i dont do chemical services to my hair though, thats why i asked. everything i read said stuff about mixing step 1 in with color or relaxer or perm. Im natural and occasionally straighten and am dealing with slight heat damage. Im just looking for something to strengthen my hair in general cause my ends are always splitting and i want to strengthen my hair enough to mitigate against possible damage when straighetning. It seems that step 3 is just a weaker version of step 2. im just wondering if step 2 is just a weaker creamier version of step 1.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 21, 2018)

toinette said:


> i dont do chemical services to my hair though, thats why i asked. everything i read said stuff about mixing step 1 in with color or relaxer or perm. Im natural and occasionally straighten and am dealing with slight heat damage. Im just looking for something to strengthen my hair in general cause my ends are always splitting and i want to strengthen my hair enough to mitigate against possible damage when straighetning. It seems that step 3 is just a weaker version of step 2. im just wondering if step 2 is just a weaker creamier version of step 1.


Believe it or not heat damage causes a chemical reaction in the hair strand, thereby altering its structure. You'd still want to use step 1. And no to your last question from what I understand. If you have any doubts, it would be best to see a professional *Olaplex* stylist. I myself is just now starting to use this line. @Daina has been using it and she would be a better candidate to help you with Olaplex questions at the moment. My package is just arriving today and I'm about to pick it up in a couple of hours. I would suggest you use it exactly as the label says to use it.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*This is what I got from the Olaplex site:

Stand Alone Treatment:

This service is designed to be performed at the shampoo bowl*


Mix 1/2oz (15ml) No.1 with 3oz (90ml) of water in a non-spraying applicator bottle. Take client to shampoo bowl and saturate thoroughly. Process for 5 minutes.
*Without* *rinsing,* apply a generous amount of No.2 from roots to ends and comb through thoroughly.
Process for a minimum of 10-20 minutes.
Rinse, shampoo and condition. Follow with moisture and protein where applicable.

*We recommend applying to dry hair to see saturation. If client has product buildup such as oils or silicones, shampoo first and then apply to damp, towel dried hair. If client has mineral buildup, a hard water treatment is recommended first to remove this as it will act as a barrier.

*Please note, if client requires more or less product in regards to first step, measurements may be changed. For short hair, mix 1/4oz (7.5ml) No.1 with 1.5oz (45ml) water. For long hair, mix 1oz (30ml) No.1 with 6oz (180ml) water.

*ETA:*
*You could try using step 2 alone and see if it works for you @toinette. It just might work without step 1. But note that if you use step 1, you will have to use step 2 as well.*

Hope this helps!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have been using Alfaparf Bond Rebuilder which performs like Olaplex, just without the step 1. Their step 1 is just a base to protect the scalp, then step 2 is the Bond Rebuilder that goes on the length of the hair only, and step 3 is a fiber protection that goes on the length of the hair and scalp. It's job is to restore the pH balance of the scalp and hair after a chemical service. I need this after I color my hair.


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 21, 2018)

Is #3 worth it without #1 and #2? 

I can obviously buy #3 with no problem but 1-2 are a little harder to get but I wouldn’t go tracking it down unless I needed the entire line.


----------



## toinette (Apr 21, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Believe it or not heat damage causes a chemical reaction in the hair strand, thereby altering its structure. You'd still want to use step 1. And no to your last question from what I understand. If you have any doubts, it would be best to see a professional *Olaplex* stylist. I myself is just now starting to use this line. @Daina has been using it and she would be a better candidate to help you with Olaplex questions at the moment. My package is just arriving today and I'm about to pick it up in a couple of hours. I would suggest you use it exactly as the label says to use it.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *This is what I got from the Olaplex site:
> 
> ...



Thank you @Aggie

I'll go ahead and buy 1 and 2. I got the treatment done last Friday and just from reading the instructions I don't think she did it correctly.  Id rather just shell out the money and do it myself again in 3 months. I was going to buy step 3 to use in the mean time but I'll just use step 2 diluted


----------



## Aggie (Apr 21, 2018)

toinette said:


> Thank you @Aggie
> 
> I'll go ahead and buy 1 and 2. I got the treatment done last Friday and just from reading the instructions I don't think she did it correctly.  Id rather just shell out the money and do it myself again in 3 months. I was going to buy step 3 to use in the mean time but I'll just use step 2 diluted


You're quite welcome @toinette.

By the way ladies, I finally picked up my Olaplex package this afternoon and I'm excited to try it out maybe in the next week or two. I do want to give myself a henna/indigo treatment as well but not exactly sure what I will do about that just yet though. 

I'll watch how my hair looks over the next few days and decide afterwards. Truthfully, my hair still look and feel wonderful now so I might just leave it alone.


----------



## Daina (Apr 21, 2018)

toinette said:


> i dont do chemical services to my hair though, thats why i asked. everything i read said stuff about mixing step 1 in with color or relaxer or perm. Im natural and occasionally straighten and am dealing with slight heat damage. Im just looking for something to strengthen my hair in general cause my ends are always splitting and i want to strengthen my hair enough to mitigate against possible damage when straighetning. It seems that step 3 is just a weaker version of step 2. im just wondering if step 2 is just a weaker creamier version of step 1.



@toinette, if you have heat damage or just want strengthening I would definitely start with steps 1 and 2. As @Aggie stated it's not just for color treatments. I mix my step 1 with distilled water and apply followed by layering step 2 on top of step 1.


----------



## Daina (Apr 22, 2018)

SuchaLady said:


> Is #3 worth it without #1 and #2?
> 
> I can obviously buy #3 with no problem but 1-2 are a little harder to get but I wouldn’t go tracking it down unless I needed the entire line.



@SuchaLady, step 3 is usually the at home maintenance treatment. You don't use step 3 with step 1 or 2. If your in maintenance mode step 3 alone is fine, if your still in repair mode I would stick with steps 1 and 2.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 22, 2018)

would it be a fair statement to say if no cosmo license, buying on overstock is the best bet for 1 and 2?


----------



## Daina (Apr 22, 2018)

Wenbev said:


> would it be a fair statement to say if no cosmo license, buying on overstock is the best bet for 1 and 2?



I believe quite a few have ordered from Overstock with no issues. Other than the Olaplex site I've gotten mine from Amazon with no issues.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 22, 2018)

Wenbev said:


> would it be a fair statement to say if no cosmo license, buying on overstock is the best bet for 1 and 2?


I've heard that Overstock sells genuine Olaplex products and many here have bought from there with success.


----------



## nymane (Apr 22, 2018)

Daina said:


> I believe quite a few have ordered from Overstock with no issues. Other than the Olaplex site I've gotten mine from Amazon with no issues.



I purchased the 67.62 oz  no. 2 from overstock...it's genuine. It comes in the original packaging too.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 22, 2018)

Daina said:


> I believe quite a few have ordered from Overstock with no issues. Other than the Olaplex site I've gotten mine from Amazon with no issues.





Aggie said:


> I've heard that Overstock sells genuine Olaplex products and many here have bought from there with success.





nymane said:


> I purchased the 67.62 oz  no. 2 from overstock...it's genuine. It comes in the original packaging too.


Thanks ladies!  I looked on overstock and the 17.75 oz no 2 is $42 and the no 1 same size is $180?!  dang.
Any advice on sellers from amazon?


----------



## toinette (Apr 22, 2018)

ok so i just ordered from Overstock. Got the 3 piece kit which comes with one 17.75 fl oz of No1 and two 17.75 fl oz bottles of No 2. I also went ahead and got the 67.62 fl oz bottle of No 2. I had a 15% off coupon so my total came to $265. Plus i ordered through ebates so i made $10 back.


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 22, 2018)

Daina said:


> @SuchaLady, step 3 is usually the at home maintenance treatment. You don't use step 3 with step 1 or 2. If your in maintenance mode step 3 alone is fine, if your still in repair mode I would stick with steps 1 and 2.



I’m gonna order some step 3 on Friday. Did you still use your protein treatments along with it?


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 22, 2018)

I just noticed groupon has the 17.75 intro set plus a no 3.  So 4 bottles for $215


----------



## Aggie (Apr 22, 2018)

toinette said:


> ok so i just ordered from Overstock. Got the 3 piece kit which comes with one 17.75 fl oz of No1 and two 17.75 fl oz bottles of No 2. I also went ahead and got the 67.62 fl oz bottle of No 2. I had a 15% off coupon so my total came to $265. Plus i ordered through ebates so i made $10 back.


Well alright then! You got a great deal there @toinette. All the best with it and watch your hair closely while using it and give your hair what you feel it actually needs when you do use it, ie., moisture or protein treatments, etc. Keep us posted.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 22, 2018)

I decided to order with groupon.  for $215, I get 17.75oz no 1 and 2 no 2s as well as a bonus 3.3oz no 3


----------



## Daina (Apr 22, 2018)

SuchaLady said:


> I’m gonna order some step 3 on Friday. Did you still use your protein treatments along with it?



Yes I did, I used Komaza protein strengthener once a month. On the week I used protein I didn't use the Olaplex.


----------



## toinette (Apr 24, 2018)

y'all, tell me why Overstock sent me TWO 67.62 oz of No 2?!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2018)

toinette said:


> y'all, tell me why Overstock sent me TWO 67.62 oz of No 2?!


Did they send the full kit with No. 1 in there with the No. 2s? Or did they just send No. 2s only @toinette?


----------



## toinette (Apr 24, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Did they send the full kit with No. 1 in there with the No. 2s? Or did they just send No. 2s only @toinette?


@Aggie I got the full kit as well


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2018)

toinette said:


> @Aggie I got the full kit as well


That's great. Happy for you. You're set for a long time.


----------



## oyveh (Apr 29, 2018)

I started using olaplex this past December 2017.  I used it weekly and with relaxer touch ups by February I noticed that my relaxer was not taking and even seemed to be removed.  I then tried to apply a corrective relaxer.  The first time it helped but, my hair wasn't back to normal.  Four weeks later I applied an additional corrective relaxer after a protein treatment.  Still not back to normal.  Currently I feel like nearly all of my relaxer has been removed all over.  I noticed breakage and started steam and moisturize.  My hair is softer now, but still not drying smooth when I wrap set.  My hair is bra strap length.  I'm not sure if some of this is because my hair is too long to wrap set.  I really want my relaxed hair back.  I am concerned that when it starts to get humid I will look like a hot mess.  Anyone else having this experience ?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2018)

oyveh said:


> I started using olaplex this past December 2017.  I used it weekly and with relaxer touch ups by February I noticed that my relaxer was not taking and even seemed to be removed.  I then tried to apply a corrective relaxer.  The first time it helped but, my hair wasn't back to normal.  Four weeks later I applied an additional corrective relaxer after a protein treatment.  Still not back to normal.  Currently I feel like nearly all of my relaxer has been removed all over.  I noticed breakage and started steam and moisturize.  My hair is softer now, but still not drying smooth when I wrap set.  My hair is bra strap length.  I'm not sure if some of this is because my hair is too long to wrap set.  I really want my relaxed hair back.  I am concerned that when it starts to get humid I will look like a hot mess.  Anyone else having this experience ?


Is there a reason why you were using it weekly? Was your hair breaking before you started using it weekly? Wouldn't using it with the relaxer alone be enough? 

My hair was damaged from excessive demi permanent coloring and that was why I bought something to help me during times when I color my hair. I probably wouldn't use it so often. 

I'm transitioning from texlaxed to natural so I have not had this experience. Sorry I couldn't help more but I believe that just slowing down on it's usage would have been enough. Once a month would have sufficed. 

Also did you continue with your regular treatments even while using the Olaplex, ie, protein/moisturizing as needed? You may need to simply stop using it except during your actual relaxer application only.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 30, 2018)

received my order in the mail today.  planning to do the standalone treat tomor, and then add it to the relaxer on the weekend and maybe follow up with another standalone a week later. My colorist has been using it in my color for about a year.  I am excited to try it in the relaxer now.


----------



## Aggie (May 1, 2018)

Wenbev said:


> received my order in the mail today.  planning to do the standalone treat tomor, and then add it to the relaxer on the weekend and maybe follow up with another standalone a week later. My colorist has been using it in my color for about a year.  I am excited to try it in the relaxer now.


Hi @Wenbev.  so happy you got your Olaplex products. Be careful not to overdo it now! Results can work against you if overused and we don't want that okay hon?


----------



## Atthatday (May 1, 2018)

@oyveh: We’re you using #3 weekly? 

Yes, I’m assuming, Olaplex caused my hair to thin and break.

I used Olaplex #2 mostly, used over a total of approx. 2 1/2 years, didn’t use on a consistent basis. Thank goodness I documented my use of Olaplex, but I didn’t document at which point my hair thinned.


----------



## Wenbev (May 1, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Hi @Wenbev.  so happy you got your Olaplex products. Be careful not to overdo it now! Results can work against you if overused and we don't want that okay hon?


lol Yes Ms @Aggie i think I was overly enthused at the time! I did do the standalone treat tonight and will still use in my relaxer as I self relax.


----------



## toinette (May 2, 2018)

im thinking about just using the 2 as a treatment every 2 weeks. I dont know if every week would be overdoing it. Plus you're supposed to shampoo it out and im not trying to shampoo every week. Every two weeks sounds feasible ladies?


----------



## oyveh (May 2, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Is there a reason why you were using it weekly? Was your hair breaking before you started using it weekly? Wouldn't using it with the relaxer alone be enough?
> 
> My hair was damaged from excessive demi permanent coloring and that was why I bought something to help me during times when I color my hair. I probably wouldn't use it so often.
> 
> ...




I didn't think it would hurt my hair.  I thought it would simply insure that it remained healthy and possibly smooth the cuticle.  I did keep up with moisture conditioning and protein.  I stopped using Olaplex all together.


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2018)

oyveh said:


> I didn't think it would hurt my hair.  I thought it would simply insure that it remained healthy and possibly smooth the cuticle.  I did keep up with moisture conditioning and protein.  I stopped using Olaplex all together.


Okay I hear you. Do what best for your hair hon. That is always the right thing to do. Based on the experience of a few with breakage using Olaplex, I will proceed cautiously. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wenbev (May 2, 2018)

@oyveh I'm sorry to hear about the damage.  I have some damage and am hoping with the aid of protein and added moisture along with olaplex, it would help me get through.  i will definitely be careful. From what I've read, olaplex isnt a conditioner, but a bond repair.  It repairs the bonds broken by chemical services, heat damage, etc.  

In the past, I have relaxed my hair with no 3 applied to the hair first with good results, especially in regards to my resistant grey hairs.  they were the smoothest I've ever gotten them.


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2018)

toinette said:


> im thinking about just using the 2 as a treatment every 2 weeks. I dont know if every week would be overdoing it. Plus you're supposed to shampoo it out and im not trying to shampoo every week. Every two weeks sounds feasible ladies?


Yes it does @toinette. You should do fine with this regimen but as always, pay close attention to how your hair is responding to the frequency of using a product. I say this because I had to learn the hard way. I'd recommend doing the first treatment, watch the reaction of your hair during the first and second weeks and if it seems strong enough, then you can proceed to the third week before using it again, especially if you are not washing, deep conditioning or heat styling regularly. Cautiously proceed.


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2018)

Well I'm back to henna and indigo for coloring my hair again so I shouldn't have any issues with breakage from demi-permanent coloring. My hair is not breaking anymore so I think I'm good but I still want to use Olaplex for when I use henna and indigo intermittently.

 I  know for sure it will last me a very long time before I run out of it since I won't be using it very often, maybe just once a month will suffice for my hair. Nevertheless, I will still be slowly trimming off the demi-permanent damage.


----------



## oyveh (May 12, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Is there a reason why you were using it weekly? Was your hair breaking before you started using it weekly? Wouldn't using it with the relaxer alone be enough?
> 
> My hair was damaged from excessive demi permanent coloring and that was why I bought something to help me during times when I color my hair. I probably wouldn't use it so often.
> 
> ...




I used it weekly because I didn't think it would cause harm.  I did continue with moisture treatments and protein.  My hair became very dry after protein treatment and I used steamer with moisturizing conditioners for 3 weeks.  Now the texture is balanced, but I am still experiencing breakage.  I stopped using Olaplex completely.  

I have about 1 inch of new growth, followed by 3 inches of texlax (from the Olaplex) and then 7 to 8 inches of fully relaxed ends.  I believe that the tex lax is causing the breakage.  I am considering doing a full Olaplex, touchup with some Olaplex no 1 pulled through to tex lax area.  I am scared out of my mind.


----------



## Saludable84 (May 12, 2018)

Not sure if it was mentioned, but I saw Step 3 being sold at Sephora.


----------



## oyveh (May 12, 2018)

Thank you.  I should have not tried something new.  I think my lesson is to love and appreciate what I have.  So heartbreaking.  My hair was the longest and healthiest it has ever been in life before this error.  If I'm not careful I could loose about 4 years of growth.  I can't even go to my hairdresser with this error he will chew me out, like I already don't feel devastated.   

How did you perform your relaxer ?  You applied No 3 and layered the relaxer on top.


----------



## Wenbev (May 12, 2018)

oyveh said:


> I used it weekly because I didn't think it would cause harm.  I did continue with moisture treatments and protein.  My hair became very dry after protein treatment and I used steamer with moisturizing conditioners for 3 weeks.  Now the texture is balanced, but I am still experiencing breakage.  I stopped using Olaplex completely.
> 
> I have about 1 inch of new growth, followed by 3 inches of texlax (from the Olaplex) and then 7 to 8 inches of fully relaxed ends.  I believe that the tex lax is causing the breakage.  I am considering doing a full Olaplex, touchup with some Olaplex no 1 pulled through to tex lax area.  I am scared out of my mind.


I wouldnt use the olaplex mixed in your touchup if you are trying to matchup the texture of your ends.  the results will be the same.  unless you want to transition out of fully relaxed hair.


----------



## Wenbev (May 12, 2018)

oyveh said:


> Thank you.  I should have not tried something new.  I think my lesson is to love and appreciate what I have.  So heartbreaking.  My hair was the longest and healthiest it has ever been in life before this error.  If I'm not careful I could loose about 4 years of growth.  I can't even go to my hairdresser with this error he will chew me out, like I already don't feel devastated.
> 
> How did you perform your relaxer ?  You applied No 3 and layered the relaxer on top.


I applied no 3 all over my hair when I relaxed back in Feb and my hair came out so great!  I relaxed again a week ago thinking I'd get even better results by adding no 1 and 2.  I added no 1 to the relaxer using 1/8oz, midstep protein, nuetralized, did the standalone and conditioners.  At first, I thought my hair was good and bc I opted for a flat twist out all week, butt when I washed my hair out last night, my roots look like a texlax.  I will not ever but anything in my relaxer unless I decide I want to be texlaxed.


----------



## oyveh (May 13, 2018)

I faced my fears and performed a corrective relaxer today.  I first performed a full stand alone olaplex treatment.  Then I did a touch up relaxer for the last 7 minutes I pulled the relaxer down through the remaining 4 to 5 inches of reverted relaxed hair.  Everything seems fine.  I did a moisturizer after neutralizing the relaxer and it seems like I have my bone straight relaxed hair back !!!  I didn't have to use the flat iron for the first time in 4 months.  I think everything is going to be ok.


----------



## Wenbev (May 13, 2018)

Yay! @oyveh I' m happy you had great results!  I may copy you and correct the under processed areas too


----------



## Hairties (Jun 5, 2018)

#2 isn't on overstock anymore by itself.


----------



## VimiJn (Jun 29, 2018)

They just released 4 and 5 (shampoo and conditoner).


----------



## Aggie (Jun 29, 2018)

VimiJn said:


> They just released 4 and 5 (shampoo and conditoner).


Hi @VimiJn, do you have a link to it?


----------



## VimiJn (Jun 30, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Hi @VimiJn, do you have a link to it?


https://consumer.olaplex.com/pages/consumer
Here you go @Aggie


----------



## Aggie (Jun 30, 2018)

VimiJn said:


> https://consumer.olaplex.com/pages/consumer
> Here you go @Aggie


Thanks @VimiJn. Those prices though...Yikes!!! Don't know if I'll ever pay that. The shampoo and conditioner each are over $3 an ounce and the #3 is over $9 an ounce. I think I'm good. I'll wait until CosmoProf carry it since their prices are better for me.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 11, 2018)

So I ordered the real No. 3 from Sephora the other day and took a whiff and it smells and applies just like the one I bought on eBay last year. I like the security of knowing that it's real though.

I still think my hair needs the full stand-alone treatment, but since I'm not sure how I'd get my hands on the real thing I'm just gonna carry on with the No.3 for now.


----------



## Alma Petra (Nov 11, 2018)

imaginary said:


> So I ordered the real No. 3 from Sephora the other day and took a whiff and it smells and applies just like the one I bought on eBay last year. I like the security of knowing that it's real though.
> 
> I still think my hair needs the full stand-alone treatment, but since I'm not sure how I'd get my hands on the real thing I'm just gonna carry on with the No.3 for now.


My hair likes no. 3 more than no. 2 even though no. 2 is the more concentrated version. No. 3 softens my hair a lot. But I don't know if it's a very temporary effect or a relatively lasting one.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 11, 2018)

imaginary said:


> So I ordered the real No. 3 from Sephora the other day and took a whiff and it smells and applies just like the one I bought on eBay last year. I like the security of knowing that it's real though.
> 
> I still think my hair needs the full stand-alone treatment, but since I'm not sure how I'd get my hands on the real thing I'm just gonna carry on with the No.3 for now.


I was able to buy 1 and 2 on groupon.  I've read others have found on overstock.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 12, 2018)

Wenbev said:


> I was able to buy 1 and 2 on groupon.  I've read others have found on overstock.



Yeah but my thing is, how are you sure they're the real thing? I've never used the real one, so I wouldn't know how to identify the fakes. I know the smell, texture and feel of my hair with No.3 so I'd be more likely to risk buying that from those places, but No 1 & 2 I'm more reluctant.


----------



## Alma Petra (Nov 12, 2018)

I used no. 3 again last night on the front of my hair and I think it's given my curls more difinition.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 13, 2018)

imaginary said:


> Yeah but my thing is, how are you sure they're the real thing? I've never used the real one, so I wouldn't know how to identify the fakes. I know the smell, texture and feel of my hair with No.3 so I'd be more likely to risk buying that from those places, but No 1 & 2 I'm more reluctant.


its authentic.  i took them over to my stylist.  and they smell the same


----------



## demlew (Nov 13, 2018)

I bought #3-5 through the Sephora sale at 20% this weekend. It costs $11 more total than using a CosmoProf account, but it was worth it because I got it on the ground to satisfy my need for instant gratification lol

I relax my hair, but I wouldn't say it's 'damaged' per se. I liked #3, loved #4, undecided about #5. I will say that I'll need to follow this with a moisturizing DC. I intentionally didn't do one to see how my hair would react and I had a few more shed hairs today than I normally experience post-wash.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 30, 2018)

Bumping for new users...


----------



## cheerrette (Feb 20, 2019)

I read somewhere that after you use this product your hair becomes kind of dependent on it. Like after you stop using it for a while the hair becomes dry and brittle or breaking again. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## imaginary (Feb 20, 2019)

cheerrette said:


> I read somewhere that after you use this product your hair becomes kind of dependent on it. Like after you stop using it for a while the hair becomes dry and brittle or breaking again. Has anyone experienced this?



Never had that experience, but then again I do regular protein treatments and am trying to nurse my hair back to health. 

You sure their hair just wasn't beyond help in the first place? Olaplex can only create some bonds, it's can't guarantee that those bonds never break again. And if your hair is damaged and you keep damaging it....


----------



## cheerrette (Feb 20, 2019)

imaginary said:


> Never had that experience, but then again I do regular protein treatments and am trying to nurse my hair back to health.
> 
> You sure their hair just wasn't beyond help in the first place? Olaplex can only create some bonds, it's can't guarantee that those bonds never break again. And if your hair is damaged and you keep damaging it....



Thanks for responding. I am not sure. I was just reading reviews and someone mentioned it. I have only read about people who are currently using it to repair or maintain while they get chemical treatments. I was looking to see experience after using it.  Someone who used it to bring their hair back now no longer needs it.


----------



## Daina (Feb 20, 2019)

cheerrette said:


> Thanks for responding. I am not sure. I was just reading reviews and someone mentioned it. I have only read about people who are currently using it to repair or maintain while they get chemical treatments. I was looking to see experience after using it.  Someone who used it to bring their hair back now no longer needs it.



Olaplex was a game changer when I was transitioning heat damage 3 years ago. I have several posts with pics that show the change and growth in my hair. I haven't used it consistently in over 2 years and I have not experienced any of the issues you described. My hair when damaged was BSB now I'm grazing HL. Hope that helps!


----------



## cheerrette (Feb 20, 2019)

Daina said:


> Olaplex was a game changer when I was transitioning heat damage 3 years ago. I have several posts with pics that show the change and growth in my hair. I haven't used it consistently in over 2 years and I have not experienced any of the issues you described. My hair when damaged was BSB now I'm grazing HL. Hope that helps!



Thank you!  I think I read a few of your posts in my search... going back to find how you used it...


----------



## Daina (Feb 20, 2019)

cheerrette said:


> Thank you!  I think I read a few of your posts in my search... going back to find how you used it...



 You're welcome and good luck, please feel free to ask me any questions as I will forever sing its praises!


----------



## cheerrette (Feb 20, 2019)

I just ordered the kit from Amazon. I made sure that it was sold directly by Amazon. I hope to get it Friday so that I can do the treatment with the sebastian clear cellophane that I also ordered. I read on the Olaplex site that it can be used with a gloss. I will be doing 1&2 and dc with Silicon Mix Pearl Protein.  My hair is extremely porous. It is naturally porous and I have color and now it’s damaged.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2019)

cheerrette said:


> I just ordered the kit from Amazon. I made sure that it was sold directly by Amazon. I hope to get it Friday so that I can do the treatment with the sebastian clear cellophane that I also ordered. I read on the Olaplex site that it can be used with a gloss. I will be doing 1&2 and dc with Silicon Mix Pearl Protein.  My hair is extremely porous. It is naturally porous and I have color and now it’s damaged.


Is your hair relaxed @cheerrette? I learned from a Dominican hair stylist that Silicon Mix was made for and should only be used on relaxed hair and that it would break natural hair. 

I wanted to purchase it from her store and she told me not to use it on my natural hair. Who knew? Sometimes we just don't know everything about every product and I am so happy she deterred me from buying them since my hair is natural. Additionally my hair is fine and definitely could not handle this treatment.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2019)

Daina said:


> You're welcome and good luck, please feel free to ask me any questions as I will forever sing its praises!


Me too. I just love this stuff so much. It has been very good to my color treated (henna) hair. I have not been well the last 2 weeks but as soon as I feel 100% better, I will be using it.


----------



## nymane (Feb 20, 2019)

Side note: I'm looking forward to trying Olaplex No. 6 Bond Smoother when it's released next month


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2019)

nymane said:


> Side note: I'm looking forward to trying Olaplex No. 6 Bond Smoother when it's released next month


Hmm, this is new. I will wait to hear some results before I jump on this one though. Whenever I hear Smoothing of any kind, I think Brazilian blowout or relaxer so we shall see how this one works. 

Do you know what it is and how it works yet @nymane?


----------



## MACGlossChick (Feb 21, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Hmm, this is new. I will wait to hear some results before I jump on this one though. Whenever I hear Smoothing of any kind, I think Brazilian blowout or relaxer so we shall see how this one works.
> 
> Do you know what it is and how it works yet @nymane?


It's a leave in. Google suggested an article about it to me the other day and I meant to post about it.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 21, 2019)

MACGlossChick said:


> It's a leave in. Google suggested an article about it to me the other day and I meant to post about it.


Okay gotcha. Thanks bunches .


----------



## prettyinpurple (Feb 21, 2019)

MACGlossChick said:


> It's a leave in. Google suggested an article about it to me the other day and I meant to post about it.


Shoot now I want it!
https://www.allure.com/story/olaplex-no-6-bond-smoother-leave-in-hair-treatment

I have no. 3 (hair perfector) and no. 5 (conditioner). I will get no. 4 (shampoo) once I use up my current shampoo.

I want to stick to this line for wash day.  I only need to add deep conditioners from other brands.


----------



## cheerrette (Feb 21, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Is your hair relaxed @cheerrette? I learned from a Dominican hair stylist that Silicon Mix was made for and should only be used on relaxed hair and that it would break natural hair.
> 
> I wanted to purchase it from her store and she told me not to use it on my natural hair. Who knew? Sometimes we just don't know everything about every product and I am so happy she deterred me from buying them since my hair is natural. Additionally my hair is fine and definitely could not handle this treatment.



Interesting... Did she say why?  My hair is not relaxed but it is processed.  I went honey blonde... hence my need for Olaplex.  I did use SM last when I was relaxed.  It was awesome.  

How do you use Olaplex, like what steps, how often.  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Feb 21, 2019)

I took a gamble on Olaplex to see how it affected my hennindigoed natural hair. It significantly strengthened it. My hair was so weak and lacked elasticity. It feels so strong now! I will use this on a consistent basis


----------



## nymane (Feb 21, 2019)

MACGlossChick said:


> It's a leave in. Google suggested an article about it to me the other day and I meant to post about it.



Yep...Olaplex claims it's a reparative styling cream that eliminates frizz, hydrates, and protects


----------



## beloved1bx (Mar 14, 2019)

Has anyone tried the new #6 leave-in?
It's available now: https://olaplex.com/products/no-6-bond-smoother


----------



## Aggie (Mar 14, 2019)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> I took a gamble on Olaplex to see how it affected my hennindigoed natural hair. It significantly strengthened it. My hair was so weak and lacked elasticity. It feels so strong now! I will use this on a consistent basis


I totally agree with you about Olaplex strengthening the hair. It's a total HIT for my hair for sure .


----------



## Aggie (Mar 14, 2019)

cheerrette said:


> Interesting... Did she say why?  My hair is not relaxed but it is processed.  I went honey blonde... hence my need for Olaplex.  I did use SM last when I was relaxed.  It was awesome.
> 
> How do you use Olaplex, like what steps, how often.  Hope you feel better soon!


I believe it's processed, it's okay. She said that silicon mix tend to sit on the hair and coats it a bit and can end up in breakage eventually.

Natural hair does not need the silicon as relaxed hair does. She prefers to play it safe and *not use it on natural hair based on her experience and her knowledge* on the Silicon Mix treatment.

By the way, thanks for the well wishes. I do feel a ton better now.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2019)

Okay I am so happy to report that I no longer have to purchase Olaplex online anymore. I can finally get it from a local distributor right here in the Bahamas since I own a salon. Plus it's cheaper here at home even after adding taxes, freight, and duties. Hallelujah! Thank God! 

We don't have the professional size Shampoo and Conditioner yet but hey, I don't care. As long as I can find it here, I am good!


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 29, 2019)

Bought no 6, used 2x don’t like it this far. Leaves a ashy cast to my hair. First time used a quarter sized amount and the second time used a nickel size as the directions say to use a small amount. Well, how small is small. Will try again next wash to see if a dime size will do it. 
Also, I did a stand-alone treatment after I washed it my prepoo;  5min w no 1 and 10 min with no 2 on top of 1.


----------



## beloved1bx (Apr 29, 2019)

Wenbev said:


> Bought no 6, used 2x don’t like it this far. Leaves a ashy cast to my hair. First time used a quarter sized amount and the second time used a nickel size as the directions say to use a small amount. Well, how small is small. Will try again next wash to see if a dime size will do it.
> Also, I did a stand-alone treatment after I washed it my prepoo;  5min w no 1 and 10 min with no 2 on top of 1.


Oh that's too bad. I bought #6 from Sephora and used it on damp freshly washed hair and then blowdried. I don't think I had issues with a white cast. But that was a couple of weeks ago. I need to try it again.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Apr 29, 2019)

Sephora has mini sizes of the shampoo and conditioner now and they are decent sizes.
$14
SIZE: 3.3 oz/ 100 mL


----------



## gemruby41 (Apr 29, 2019)

Wenbev said:


> Bought no 6, used 2x don’t like it this far. Leaves a ashy cast to my hair. First time used a quarter sized amount and the second time used a nickel size as the directions say to use a small amount. Well, how small is small. Will try again next wash to see if a dime size will do it.
> Also, I did a stand-alone treatment after I washed it my prepoo;  5min w no 1 and 10 min with no 2 on top of 1.


I returned my No 6.  It made my hair smooth, but when I would wash my hair again it felt really coated.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 30, 2019)

prettyinpurple said:


> Sephora has mini sizes of the shampoo and conditioner now and they are decent sizes.
> $14
> SIZE: 3.3 oz/ 100 mL


Wait for the Sephora Insider coupon. I think rouge has their coupon now and the VIBs and lower get the coupons a week later ish. 



gemruby41 said:


> I returned my No 6.  It made my hair smooth, but when I would wash my hair again it felt really coated.



I don’t mind the coated feeling as much as that lack of shine. It really bothers me. I’ll give it one more try and then I’ll return it if I net the same results.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Apr 30, 2019)

Wenbev said:


> Wait for the Sephora Insider coupon. I think rouge has their coupon now and the VIBs and lower get the coupons a week later ish.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t mind the coated feeling as much as that lack of shine. It really bothers me. I’ll give it one more try and then I’ll return it if I net the same results.


Oh yeah the mini shampoo is on my list for the sale.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 16, 2019)

*I've decided that I will be washing my hair tomorrow. 

My regimen:*

-Prepooing with Coconut oil and AVG
-Nairobi Detox Shampoo
*-Olaplex #1 for 5 mins followed immediately by #2 on top of #1 for 30 minutes
-Olaplex Shampoo and Olaplex #5 Conditioner for easy detangling in the shower*
-Protein DC - Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor
-Moisture DC with Nairobi Humecta-Sil DC
-Leave-in with SSI Green Tea and Coconut leave-in
-M/S with QB BRBC and BM Grease.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 16, 2019)

Aggie said:


> *I've decided that I will be washing my hair tomorrow.
> 
> My regimen:*
> 
> ...




Changed a couple of things today - for my leave-in I used SSI's Papaya Hair Moisturizer and for my moisturizer, I used Dudley's PCA Moisture  Retainer with no sealant. I have a hair trim/cut scheduled on Wednesday and don't want my hair feeling heavy beforehand.

I have to say the entire regimen was successful and left my hair feeling super awesome, strong, soft and silky all at the same time.


----------



## cinnespice (Jun 17, 2019)

I  use #3 after prepoo but before my shampoo and I like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## prettyinpurple (Jun 18, 2019)

cinnespice said:


> I  use #3 after prepoo but before my shampoo and I like it.


I use it in a similar way.  I clarify with the Kinky Curly shampoo, use #3, then use a regular shampoo.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jun 19, 2019)

prettyinpurple said:


> I use it in a similar way.  I clarify with the Kinky Curly shampoo, use #3, then use a regular shampoo.



KC shampoo is clarifying?  I had no idea.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Jun 19, 2019)

bellatiamarie said:


> KC shampoo is clarifying?  I had no idea.


Yep, and it doesn't leave my hair dry either.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 28, 2019)

I'll be Olaplexing my hair for my next henna treatment maybe next weekend.


----------



## geminilive (Jul 19, 2019)

The oil is coming! My husband hates the smell of #6 so I'll be exchanging that for this vs mixing #2 and my oil mix
https://www.allure.com/story/olaple...pJobID=1681367569&spReportId=MTY4MTM2NzU2OQS2


----------



## metro_qt (Jul 19, 2019)

Ok, I now have to be all up in this thread since I've processed my hair again, and now have a full head of caramel colour with blonde highlights. 

She did an olaplex treament while dying my hair, and now I want to strengthen/repair during wash days...


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2019)

geminilive said:


> The oil is coming! My husband hates the smell of #6 so I'll be exchanging that for this vs mixing #2 and my oil mix
> https://www.allure.com/story/olaplex-no-7-bonding-oil?mbid=nl_071919_daily_beautyblast&CNDID=36576730&utm_source=nl&utm_medium=email&utm_brand=allure&utm_mailing=all_beauty_news_newdb_ACTIVE_20190719 (1) remainder&bxid=MTMzMTM0ODc2OTIxS0&hasha=5227482d07ed2a7372bb938edc67c01e&hashb=99ffab49de7099dc1c5cd5e682ba7147e7babc06&spMailingID=15988924&spUserID=MTMzMTM0ODc2OTIxS0&spJobID=1681367569&spReportId=MTY4MTM2NzU2OQS2


 Hmmm! Interesting. I will be looking out for this one either here at home or on Cosmoprofbeauty.com.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Aug 7, 2019)

My mom bought the No.3 for me as a gift. Completely surprised me since I don’t recall ever doing a No.3 treatment. Let alone the entire 1-3 steps. 

My Costco that I work at was selling them, and those bad boys flew right off the shelf in a matter of 2-3 days. I wasn’t gonna buy it because I felt like it has always overhyped. As I have always felt about it. 

I like it. It’s a lot slippery than what I imagined, and it left my feeling like how a collagen treatment would. What I like the most is how it doesn’t irritate my scalp in any way, unlike almost any other product I use. My ends really like it. I even went so far as to use the No.3 as a leave in, even though you’re not supposed to, but my ends didn’t harden whatsoever. I just sealed them with Shea Butter.

I’m more or less concerned and interested in reading up on the active component that’s now been patented. Bis-aminopropyl diglycol dimaleate is a very interesting compound to say the least. The chemical structure of it vaguely reminds me of a more simpler version of type 2 collagen chemical structure. 

I wouldn’t call Olaplex a protein treatment in my opinion though. The way it’s structured and behaves on my hair personally, it feels like an elasticizer moreso. But that’s just my observations.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 9, 2019)

Olaplex is neither a protein nor a moisturizing treatment. It is a Bond Rebuilder. In fact, the company encourages you to use either one after rinsing out Olaplex based on your hair's needs. Just thought I'd put that out there.


----------



## King of Sorrow (Aug 30, 2019)

Why the heck does No.6 smell like cigarettes? It's like I've just come back from a night out and need to wash my hair. Ugh!


----------



## Kanky (Sep 30, 2019)

Olaplex holiday gift set at Sephora

https://m.sephora.com/product/holiday-hair-fix-set-P450085?icid2=products grid:p450085


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 5, 2019)

Where is everyone buying no 1 and no 2 these days? Groupon stopped selling and overstock doesn’t sell the 1 or  2 separately.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 5, 2019)

Wenbev said:


> Where is everyone buying no 1 and no 2 these days? Groupon stopped selling and overstock doesn’t sell the 1 or  2 separately.


https://www.cosmoprofbeauty.com/


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 6, 2019)

Aggie said:


> https://www.cosmoprofbeauty.com/


@Aggie even if I don’t have a cosmetology license?

edited

I have to have a license or cosmet school ID  and I’m running out of no 1 dangit


----------



## Aggie (Oct 6, 2019)

Wenbev said:


> @Aggie even if I don’t have a cosmetology license?
> 
> edited
> 
> I have to have a* license or cosmet school ID*  and I’m running out of no 1 dangit


Yes that's right. My apologies hon.

Have you tried ebay as yet?


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 6, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Yes that's right. My apologies hon.
> 
> Have you tried ebay as yet?


  I don’t do eBay or amazon for popular or difficult to get products as the probability of counterfeit is very high.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 6, 2019)

Wenbev said:


> I don’t do eBay or amazon for popular or difficult to get products as the probability of counterfeit is very high.


Sad but so true unfortunately, smh!


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 6, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Sad but so true unfortunately, smh!


I may have to stalk some cosmo students Lolol!


----------



## metro_qt (Nov 1, 2019)

oyveh said:


> I didn't think it would hurt my hair.  I thought it would simply insure that it remained healthy and possibly smooth the cuticle.  I did keep up with moisture conditioning and protein.  I stopped using Olaplex all together.


I think I'm suffering from Olaplex damage right now.

I bought a bottle of no. 3 in September, and used it with great results.
I didn't deep condition long enough afterwards, but my hair was great for weeks.

3 weeks ago or so, I did another treatment because my hair was getting dry, and the weather here is changing. 

This Olaplex treatment did not agree with my hair at all. It was soooooo dry and straw like after the treatment that I ended up deep conditioning over night for a few days.

My hair kind of bounced back...but I noticed breakage, which I never had before, and I was losing more hair than normal in my detangling sessions...which weren't as easy as usual, because my hair just felt less moisturized, no matter what I put it it.

Fast forward to last weekend, I decided to try an Olaplex treatment again, because now my hair is super dry and brittle feeling.

Mind you, I haven't changed any other part of my routine at all, and it's been the same since early January. 

Again, I've had to leave my deep conditioner in for a super deep treatment, because my hair is brittle and feels like straw. 

This will be my last Olaplex treatment for a while... it's the only thing that I've changed in my regimen.


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 1, 2019)

metro_qt said:


> I think I'm suffering from Olaplex damage right now.
> 
> I bought a bottle of no. 3 in September, and used it with great results.
> I didn't deep condition long enough afterwards, but my hair was great for weeks.
> ...



have you clarified any time recently? Maybe you have build-up that is preventing your hair from absorbing moisture.


----------



## metro_qt (Nov 1, 2019)

GettingKinky said:


> have you clarified any time recently? Maybe you have build-up that is preventing your hair from absorbing moisture.


Yuuuuup! I clarify every second time I wash. 

Because I use so much gel, I'm not afraid of shampoo. I use a good sulfate free shampoo made for coloured hair


----------



## Aggie (Nov 15, 2019)

metro_qt said:


> Yuuuuup! I clarify every second time I wash.
> 
> Because I use so much gel, I'm not afraid of shampoo. I use a good sulfate free shampoo made for coloured hair


Hi hon, so sorry to hear that the Olaplex is doing your hair like this. Have you tried Olaplex step #4 (shampoo)? It is used to rinse out the treatment but is left on the hair for about 2 minutes before rinsing out. Then you deep condition with whichever DC your hair is in need of. 

The Olaplex shampoo has been a really big game changer in my Olaplex Regimen. You have to shampoo the hair after rinsing out the treatment, hence the shampoo being Step 4. I have all the steps except 3, 6 and 7 in my stash now. I did at one point have step 3 but I ran out. I never replaced it because step 2 is a stronger version of it. 

My Olaplex wash days are long because of the steps but worth it. I use Olaplex once every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 16, 2019)

metro_qt said:


> I think I'm suffering from Olaplex damage right now.
> 
> I bought a bottle of no. 3 in September, and used it with great results.
> I didn't deep condition long enough afterwards, but my hair was great for weeks.
> ...



Every time I get ready to dip my toe into the Olaplex waters, it’s comments like these that stop me in my tracks. I am over having setbacks!

However, the bolded sounds like this might have been user error. My understanding of Olaplex is that it’s not a moisturizing treatment, so to use it because your hair was feeling dry and the weather was changing, doesn’t sound appropriate. I think that was the time to increase your moisturizing DCs, not go for a strengthening treatment. Doing that just continued to exasperate the dryness you were already experiencing.


----------



## metro_qt (Nov 16, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> Every time I get ready to dip my toe into the Olaplex waters, it’s comments like these that stop me in my tracks. I am over having setbacks!
> 
> However, the bolded sounds like this might have been user error. My understanding of Olaplex is that it’s not a moisturizing treatment, so to use it because your hair was feeling dry and the weather was changing, doesn’t sound appropriate. I think that was the time to increase your moisturizing DCs, not go for a strengthening treatment. Doing that just continued to exasperate the dryness you were already experiencing.


I got my hair in check.... check my latest/last wash n go post.

I always do a deep condition over night after an Olaplex treatment,
I haven't done a strengthening treatment yet. My apologies if I said that or seemed like I said that in a previous post, I'm too lazy/busy to do a protein (aphogee) treatment.

The weather here in Toronto did a 180 in the last 3 weeks, and that alone has had my hair acting up, so yes, I did have to do an additional deep condition after my last olaplex treatment.... (i ended up leaving the deep conditioner in my hair for 5 days while I was working on a tv show...with a wig)
That did my hair a world of good.
My hair isn't breaking anymore, and is resilient again... I'm just side eyeing the olaplex treatment, because right now, I think I'll use it during the warmer months when I have a good handle on my hair and moisture situation.


On another note, I bought and used the cream of nature Plex treatment, and actually liked it alot...right now, I'm giving it a tentative 2 thumbs up...but let me use it a few more times before I really recommend it.

In summary. Do what's best for Your hair. I followed the Olaplex directions, watched youtubers, and had a good experience and a bad experience with it. I'm going to put it aside for now until spring, and forge on with a different Plex.


----------



## metro_qt (Nov 16, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Hi hon, so sorry to hear that the Olaplex is doing your hair like this. Have you tried Olaplex step #4 (shampoo)? It is used to rinse out the treatment but is left on the hair for about 2 minutes before rinsing out. Then you deep condition with whichever DC your hair is in need of.
> 
> The Olaplex shampoo has been a really big game changer in my Olaplex Regimen. You have to shampoo the hair after rinsing out the treatment, hence the shampoo being Step 4. I have all the steps except 3, 6 and 7 in my stash now. I did at one point have step 3 but I ran out. I never replaced it because step 2 is a stronger version of it.
> 
> My Olaplex wash days are long because of the steps but worth it. I use Olaplex once every 3-4 weeks.


Thanks @Aggie I'll look into getting the Olaplex shampoo, I definitely want to hear more about it.

I think that might be the key, having a shampoo of the same system washing out the treatment...
This might make the treatment less harsh for me.
Thanks!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 16, 2019)

metro_qt said:


> Thanks @Aggie I'll look into getting the Olaplex shampoo, I definitely want to hear more about it.
> 
> I think that might be the key, having a shampoo of the same system washing out the treatment...
> This might make the treatment less harsh for me.
> Thanks!


You're quite welcome @metro_qt. I understand you have to do what's best for your hair but if you decide to get back on Olaplex later, try the shampoo step 4 and see if that works for you. Thanks for sharing your experience with it. 

I will definitely post if it's no longer working for me. But for now, personally I only use the Olaplex treatment when I need it or every 3-4 weeks for 20-30 minutes at a time - no longer than that.


----------



## gemruby41 (Nov 18, 2019)

I have come to the conclusion that Olaplex does not agree with my hair. I have used steps 1-7 numerous times in different ways, but it makes my hair super dry. I deep condition after with heat, no heat, and overnight but nothing helps. Even the no 7 oil leaves my hair brittle. Olaplex just feels like protein in my hair even though it is not a protein treatment. When I use the shampoo after the no 3, my hair is just a tangled mess. The conditioner makes it worse. Yes, I have clarified prior to using them. I know that Olaplex is like a miracle worker for some, but some products just will not work for everyone. My hair is better without Olaplex.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 18, 2019)

gemruby41 said:


> I have come to the conclusion that Olaplex does not agree with my hair. I have used steps 1-7 numerous times in different ways, but it makes my hair super dry. I deep condition after with heat, no heat, and overnight but nothing helps. Even the no 7 oil leaves my hair brittle. Olaplex just feels like protein in my hair even though it is not a protein treatment. When I use the shampoo after the no 3, my hair is just a tangled mess. The conditioner makes it worse. Yes, I have clarified prior to using them. I know that Olaplex is like a miracle worker for some, but some products just will not work for everyone. My hair is better without Olaplex.



But is your hair damaged? Because olaplex is supposed to be reparative, if you don't have any breakage issues you probably shouldn't be using it in the first place.


----------



## gemruby41 (Nov 18, 2019)

imaginary said:


> But is your hair damaged? Because olaplex is supposed to be reparative, if you don't have any breakage issues you probably shouldn't be using it in the first place.


My hair is relaxed, and I do get breakage. When I do protein treatments, my hair is not as dry as when I use the Olaplex.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 18, 2019)

gemruby41 said:


> My hair is relaxed, and I do get breakage. When I do protein treatments, my hair is not as dry as when I use the Olaplex.



Relaxed doesn't automatically mean that your hair is damaged enough to need this. It's a chemical process, thinking about it like a protein treatment is where a lot of people trip up imho. Protein treatments are going to not only give strength but smooth and condition the strands. This is a chemical that is only seeking to cap the exposed ends of breakage. I'm just saying to maybe shift the perspective of what it can and will do, you know?


----------



## gemruby41 (Nov 19, 2019)

imaginary said:


> Relaxed doesn't automatically mean that your hair is damaged enough to need this. It's a chemical process, thinking about it like a protein treatment is where a lot of people trip up imho. Protein treatments are going to not only give strength but smooth and condition the strands. This is a chemical that is only seeking to cap the exposed ends of breakage. I'm just saying to maybe shift the perspective of what it can and will do, you know?


I have never thought about it as a protein treatment, because I know it’s not. If it makes my hair feel worse, then that is what it does. I notice that as soon as someone says Olaplex doesn’t work, people assume it’s user error or that the person doesn’t understand how the product works. People have to realize that not all products will work on everyone’s hair.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 19, 2019)

gemruby41 said:


> I have never thought about it as a protein treatment, because I know it’s not. If it makes my hair feel worse, then that is what it does. I notice that as soon as someone says Olaplex doesn’t work, people assume it’s user error or that the person doesn’t understand how the product works. People have to realize that not all products will work on everyone’s hair.



But I'm not saying anything different from that? I'm simply pointing out WHY it might make your hair feel worse and why it wouldnt work for the benefit of others. I'm not sure if I came across as attacking, but usually when I hear people say it makes their hair feel worse, there's like no further exploration into it like we tend to do with other products on this board.

Apologies, I figured this was a forum for open discussion about hair products and how they tick.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 24, 2019)

I colored my hair today with henna and I did use my Olaplex steps 1,2 and 4 today. Olaplex results seem to be accumulative for my hair. 

I noticed a tiny amount of breakage after the first 1 or 2 times of using it but now that I'm past that, my hair is behaving much much better. I'll keep Olaplex in my haircare rotation for coloring for a while yet .


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 24, 2019)

imaginary said:


> Relaxed doesn't automatically mean that your hair is damaged enough to need this. It's a chemical process, thinking about it like a protein treatment is where a lot of people trip up imho. Protein treatments are going to not only give strength but smooth and condition the strands. This is a chemical that is only seeking to cap the exposed ends of breakage. I'm just saying to maybe shift the perspective of what it can and will do, you know?



But Olaplex is a bond rebuilder. If the previous poster is relaxed, then she most certainly has bonds in need of rebuilding. Theoretically, the product should work for her.

The most common usage for Olaplex is to apply it during chemical processes to repair the bonds as they break during the service. But that doesn’t mean that the hair is extremely damaged. One of the claims directly from Olaplex’s website is that the treatment will protect as well as repair. They tout it as a preventative treatment as well as reparative. They also claim that it will “turn dry, brittle hair into soft, shiny, and more resilient hair”.

And what do you mean by “cap the exposed ends of breakage”?


----------



## imaginary (Nov 28, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> But Olaplex is a bond rebuilder. If the previous poster is relaxed, then she most certainly has bonds in need of rebuilding. Theoretically, the product should work for her.
> 
> The most common usage for Olaplex is to apply it during chemical processes to repair the bonds as they break during the service. But that doesn’t mean that the hair is extremely damaged. One of the claims directly from Olaplex’s website is that the treatment will protect as well as repair. They tout it as a preventative treatment as well as reparative. They also claim that it will “turn dry, brittle hair into soft, shiny, and more resilient hair”.
> 
> And what do you mean by “cap the exposed ends of breakage”?



See now I kinda don't think a lot of people with relaxed hair have breakage automatically? Like I know people with really strong bone straight relaxed hair, so I assume that either their cuticles are stronger than expected or something else we haven't considered. So even though some bonds are broken it's nothing detrimental to the hair if you get what I mean. They do tout the treatment as protective, but I always thought that was fancy marketing speak because if they're capping the ends in a permanent process, then technically those ends are protected in future and wont be washed off. In every olaplex video from professionals or releases from the company they keep harping over and over that it's not a protein treatment and thus won't behave like a protein treatment, so I don't expect it to work on any part of the hair that isn't a broken di-sulphide bond. Also they can very well claim that and have it apply to dry hair as a result of that specific type of breakage, but what if your hair is dry because of build-up or static or just lack of moisture?

I'm not here to tout olaplex as some magical hairsaver, but I wish in these new experimental products we'd be more specific about what works and what doesn't work and contextualizing it. So going back to protein treatments, not all proteins work the same on everyone's hair because they're targeting different things. I LOVE wheat and collagen and am meh about silk, but I have highly porous hair that needs the strength. The reverse is typical (from my very general readings) of people who tend to have low porosity hair because the protein makes their hair feel stiff and hard.

So basically what I wanna know is, if olaplex doesn't work for you maybe think about why? Like it'd be helpful to everyone in the long run. Do you think your hair may not be damaged in the specific way they're treating? If protein treatments work better then maybe what you need is more on the conditioning end? Or even from the white women I've read using olaplex and it didn't work for them and they were able to identify that it caused static or their hair was just way too damaged for it to do much....

I'm an analyst by trade so when I come on the board, I'm here to  ask questions and try to get more info. I can't prove whether this works or not for you and I'm not interested in that mainly. I really really wanna know WHY this worked or didn't so I can take that info for general knowledge to be applied later.


----------



## metro_qt (Nov 28, 2019)

imaginary said:


> See now I kinda don't think a lot of people with relaxed hair have breakage automatically? Like I know people with really strong bone straight relaxed hair, so I assume that either their cuticles are stronger than expected or something else we haven't considered. So even though some bonds are broken it's nothing detrimental to the hair if you get what I mean. They do tout the treatment as protective, but I always thought that was fancy marketing speak because if they're capping the ends in a permanent process, then technically those ends are protected in future and wont be washed off. In every olaplex video from professionals or releases from the company they keep harping over and over that it's not a protein treatment and thus won't behave like a protein treatment, so I don't expect it to work on any part of the hair that isn't a broken di-sulphide bond. Also they can very well claim that and have it apply to dry hair as a result of that specific type of breakage, but what if your hair is dry because of build-up or static or just lack of moisture?
> 
> I'm not here to tout olaplex as some magical hairsaver, but I wish in these new experimental products we'd be more specific about what works and what doesn't work and contextualizing it. So going back to protein treatments, not all proteins work the same on everyone's hair because they're targeting different things. I LOVE wheat and collagen and am meh about silk, but I have highly porous hair that needs the strength. The reverse is typical (from my very general readings) of people who tend to have low porosity hair because the protein makes their hair feel stiff and hard.
> 
> ...


Nicely written. I'm going to assess my trials.

I also have a sneaky suspicion that my Olaplex could be fake. ( I ordered it on Amazon...I order everything on Amazon... damn you Prime!)
And I've gotten much better, healthier results using a cheaper plex system...

I'll be back with results, answers and thoughts.


----------



## waff (Jan 19, 2020)

this thread is filled with great information, great job ladies! I ordered #6 and #7 from Sephora, and I am planning to get #3 soon. I am very intrigued.


----------



## waff (Feb 12, 2020)

I used Olaplex no 3, and I really loved the results. My hair felt so much more healthier and bouncier. I will continue using it biweekly.


----------



## waff (Feb 12, 2020)

I am also using the Olaplex no 6 and no 7 (I think it smells like citrus! I love it lol), it's so smoothing and kills frizz like no other. My ends stay soft and retain moisture so much longer. A little goes a loooooong way, These products are very potent and I think it should last me a good while.

The Olaplex no 3 on the other hand is half way through with only two applications . To be fair I am kinda generous with it for each section. 

I am very tempted to try the no 1/no 2 but idk how easy it would be to get an authentic product from ebay/amazon.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 15, 2020)

I used Olaplex 3 - 7 today. I used the 3 as a pre-poo treatment. I used number 4 as my shampoo and the 5 as a rinse out conditioner. The shampoo was gentle on my hair. It was very sudsy but not stripping at all. I followed up with the rinse out conditioner which made my hair smooth and soft. I followed that up with the leave-in conditioner. At the end my hair felt strong and moisturized.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 1, 2020)

I used olaplex for the first time today. I shampoo’d first so that there wouldn’t be any buildup between the olaplex and my hair. I was in a hurry so I only left it on my hair for 10 minutes. Next time I’ll do the olaplex the night before and leave it on overnight and wash it out in the morning.


----------



## metro_qt (Apr 24, 2020)

I just reordered Olaplaex 3, this time from Sephora, as I think that my previous Olaplex 3 was 'faulty' ....I ordered it from Amazon.

I ended up leaving it in my hair overnight, and BOY... the difference it has made in my hair, texture, breakage from colour, etc.
I am VERY, very pleased.


----------



## metro_qt (Apr 24, 2020)

metro_qt said:


> I just reordered Olaplaex 3, this time from Sephora, as I think that my previous Olaplex 3 was 'faulty' ....I ordered it from Amazon.
> 
> I ended up leaving it in my hair overnight, and BOY... the difference it has made in my hair, texture, breakage from colour, etc.
> I am VERY, very pleased.




ETA:
My hair, once washing is curly from root to tip now... which hasn't happened in a long, long while.
I am easily wearing my hair with just conditioner in it right now... loving the softness and the curls.


----------



## Theresamonet (May 18, 2020)

@metro_qt How much of the bottle do you use when you apply the treatment?

I bought the 8.5 oz bottle of no. 3 from Sephora, and I used about 75% of the bottle on one treatment. I was planning to use it once per week, but that might not work at this price point.

I didn’t intend to wear it overnight, but now I feel I need to leave it on as long as possible. Lol


----------



## Theresamonet (May 18, 2020)

Do I need to use a sulfate shampoo to wash this out?


----------



## metro_qt (May 18, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> @metro_qt How much of the bottle do you use when you apply the treatment?
> 
> I bought the 8.5 oz bottle of no. 3 from Sephora, and I used about 75% of the bottle on one treatment. I was planning to use it once per week, but that might not work at this price point.
> 
> I didn’t intend to wear it overnight, but now I feel I need to leave it on as long as possible. Lol


It's really pricey for such a little amount, isn't it. You and I both have a lot of hair, and it's really easy to use half a bottle at a time. 
Actually. I get away with using a quarter of a bottle each time I use it, but that's because I rinse my hair first, then I section my hair into 8 twists, then I take a good sized squirt, and unravel each section and brush/smooth it in. I do a little extra for my top and front hair- it's coloured... and maybe colour damaged...

I do keep my olaplaex overnight, because I want to get the most bang for my buck.
So far so good now.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 18, 2020)

I find I can get the small bottle to last a lot longer if I emulsify it by rubbing it my hands before I apply it to my hair. My hair is BSL and pretty thick. I have a 3.3 oz bottle of no3 that I’ve used 3 times and it’s still half full.  I also make sure my hair is damp when I apply it so that it spreads better. 


I don’t know why the picture is rotated.


----------



## Theresamonet (May 18, 2020)

metro_qt said:


> It's really pricey for such a little amount, isn't it. You and I both have a lot of hair, and it's really easy to use half a bottle at a time.
> Actually. I get away with using a quarter of a bottle each time I use it, but that's because I rinse my hair first, then I section my hair into 8 twists, then I take a good sized squirt, and unravel each section and brush/smooth it in. I do a little extra for my top and front hair- it's coloured... and maybe colour damaged...
> 
> I do keep my olaplaex overnight, because I want to get the most bang for my buck.
> So far so good now.





GettingKinky said:


> I find I can get the small bottle to last a lot longer if I emulsify it by rubbing it my hands before I apply it to my hair. My hair is BSL and pretty thick. I have a 3.3 oz bottle of no3 that I’ve used 3 times and it’s still half full.  I also make sure my hair is damp when I apply it so that it spreads better.
> 
> View attachment 459461
> I don’t know why the picture is rotated.



I did apply to damp hair, in small sections and brushed through with a detangling brush. I guess I could have used less, but I watched the below YouTube video, and she was insistent that getting the hair thoroughly saturated was key to getting the best results. I’d rather have a few great treatments, than save money to have more okay treatments. What do y’all think?

Even if I was a bit more conservative, I’m sure 1.5 oz or less won’t cover my whole head.


----------



## lalla (May 19, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> I did apply to damp hair, in small sections and brushed through with a detangling brush. I guess I could have used less, but I watched the below YouTube video, and she was insistent that getting the hair thoroughly saturated was key to getting the best results. I’d rather have a few great treatments, than save money to have more okay treatments. What do y’all think?
> 
> Even if I was a bit more conservative, I’m sure 1.5 oz or less won’t cover my whole head.



Actually you need very little product. They have tons of information on their website.


----------



## Theresamonet (May 19, 2020)

lalla said:


> Actually you need very little product. They have tons of information on their website.



Do you mind pointing out where it says this? Of course, I’ve looked over the information on the website, but what I’ve read repeats what it says on the bottle, “Apply a _generous_ amount from scalp to ends until hair is _thoroughly saturated_”.  I don’t see anything about needing very little product. That would certainly be conflicting information.


----------



## lalla (May 19, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> Do you mind pointing out where it says this? Of course, I’ve looked over the information on the website, but what I’ve read repeats what it says on the bottle, “Apply a _generous_ amount from scalp to ends until hair is _thoroughly saturated_”.  I don’t see anything about needing very little product. That would certainly be conflicting information.



Hello, 

I remember reading (on their blog I think) that they had found out that they needed much less than previously thought. I'll try to find the link.


----------



## lindseyerinc (May 20, 2020)

They have a limited 8.5oz no. 3 available right now


----------



## metro_qt (May 20, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> Do you mind pointing out where it says this? Of course, I’ve looked over the information on the website, but what I’ve read repeats what it says on the bottle, “Apply a _generous_ amount from scalp to ends until hair is _thoroughly saturated_”.  I don’t see anything about needing very little product. That would certainly be conflicting information.


That's what I've read as well, on the bottle.. but then I did A LOT of research online,and seeing that stylists and other users were easily able to do their whole head multiple times with one bottle, because they feel olaplaex has so much Slip...
I'm going to do a treatment in 10 minutes and see if I agree with the slip' statements

ETA.
I started out with a quarter bottle... maybe a little bit more, and I've just ended with half the bottle left.

So I am basically getting 4 uses per bottle.
I've seen others on Youtube getting 8 uses per bottle.... but their hair isn't curly, etc....


----------



## metro_qt (May 20, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> I did apply to damp hair, in small sections and brushed through with a detangling brush. I guess I could have used less, but I watched the below YouTube video, and she was insistent that getting the hair thoroughly saturated was key to getting the best results. I’d rather have a few great treatments, than save money to have more okay treatments. What do y’all think?
> 
> Even if I was a bit more conservative, I’m sure 1.5 oz or less won’t cover my whole head.


I have very bleached hair, which is beginning to act up..which is why I use Olaplex... I usually concentrate the treatment on my hair shaft half way down, because my hair colour has grown out so much.  I also concentrate my treatment on the front half of my head which has the most bleach and is more problematic (shedding) so.... this second bottle is how I've been approaching things. 

Are you also bleached or heat damaged? Maybe you save more of the bottle if you use it sparingly on the areas that need it the most?


----------



## charmtreese (May 20, 2020)

I still continue to use Olaplex 2,4 & 5 with every wash.

I use Olaplex No 2 as a pre-poo.  I section my hair into 4 sections, and dampen my hair by spraying it with a vinegar water mixture and then I apply No.2  to each section. I normally leave the treatment in overnight.  I purchased the 67.62 oz container from cosmoprof, and this has lasted me for a while. 

I also use the Olaplex shampoo and  Olaplex conditioner along with Mielle Organic Babassu Oil & Mint Deep Conditioner.


----------



## prettyinpurple (May 22, 2020)

lalla said:


> Actually you need very little product. They have tons of information on their website.


I agree.

This is my first time hearing of people taking small sections and saturating each section.

I think that I do a couple of good size squirts and apply it all over. I squirted some product in my hands, rub them together, apply to my hair and repeat.  You won't see the product on your hair, if you're looking for that.

I get great results when using it that way.  Now I wouldn't pay for it if the key is saturating small sections.  I'd be mad to use up the bottle so quickly lol.


----------



## prettyinpurple (May 22, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> Do you mind pointing out where it says this? Of course, I’ve looked over the information on the website, but what I’ve read repeats what it says on the bottle, “Apply a _generous_ amount from scalp to ends until hair is _thoroughly saturated_”.  I don’t see anything about needing very little product. That would certainly be conflicting information.


I don't think it's our version of generous lol.

Think of it as a generous amount for products that normally say use a dime amount.

ETA:
Oh and you don't need a sulfate shampoo to rinse it out.  My routine:
Clarify with Kinky Curly Come Clean Shampoo.
Apply Olaplex no. 3.
Shampoo.

Right now I use the Bekura Fatty Coconut Cleansing Hair Froth. In the past I've used the Olaplex shampoo, DevaCurl No-Poo, and an OGX shampoo.

I use the clarifying shampoo to remove product build-up before applying no.3.  I wash my hair every 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Theresamonet (May 22, 2020)

prettyinpurple said:


> I agree.
> 
> This is my first time hearing of people taking small sections and saturating each section.
> 
> ...



Okay, I will try using it the way you do (just a few big squirts and work it in), and see if there is any difference. I did love the treatment, and planned to continue purchasing. 

I did go ahead and use a sulfate free shampoo bar to wash out, after realizing that the Olaplex shampoo is sulfate free. 

How often do you do a treatment? 

@metro_qt  No bleach or heat damage. But had some breakage and loss of elasticity. My hair definitely has its spring back after the treatment.


----------



## prettyinpurple (May 22, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> Okay, I will try using it the way you do (just a few big squirts and work it in), and see if there is any difference. I did love the treatment, and planned to continue purchasing.
> 
> I did go ahead and use a sulfate free shampoo bar to wash out, after realizing that the Olaplex shampoo is sulfate free.
> 
> ...


I use it every time I wash my hair, pretty much, which is 2x/month max.  If I washed my hair on a more frequent basis, I'd probably use it once a month or every other wash.

I already used it pretty regularly and made sure to keep it up once I got highlights.


----------



## metro_qt (Jun 6, 2020)

waff said:


> I am also using the Olaplex no 6 and no 7 (I think it smells like citrus! I love it lol), it's so smoothing and kills frizz like no other. My ends stay soft and retain moisture so much longer. A little goes a loooooong way, These products are very potent and I think it should last me a good while.
> 
> The Olaplex no 3 on the other hand is half way through with only two applications . To be fair I am kinda generous with it for each section.
> 
> I am very tempted to try the no 1/no 2 but idk how easy it would be to get an authentic product from ebay/amazon.


@waff can you tell me more about your experience with No. 6 and 7?

Or anyone for that matter?
Do those who use No. 6 and 7 do regular wash n gos on natural hair?

Does No. 6 and 7. replace No 3, or are they complementary?


----------



## lindseyerinc (Jun 18, 2020)

metro_qt said:


> @waff can you tell me more about your experience with No. 6 and 7?
> 
> Or anyone for that matter?
> Do those who use No. 6 and 7 do regular wash n gos on natural hair?
> ...


I use No. 6 as a leave-in/heat protector for when I blow dry (2x week). I haven’t tried no. 7 yet but I would like to. It does not replace no. 3 at all.


----------



## gemruby41 (Jun 18, 2020)

metro_qt said:


> @waff can you tell me more about your experience with No. 6 and 7?
> 
> Or anyone for that matter?
> Do those who use No. 6 and 7 do regular wash n gos on natural hair?
> ...


My hair is relaxed, and I use No 6 before blow drying. I use No 7 before flat ironing. No 6 & 7 does not replace No 3.


----------



## metro_qt (Jul 17, 2020)

Thanks @lindseyerinc and @gemruby41 , I appreciate your replies.

UPDATE!
Olaplex (no 3)
is finally working for me! (ok this bottle always worked, as per my previous posts...but i'm VERY impressed with it!)

I am at the bottom of my bottle of Olaplex, and I can now see the difference it has made in my hair.
The first bottle I had that I had ordered on Amazon was definitely fake.

It took my hair the whole bottle (of the proper formula) to start seeing a difference.

My curls are so bouncy and springy that my hair is shorter (which is a little annoying)
I don't know if I can attribute the shine/sheen to the treatment, but it looks full, and
I'm definitely losing a lot less hair to breakage. It's actually beginning to be fun doing my hair again.

I do a treatment every 2 weeks or so, and my personal trick is to do a long deep condition right after I
do the treatment. My hair feels and acts the best that way. I find when I don't, my hair is brittle.


I'm going to be ordering another bottle of no 3 this week, and a bottle of no 6 to use as a leave it.
(From what I've been researching, it really helps with moisture in between washes)


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 17, 2020)

I’ve used no 3 sporadically (3 or 4 times total) and I haven’t noticed any changes in my hair. Maybe I should use it more regularly. Although I don’t know what I’m hoping will happen.


----------



## metro_qt (Jul 20, 2020)

GettingKinky said:


> I’ve used no 3 sporadically (3 or 4 times total) and I haven’t noticed any changes in my hair. Maybe I should use it more regularly. Although I don’t know what I’m hoping will happen.


@GettingKinky
I didn't know what to expect either, and i'm  SUPPPPER sporadic... so basically, i've used no. 3  about five times since April. (I purchased it at the end of April).
My hair is now very curly, stronger -less hair shedding- which is HUGE, because I have anemia that I am currently working on reversing.

Also, I'm now able to wear my hair - conditioner only.... I've never been able to do that before. It still looks slightly hot mess-ish, but, good enough to go do groceries, etc.

Because of my hair acting like this, I've been able to really... Wash.. and GOOOO.. and just leave it alone for most of the summer.
For fall and winter, I should see a LOT of growth and retention this year, because i've mostly left it alone.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 20, 2020)

metro_qt said:


> @GettingKinky
> I didn't know what to expect either, and i'm  SUPPPPER sporadic... so basically, i've used no. 3  about five times since April. (I purchased it at the end of April).
> My hair is now very curly, stronger -less hair shedding- which is HUGE, because I have anemia that I am currently working on reversing.
> 
> ...



how many days does your conditioner only wash n go last? If I could get 3 days from conditioner only, I’m totally willing to wash every 3 days.


----------



## metro_qt (Jul 21, 2020)

GettingKinky said:


> how many days does your conditioner only wash n go last? If I could get 3 days from conditioner only, I’m totally willing to wash every 3 days.


It's a very floppy wash n go when I don't use gel, so I haven't really counted the days. I still make it last a week or so, but a conditioner only wash n go usually ends up in a bun after a while or stuck under a hat by the end days....


----------



## LushLox (Jul 25, 2020)

Anyone getting this Olaplex No 0?


----------



## samanthathebrave (Jul 25, 2020)

I just ordered No 0 from the Sephora app


----------



## demlew (Jul 26, 2020)

LushLox said:


> View attachment 461419 View attachment 461415
> 
> 
> Anyone getting this Olaplex No 0?



I'm tempted, but I henna my relaxed hair, so I'm not sure how that would work.


----------



## LushLox (Jul 26, 2020)

demlew said:


> I'm tempted, but I henna my relaxed hair, so I'm not sure how that would work.



I’ve already ordered, if it boosts No 3 like they say, then I’m sold. I’m too weak lol.


----------



## metro_qt (Jul 26, 2020)

LushLox said:


> View attachment 461419 View attachment 461415
> 
> 
> Anyone getting this Olaplex No 0?


MEEEEE!!!! I am down to try this!


----------



## gemruby41 (Jul 27, 2020)

No 0 has to be applied to dry hair according to the Olaplex website and their Instagram page. I think this would only be for 1 or 2 applications. Applying on wet or damp hair would have made it last longer and worth $28.


----------



## metro_qt (Jul 27, 2020)

gemruby41 said:


> No 0 has to be applied to dry hair according to the Olaplex website and their Instagram page. I think this would only be for 1 or 2 applications. Applying on wet or damp hair would have made it last longer and worth $28.


I think the ppl with the most damage know where their damaged sections are, amd can make it last longer by applying it mostly to those sections... like in my case, mid head to the front of my head is where the sun hits my dyed hair the most, and needs the most repair.... so I can concentrate olaplex 0 on those areas to make it last longer, and use no. 3 on my whole head, as normal...


----------



## gemruby41 (Jul 27, 2020)

metro_qt said:


> I think the ppl with the most damage know where their damaged sections are, amd can make it last longer by applying it mostly to those sections... like in my case, mid head to the front of my head is where the sun hits my dyed hair the most, and needs the most repair.... so I can concentrate olaplex 0 on those areas to make it last longer, and use no. 3 on my whole head, as normal...


You would wet only the parts that you are applying No 3, since No 0 has to be on dry hair?


----------



## metro_qt (Aug 5, 2020)

gemruby41 said:


> You would wet only the parts that you are applying No 3, since No 0 has to be on dry hair?


YES!
I would start with the front section (dry, no moisture), -section it off, and apply olaplaex 0 to it.
Leave it on for the prescribed amount of time.
then I wet and twist the back 2 sections of my head, and then apply olaplaex 3 to all sections, following the instructions.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 12, 2020)

Trying No 0 tonight.


----------



## beloved1bx (Aug 22, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Trying No 0 tonight.


did you end up using it?  how were your results?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 23, 2020)

beloved1bx said:


> did you end up using it?  how were your results?



 I used it like the directions said and It wasnt anything overthe top that I noticed.  I'll use it again and see if there is a difference to compare with the first use.  

@beloved1bx


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Aug 24, 2020)

Does anyone have a plug/source to buy 1 & 2 without a license? I still have a half a bottle of 1 and ran out of 2.


----------



## Fine 4s (Aug 25, 2020)

Can someone summarize this product for me please? Is it like a protein treatment?


----------



## waff (Aug 25, 2020)

just ordered no 0 from sephora, waiting on my order. My hair needs the extra strength, It's been through a lot these few months.   

I got #1 and #2 from an ebay seller, it turned out great. The shedding decreased a lot. I am thinking of doing #3 once a month for the rest of the year.


----------



## metro_qt (Aug 31, 2020)

I just got Olaplaex 0 this weekend, and I used it on Friday.

I.LOVE.IT
For me, the results were noticeable.
Olaplaex 3 alone takes a few weeks of use for me to see a noticeable difference, and I realised that all summer, i was shedding a lot anyway.

My shedding pretty much stopped this wash, I lost the smallest amount of hair ever.
My hair, while wet felt so..... strong... (I'm especially talking about my bleached areas) and not only was it easy to detangle, but my hair didn't feel all webbed, matted and fragile at the same time.

Wash day was actually quick, and enjoyable, and doing deep condition afterwards has made my hair even happier.

Yup. Olaplaex 0 and 3 are an expensive combination, but I will be doing this every 2 weeks (until my colour grows out or I cut it out)

This makes me want to try olaplaex 6


----------



## waff (Aug 31, 2020)

metro_qt said:


> I just got Olaplaex 0 this weekend, and I used it on Friday.
> 
> I.LOVE.IT
> For me, the results were noticeable.
> ...


awesome results! I look forward to using it soon. I use Olaplex #6 as a leave in, and i really like it. I would not say it's a "Game changer" like the #1 #2 and #3. It's a good leave in that does not leave any residue. Combined with #7 I am left with softness and shine.


----------



## metro_qt (Aug 31, 2020)

gemruby41 said:


> No 0 has to be applied to dry hair according to the Olaplex website and their Instagram page. I think this would only be for 1 or 2 applications. Applying on wet or damp hair would have made it last longer and worth $28.


@gemruby41 
sooo, yes, it does have to be applied on dry hair, and by doing this- I have a lot of hair, I used it on almost my whole head, and I used 1 quarter of the bottle. It then made putting the number 3 on afterwards so much easier, and I used much, much less of that than I normally would. (I used half of the tiny tester sample they sent with No. 0...which most likely amounts to 1/6th of a regular bottle)

So, I can probably get 4 washes out of the No 0, and 6 out of the No 3.... so 2 to 3 months per bottle (since i'll be co washing on alternate weekends)

that's pretty reasonable...


----------



## metro_qt (Aug 31, 2020)

waff said:


> awesome results! I look forward to using it soon. I use Olaplex #6 as a leave in, and i really like it. I would not say it's a "Game changer" like the #1 #2 and #3. It's a good leave in that does not leave any residue. Combined with #7 I am left with softness and shine.


Thanks for this @waff, I'm looking for a good leave in, so #6 is next... and maybe #7 for christmas, if i'm super impressed.


----------



## gemruby41 (Aug 31, 2020)

metro_qt said:


> @gemruby41
> sooo, yes, it does have to be applied on dry hair, and by doing this- I have a lot of hair, I used it on almost my whole head, and I used 1 quarter of the bottle. It then made putting the number 3 on afterwards so much easier, and I used much, much less of that than I normally would. (I used half of the tiny tester sample they sent with No. 0...which most likely amounts to 1/6th of a regular bottle)
> 
> So, I can probably get 4 washes out of the No 0, and 6 out of the No 3.... so 2 to 3 months per bottle (since i'll be co washing on alternate weekends)
> ...


Thanks for the update.


----------



## 11228 (Oct 27, 2020)

I hopped on board the Olaplex train 3 weeks ago and it has been a game changer for my hair.  I have used #3, 4, 5 and 6 for two washes with a mid-week cowash/moisturizing conditioner and my hair has never been softer and stronger at the same time. There are zero signs of tangles which have been a bane of existence despite being relaxed.  I plan on skipping it for a protein treatment on my next wash so I don't overdo 

Definitely see this line in my hair arsenal for the long haul


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Oct 27, 2020)

I am waiting for the Sephora sale Friday to stock up on number 3


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm missing the days when I could by the salon size Olaplex 1 & 2


----------



## demlew (Oct 28, 2020)

LushLox said:


> I’ve already ordered, if it boosts No 3 like they say, then I’m sold. I’m too weak lol.



I'm thinking about this product again. Did you like it?


----------



## metro_qt (Dec 11, 2020)

So I got Olaplex6 this week... And ... I like it?
I haven't done a full wash with it yet, I was super excited to test it out, so I've been using it on my sides and front of my hair until I do a full wash tomorrow.

Alone, no6 does nothing for my hair.
Or... It does something....but that something doesn't look good.
(If someone were to use Olaplex6 alone on curly natural hair, they'd be disappointed)

Now add it under your favorite gel, and that's where the game changes.

Soft, fluffy, moveable curls.
Soft!!!
I like it alot, I don't want to give it a 2 thumbs up LOOOOOOOVE yet....because I'm still feeling it out and side eyeing it at the same time,
But I will say, very Very promising results.


----------



## metro_qt (Dec 11, 2020)

geminilive said:


> The oil is coming! My husband hates the smell of #6 so I'll be exchanging that




It is a weird/ almost annoying smell isn't it? Sweet but cloying.... But it only lasts a few hours, and then it fades away I find....

Like today I can't smell it at all, and I used it yesterday morning....


----------



## lorr1e1 (Dec 11, 2020)

demlew said:


> I'm tempted, but I henna my relaxed hair, so I'm not sure how that would work.


What is henna relax?


----------



## lorr1e1 (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm tempted to buy them the number 1 & 2 I believe is for the salon only. What are the 0 & 3 upwards do?


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm definitely going to pick up no.3 soon and no.0. I also plan to by the travel kit so that when I do use it, I can trial the system poo and con. I usually don't care but for the most part the reviews have been so good, I want to experience how they work all together. I wish I could get the no.1.


----------



## waff (Dec 11, 2020)

lorr1e1 said:


> I'm tempted to buy them the number 1 & 2 I believe is for the salon only. What are the 0 & 3 upwards do?


I think they are the at home version of #1 and #2. The main ingredient in Olaplex that does the repairing is in all Olaplex products with different concentrations. I personally think #3 works just as well as the #2, and I have not noticed a huge difference. I got the #0, and it's a keeper since I can purchase it from Sephora instead of ebay sellers. I got similar results from #0+#3 compared to #1+#2.


----------



## waff (Dec 11, 2020)

metro_qt said:


> So I got Olaplex6 this week... And ... I like it?
> I haven't done a full wash with it yet, I was super excited to test it out, so I've been using it on my sides and front of my hair until I do a full wash tomorrow.
> 
> Alone, no6 does nothing for my hair.
> ...


I love #6 and it has become a staple. I noticed whenever I skip it, my hair is much more frizzier and less smooth. Olaplex #6 is like magic, the tiniest amount is all I need for all my head and it smooths down the frizzies. It smooths down my ends and leave them hydrated for days, I barely have to remoisturize after wash day. I have never experienced such a potent product. I have used many leave ins and creams, and nothing comes close.

The price tag is steep for a leave in product $28/3.3oz, but since I use such a little amount every wash day, it's totally worth it because it lasts me a while.

Every Olaplex product I tried has left me impressed. I am tempted to get the shampoo too.


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 11, 2020)

Had used the Olaplex 6 for twisting today. It seems to make the process easier (although the twists were so slick
with this, that they needed to be held in place with clips- normally they just stay, for me)

... but the thing is I have not tried that many products, and I'm sure there is something comparable or better for less.



 Had only one bobby pin, so I used pincurl clips to hold the twists where they weren't holding by themselves. 
By the nape, it's naturally all straight and it looks ugly to me like that-
sides are pretty stretched out and don't match anything else either - 
so I turned those into actual pincurls. 

I feel like a housewife from the 1950's. I can't go out in public with these big,shiny pincurl clips! Will have to wig it up.
 I need to buy more bobby pins man


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 11, 2020)

metro_qt said:


> That's what I've read as well, on the bottle.. but then I did A LOT of research online,and seeing that stylists and other users were easily able to do their whole head multiple times with one bottle, because they feel olaplaex has so much Slip...
> I'm going to do a treatment in 10 minutes and see if I agree with the slip' statements
> 
> ETA.
> ...


4 uses?? Do people use this only once in a while, like the Macadamia oil brand's treatment mask?

I don't see why, if it's such an effective line, people should have to use it all the time. If the effect was cumulative, but decently long lasting (at least through many shampoos) I can see how they would justify it. **ETA WHEN i say 'they' i mean the company lol sorry for the poor writing**

But if (in reality) it doesn't have long-lasting effects, they should increase the size. When I say 'it' I'm not sure what I'm referring to specifically, they have so many products.


----------



## demlew (Dec 11, 2020)

lorr1e1 said:


> What is henna relax?


I was saying my hair is relaxed and I frequently use henna, so I wasn’t sure how well 0 would be able to penetrate due to layers of henna.


----------



## LushLox (Dec 19, 2020)

demlew said:


> I'm thinking about this product again. Did you like it?



Yes it’s okay, but I didn’t see an amazing difference or anything so I’m not sure whether I would repurchase. No 3 is sufficient in its own.


----------



## lorr1e1 (Dec 19, 2020)

LushLox said:


> Yes it’s okay, but I didn’t see an amazing difference or anything so I’m not sure whether I would repurchase. No 3 is sufficient in its own.


That would depend on the condition of your hair, it may never had needed it in the past if it was applied correctly and used the right numbers.


----------



## LushLox (Dec 20, 2020)

lorr1e1 said:


> That would depend on the condition of your hair, it may never had needed it in the past if it was applied correctly and used the right numbers.


I think the problem is No 3 has to be applied on wet hair. When I use No 3 on its own I really do wet the hair, this way I get the best out of the product. With No 0, this can only be used on dry hair and after 10 minutes you put on the No 3. So in my view I just don’t get the level of satirisation required before applying No 3. So whilst the result is decent, it’s not quite enough for me to repurchase. 

Maybe the best way to use it is to spot treat like other ladies have done, but I would prefer to use the whole treatment on all my hair.


----------



## demlew (Dec 20, 2020)

LushLox said:


> Yes it’s okay, but I didn’t see an amazing difference or anything so I’m not sure whether I would repurchase. No 3 is sufficient in its own.


Thank you for the reply. I'll stick with No. 3.


----------



## OmbreLune (Feb 18, 2021)

I recieved some extra money as a gift and I can't decide if I should buy an entire set (0,3,4,5,6,7) or if I should just get multiple bottles of #3. Normally with monetary gifts I try to get something that I wouldn't normally buy for myself but I can't help feeling like I'll be missing a chance to stock up on #3 which will get used the most. I've never tried the #0,6 or 7. It looks like 6 and 7 are for heat styling so maybe I don't need them. Has anyone used them while air drying their hair? I tend to just put my hair in a ponytail and let it dry, I dont really style it.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 18, 2021)

OmbreLune said:


> I recieved some extra money as a gift and I can't decide if I should buy an entire set (0,3,4,5,6,7) or if I should just get multiple bottles of #3. Normally with monetary gifts I try to get something that I wouldn't normally buy for myself but I can't help feeling like I'll be missing a chance to stock up on #3 which will get used the most. I've never tried the #0,6 or 7. It looks like 6 and 7 are for heat styling so maybe I don't need them. *Has anyone used them while air drying their hair? *I tend to just put my hair in a ponytail and let it dry, I dont really style it.



@OmbreLune 
I like the no.6. I sinks into my hair really well. I happened to use it as my leave-in for my wash n go this past wash day (Monday). I also air dried and put in a high ponytail. It mixed well with my gel. Now, I expected my hair to feel more moisturised than last week because I used a more moisture-rich gel this wash day, but I think this leave-in is adding to it- my hair feels smooth, looks sheeny and is defined without me having to remoisturise or add more product.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 22, 2021)

I am still using No. 1-5 and no other in this line. I don't need any of them at the moment. In fact, I used 1,2,4, and 5 today after coloring my hair. I still love this line but I don't think I will be needing No. 5 once it's finished. I have too many other conditioners that I can used in it's place for now.


----------



## abioni (Mar 2, 2021)

Where are you ladies buying your No 1&2? I don't want to buy from Amazon or Ebay.


----------



## abioni (Mar 8, 2021)

I found the 3oz set in a local beauty supply store. So happy.


----------



## RUBY (Mar 16, 2021)

I have Olaplex 3 in my natural type 4 hair now. It's the first time I'm using it and I'm going to leave it on overnight. 
It was easy to apply. I wet my hair first and would say that I used about a third of the bottle but I had already used 
About 20% of the bottle on my mother's hair. I reckon. I have about 2 or 3 at a stretch uses left from the bottle. So tomorrow I will shampoo and condition and see what I think of my first treatment of olaplex.


----------



## RUBY (Mar 17, 2021)

So I washed the olaplex out with shea moisture red palm oil hi slip shampoo and conditioned with a mixture of ORS monoi oil conditioner and shea moisture smooth and repair conditioner. And I have to say I am impressed. My coils were really popping. I have just put my hair in twists with bekura honey latte milk and some nioxin leave in. I did contemplate blow drying my hair but I don't have time. 

I definitely think the olaplex had slip and helped detangle my hair a bit when I put it on although my hair was already detangled. I also had no problems after leaving it on overnight. I have the 0 treatment and will use that next time.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Mar 23, 2021)

Olaplex is coming out with a moisture mask. I will be purchasing!


----------



## LushLox (Mar 24, 2021)

lindseyerinc said:


> Olaplex is coming out with a moisture mask. I will be purchasing!


O.M.G. 

Olaplex just shut up and take my money!


----------



## lindseyerinc (Mar 24, 2021)

LushLox said:


> Olaplex just shut up and take my money!


Product drops 4/6 and the VIB sale starts 4/9


----------



## LushLox (Mar 24, 2021)

The size of that thing though, it needs to be REALLY concentrated because it’s tiny. 

I’ve learned to apply conditioner a lot more lightly over the years but still, size does matter lol


----------



## OmbreLune (Mar 24, 2021)

LushLox said:


> The size of that thing though, it needs to be REALLY concentrated because it’s tiny.
> 
> I’ve learned to apply conditioner a lot more lightly over the years but still, size does matter lol


Seriously. I wish they would just make larger sizes, it's not like people wouldnt pay for them. I recently bought an 8oz bottle of No. 3 but I think it was limited edition. But why tho


----------



## demlew (Mar 25, 2021)

OmbreLune said:


> Seriously. I wish they would just make larger sizes, it's not like people wouldnt pay for them. I recently bought an 8oz bottle of No. 3 but I think it was limited edition. But why tho



I'll be sad if the deluxe size was limited edition. I would've bought more had I known!

Idk if I'll try the mask although I have to admit I used the entire line on my relaxed hair last night and it turned out so great that I've been swinging my hair all day (yes while all alone in my apartment).

It was my first time using No 0. I also used 3-7.


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 25, 2021)

^^ yeah, it was limited edition.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Mar 25, 2021)

lindseyerinc said:


> Olaplex is coming out with a moisture mask. I will be purchasing!





LushLox said:


> O.M.G.
> 
> Olaplex just shut up and take my money!


Same!



lindseyerinc said:


> Product drops 4/6 and the VIB sale starts 4/9


Thanks for the info about the VIB sale. I'll make my trigger finger calm down lol.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Mar 25, 2021)

LushLox said:


> The size of that thing though, it needs to be REALLY concentrated because it’s tiny.
> 
> I’ve learned to apply conditioner a lot more lightly over the years but still, size does matter lol


Yeah, the instructions show that you would use 3 pumps at the most. It's on the pics at https://www.sephora.com/product/olaplex-no-8-bond-intense-moisture-mask-P469856.

So don't slather this on like a normal DC lol.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Mar 25, 2021)

I used 0 and 3 today for the first time. Left no. 3 in for about 40 minutes. After shampooing the first thing I noticed was my hair was more curly than usual especially at the roots. Second, and more significant, thing I noticed was how much less hair I shed during conditioning. I literally said "where's the rest of it". I'll use a few more times to make sure this isn't a fluke. Lol.


----------



## demlew (Mar 25, 2021)

oneastrocurlie said:


> I used 0 and 3 today for the first time. Left no. 3 in for about 40 minutes. After shampooing the first thing I noticed was my hair was more curly than usual especially at the roots. Second, and more significant, thing I noticed was how much less hair I shed during conditioning. I literally said "where's the rest of it". I'll use a few more times to make sure this isn't a fluke. Lol.


#3 is my favorite. What did you think of #0? I've only used it once and don't have an opinion yet.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 25, 2021)

You all are making me want to pull out my #3 and use it again. I never really noticed much difference with it before


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Mar 25, 2021)

demlew said:


> #3 is my favorite. What did you think of #0? I've only used it once and don't have an opinion yet.



Hard to say. I'll have to try 0 without 3 to see the difference. But by itself 0 just felt like damp hair.


----------



## demlew (Mar 26, 2021)

oneastrocurlie said:


> Hard to say. I'll have to try 0 without 3 to see the difference. But by itself 0 just felt like damp hair.



Same! I've had great results without it, so I'm not sure what it added.

ETA: I guess my hair is doing ok if I didn't notice much difference.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Apr 3, 2021)

The No. 8 pre-order is available on the olaplex website


----------



## prettyinpurple (Apr 6, 2021)

TamaraShaniece said:


> The No. 8 pre-order is available on the olaplex website


I'm anxiously waiting one more week for the Sephora VIB sale and purchasing it then.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 10, 2021)

Anyone and received and tried their No 8 yet? I’ll be getting mine on Monday, I only bought one bottle though I think I’ll be buying another asap because I can see this thing selling outI see Cyn Doll has used it. Her hair looked beautiful.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Apr 10, 2021)

LushLox said:


> Anyone and received and tried their No 8 yet? I’ll be getting mine on Monday, I only bought one bottle though I think I’ll be buying another asap because I can see this thing selling outI see Cyn Doll has used it. Her hair looked beautiful.


Mine arrives on Monday as well. Very excited to try it out. I’m going to order the largest size No 5 from Cosmoprof as well.

I got an update that its out for delivery. I will use today and give a review.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Apr 11, 2021)

I absolutely love the mask! It goes on clear but you can feel that it’s spread nicely. I only used 4.5 pumps for my whole head and that did the trick. My hair is between shoulder and APL so you’d definitely need more for longer hair.

I blow dried with the revair and my hair dried quickly and very soft. It also felt very light and airy. Will be a definite repurchase.

The picture is how much comes out in one pump.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 12, 2021)

I just received mine today, I will try it later. Looking forward to it!


----------



## LushLox (Apr 12, 2021)

lindseyerinc said:


> I absolutely love the mask! It goes on clear but you can feel that it’s spread nicely. I only used 4.5 pumps for my whole head and that did the trick. My hair is between shoulder and APL so you’d definitely need more for longer hair.
> 
> I blow dried with the revair and my hair dried quickly and very soft. It also felt very light and airy. Will be a definite repurchase.
> 
> The picture is how much comes out in one pump.



Thanks for this. Did you use No 0 and 3 beforehand? Sounds like such a great cocktail of hair treats.

4.5 pumps, I’ll go through that in no time! I’m going to hope that 2.5/3 pumps work for me. It’ll be interesting to see how long it lasts. I probably won’t use it anymore than twice a month otherwise it’ll be finished too quickly.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Apr 12, 2021)

LushLox said:


> Thanks for this. Did you use No 0 and 3 beforehand? Sounds like such a great cocktail of hair treats.
> 
> 4.5 pumps, I’ll go through that in no time! I’m going to hope that 2.5/3 pumps work for me. It’ll be interesting to see how long it lasts. I probably won’t use it anymore than twice a month otherwise it’ll be finished too quickly.


I used 1,2,4,5,6,7,8.  They are really getting my money. My hair feels so so so good though.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 12, 2021)

I used three pumps as two wasn’t quite making it. I was going to air dry but I didn’t fancy it so blow dried.

My hair feels very soft and very hydrated right now so it’s a winner so far! Real test will be how my hair feels tomorrow though.


----------



## gemruby41 (Apr 12, 2021)

LushLox said:


> I used three pumps as two wasn’t quite making it. I was going to air dry but I didn’t fancy it so blow dried.
> 
> My hair feels very soft and very hydrated right now so it’s a winner so far! Real test will be how my hair feels tomorrow though.


Did you use any other Olaplex products along with the No 8?


----------



## LushLox (Apr 13, 2021)

gemruby41 said:


> Did you use any other Olaplex products along with the No 8?



I used No 0 and No 3


----------



## Colocha (Apr 13, 2021)

If only they made bigger sizes


----------



## prettyinpurple (Apr 13, 2021)

Picked up the mask from Sephora (got the VIB sale discount).

I will try it tonight.  I'll use 0, 3, and 8 tonight.


----------



## toaster (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi everyone! I ordered steps 0 and 3 and want to use for this upcoming wash day.

I wear my hair in a wash and go with gel. Should I really apply the 0 to dry hair over all this product? Or should I rinse my hair first and towel dry, and then go in with 0 followed by 3?

thank you!


----------



## toaster (Apr 13, 2021)

Ha! Olaplex commented on a YouTube video I was watching, and answered my question.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Apr 14, 2021)

LushLox said:


> Anyone and received and tried their No 8 yet? I’ll be getting mine on Monday, I only bought one bottle though I think I’ll be buying another asap because I can see this thing selling outI see Cyn Doll has used it. Her hair looked beautiful.


Mines says it was delivered but errr-ruh.... I didn’t receive it yet. (I think the post man has it held up until a locker opens up)


----------



## LushLox (Apr 14, 2021)

toaster said:


> Ha! Olaplex commented on a YouTube video I was watching, and answered my question. View attachment 471337



Olaplex are very active within social media. They responded immediately to my question in insta, and others from what I’ve seen.  It’s a very good look for the company, that they bother to engage with customers in this way.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Apr 14, 2021)

toaster said:


> Ha! Olaplex commented on a YouTube video I was watching, and answered my question. View attachment 471337



I know you have way more hair then me lol but I think they are being conservative with just 3 uses. Or maybe I'm not using enough because I've used it three times and it's maybe just a quarter way gone.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 14, 2021)

toaster said:


> Hi everyone! I ordered steps 0 and 3 and want to use for this upcoming wash day.
> 
> I wear my hair in a wash and go with gel. Should I really apply the 0 to dry hair over all this product? Or should I rinse my hair first and towel dry, and then go in with 0 followed by 3?
> 
> thank you!



I think Olaplex works best with fairly clean hair so if your hair has gel in it, it’s probably best to cleanse first, dry then apply 0, followed by 3. It’s a bit long-winded yes but I think you’ll get a better result from the product.


----------



## toaster (Apr 14, 2021)

oneastrocurlie said:


> I know you have way more hair then me lol but I think they are being conservative with just 3 uses. Or maybe I'm not using enough because I've used it three times and it's maybe just a quarter way gone.


That’s why I want to use it on wet hair! Applying on my dry hair as it is right now seems like a waste of product! Good to know you’re getting a lot of uses.


----------



## toaster (Apr 14, 2021)

LushLox said:


> I think Olaplex works best with fairly clean hair so if your hair has gel in it, it’s probably best to cleanse first, dry then apply 0, followed by 3. It’s a bit long-winded yes but I think you’ll get a better result from the product.


Thank you! I use botanical products and no silicones so it should be fairly product free after a thorough rinse. I’ll shampoo after I rinse out step 3.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Apr 14, 2021)

toaster said:


> That’s why I want to use it on wet hair! Applying on my dry hair as it is right now seems like a waste of product! Good to know you’re getting a lot of uses.


I do stick to the instructions of applying 0 to dry hair


----------



## prettyinpurple (Apr 14, 2021)

I used no. 8 last night. It stayed on a for an hour or two while I was doing other stuff.

I liked it.  It was thicker and spread easier than I expected.  I used 2 1/2 or so pumps.  The first pump didn't seem like a full one and then I did another pump to make sure that I covered the crown area.

Now it did not have slip right away. No detangling happening.  It did have more slip after sitting on my hair for a bit, and I was able to detangle with it.

I'll rotate it with a traditional deep conditioner that has more slip.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Apr 25, 2021)

No 8 it out of stock right now at Sephora. Based on these reviews I will be purchasing. Thank you ladies.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 30, 2021)

I underestimated how good No 0 is. After consistently using it for several months now I can see how it amplifies the results of No 3. After really assessing my hair, it is so much more manageable than before. It feels a little smoother and wash days just seem easier. My hair stays hydrated for days post wash and I never really had that before; I can only really pin point the change to the No 0. I’ve just ordered two more bottles.

I really love that mask too.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 30, 2021)

LushLox said:


> O.M.G.
> 
> Olaplex just shut up and take my money!


  

This cracked me right up because I was thinking the same thing. Oy!


----------



## Aggie (May 1, 2021)

After looking up the Steps 1 and 2 and steps 0 and 3, I realize they are the same. Steps 1 and 2 is the professional version of steps 0 and 3. I realized this after comparing their ingredients. I already have the 1 and 2 and don't think I will be needing the 0 and 3. The only reason I will get step 0 is because I want that bottle. Weird, I know but I want it. I actually have a 17 oz bottle of step 1 and a 67oz bottle of step 2. I'm good with those for now. However, I need to try step 6 and 7 so I will add those 2 to my Olaplex list to purchase. I may or may not try the mask (step 8) - I have not decided yet.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 28, 2021)

Got the mask.  I’ll see how it goes this weekend. I thought I would tonight but I don’t feel into it.  It’s rainy and I’m a little under the weather.


----------



## mmeadows1 (Jun 1, 2021)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Got the mask.  I’ll see how it goes this weekend. I thought I would tonight but I don’t feel into it.  It’s rainy and I’m a little under the weather.


How was the mask?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 1, 2021)

I didnt try it @mmeadows1 

By the time I rinsed my conditioner out, I was over wash day.


----------



## beloved1bx (Aug 5, 2021)

Bumping - how are people feeling about the mask/#8?


----------



## Lylddlebit (Aug 7, 2021)

Used this for the first time last month (1&2). I am natural but wear my hair straightened  regularly. Many proteins treatments miss the mark for me  so something to strengthen my hair while keeping it supple peaks my interest.   I like this product and can keep it along with a few of the other bond builders in my regimen...I bought this and the Curl bond Curl Rehab Curl salve(I know it has protein but so far so good)  at the same time.  I am still early in using these but so far so good.


----------



## demlew (Aug 9, 2021)

beloved1bx said:


> Bumping - how are people feeling about the mask/#8?



I like it enough to buy it again. Fwiw, my hair is relaxed and I already use the whole line. The mask is decent enough that I use it during my midweek wash and my hair stays moisturized a couple of days.


----------



## LushLox (Aug 12, 2021)

The mask is so good, especially if I'm blowdrying afterwards but even when I'm air drying too. I don't use it too often though as it's so damned small. Trying to prolong it as much as possible.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 11, 2021)

Used 1 + 2 for the first time yesterday. I can't really say much because my hair was braided away for 7 weeks before that. But I think I notice my hair is more springy than usual, and it also seemed to shed/ break less after the treatment. Wearing in a wash and go today.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 11, 2021)

GGsKin said:


> Used 1 + 2 for the first time yesterday. I can't really say much because my hair was braided away for 7 weeks before that. But I think I notice my hair is more springy than usual, and it also seemed to shed/ break less after the treatment. Wearing in a wash and go today.


Girl, you got some pictures? I love your hair!!!


----------



## lorr1e1 (Dec 11, 2021)

GGsKin said:


> Used 1 + 2 for the first time yesterday. I can't really say much because my hair was braided away for 7 weeks before that. But I think I notice my hair is more springy than usual, and it also seemed to shed/ break less after the treatment. Wearing in a wash and go today.


I may try this brand there are several products which did you use?


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 11, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> Girl, you got some pictures? I love your hair!!!


@Chicoro Just snapped one for you. Can you see a little of my heat damage at the front? Annoyingly I did this to myself earlier in the year, but thankfully not too noticable.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 11, 2021)

lorr1e1 said:


> I may try this brand there are several products which did you use?


To date, I've used 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 and 6. I like no.3 but since this is designed for at home maintenance, I've always wanted to get the professional treatment (1+2). 0; I like that it helps no.3 become more effective. I love the shampoo (no.4), not fussed on no.5. Love no.6.

ETA: my review of 0- I forgot this existed for a moment.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 11, 2021)

GGsKin said:


> @Chicoro Just snapped one for you. Can you see a little of my heat damage at the front? Annoyingly I did this to myself earlier in the year, but thankfully not too noticable.



Nope. I don't see any heat damage. I just see thick, full, lovely curls! _Squirms with excitement._ Thank you for posting a photo for me! Your hair is so pretty.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 11, 2021)

GGsKin said:


> To date, I've used 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 and 6. I like no.3 but since this is designed for at home maintenance, I've always wanted to get the professional treatment (1+2). I love the shampoo (no.4), not fussed on no.5. Love no.6.



I bought #  3, 5 and 6 today. I have a feeling I am going to grow me some inches in 2022.


----------



## Mapleoats (Dec 11, 2021)

Ohh y’all got me on Sephora’s website ready to hit purchase!!! But I said no more hair things for 2021!! Next month


----------



## naturalyogini (Dec 11, 2021)

From Sephora I bought 0, 3, 4, 5, 6 and hair oil. I got permanent color, Toner, and a blow out. Gonna give my hair TLC next weekend


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 11, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> Nope. I don't see any heat damage. I just see thick, full, lovely curls! _Squirms with excitement._ Thank you for posting a photo for me! Your hair is so pretty.


Thank you.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 11, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> I bought #  3, 5 and 6 today. I have a feeling I am going to grow me some inches in 2022.


I see it for you (and me too). Long length milestones here we come.


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 12, 2021)

I have 3,4,5 & 6 in my Sephora cart but I haven't hit the checkout yet. I have some damage from color I was using for the last 2 years and was wondering if it will help my hair.


----------



## Mapleoats (Dec 15, 2021)

I bit the bullet and ordered no 1,2,6, and the 4 in 1 moisture mask because, why wait? Damn these products are expensive though lol


----------



## naturalyogini (Dec 16, 2021)

Mapleoats said:


> I bit the bullet and ordered no 1,2,6, and the 4 in 1 moisture mask because, why wait? Damn these products are expensive though lol


Where did you get the 4 in 1?


----------



## Mapleoats (Dec 17, 2021)

naturalyogini said:


> Where did you get the 4 in 1?


I ordered them from https://liviabeauty.ca/ (I’m Canadian). They sell all the professional products and don’t ask for a license fortunately.


----------



## abioni (Dec 17, 2021)

GGsKin said:


> To date, I've used 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 and 6. I like no.3 but since this is designed for at home maintenance, I've always wanted to get the professional treatment (1+2). I love the shampoo (no.4), not fussed on no.5. Love no.6.



Where did you get 1 and 2?


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 17, 2021)

abioni said:


> Where did you get 1 and 2?


I found a salon vendor on e.b.ay


----------



## Royalq (Dec 19, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> I bought #  3, 5 and 6 today. I have a feeling I am going to grow me some inches in 2022.


me too! Ive always either focused on length or gave up. For 2022 I want to focus on health and strength. I plan to use rice water, continue with my vitamins, Use No, 1&2 and Aphogee two step monthly. 
Use No. 4 & 5 to clean weekly
Aphogee 2 minute weekly
Joico mositure balm for DC
No. 6 & 7 for leave ins 

im hoping to thicken up and have healthier bra strap length hair since my hair seems to be forever perched there. Might as well make it the best darn bra strap length ever


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 19, 2021)

Royalq said:


> me too! Ive always either focused on length or gave up. For 2022 I want to focus on health and strength. I plan to use rice water, continue with my vitamins, Use No, 1&2 and Aphogee two step monthly.
> Use No. 4 & 5 to clean weekly
> Aphogee 2 minute weekly
> Joico mositure balm for DC
> ...


The only thing I would suggest is to use Aphogee 2 Step no more than every 2 months, not every month. Otherwise, your routine looks great!


----------



## Mapleoats (Dec 19, 2021)

In a surprise twist of faith, my sister got me no 3, 4,5 and 7 for my birthday!  I ordered 1, 2, 6, and the DC, so I now have the full set I hadn’t even told her I ordered any lol. We bouta grow some olaplex inches in 2022 baybeeee


----------



## naturalyogini (Dec 20, 2021)

I used 0, 3,4,5,6,7 on my hair this evening.  My hair was rough and hard after rinsing out #3. #5 didn't  make it feel much better. Do you guys use a moisturizing conditioner after doing 0 and 3. Not feeling Olaplex  . My hair is still Shedd.  Rats, happens every time I color my hair.


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 20, 2021)

naturalyogini said:


> I used 0, 3,4,5,6,7 on my hair this evening.  My hair was rough and hard after rinsing out #3. #5 didn't  make it feel much better. Do you guys use a moisturizing conditioner after doing 0 and 3. Not feeling Olaplex  . My hair is still Shedd.  Rats, happens every time I color my hair.



I always use a moisturizing DC after Olaplex 3. Never used 0.


----------



## demlew (Dec 21, 2021)

naturalyogini said:


> I used 0, 3,4,5,6,7 on my hair this evening.  My hair was rough and hard after rinsing out #3. #5 didn't  make it feel much better. Do you guys use a moisturizing conditioner after doing 0 and 3. Not feeling Olaplex  . My hair is still Shedd.  Rats, happens every time I color my hair.



I love 0, 3, 4, and 7. I own the whole set, but those are my only re-buys. The conditioner is my least favorite. I usually use my regular moisturizing DC.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 21, 2021)

Mapleoats said:


> In a surprise twist of faith, my sister got me no 3, 4,5 and 7 for my birthday!  I ordered 1, 2, 6, and the DC, so I now have the full set I hadn’t even told her I ordered any lol. We bouta grow some olaplex inches in 2022 baybeeee


Oh! Lucky you! How perfect is that!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 21, 2021)

naturalyogini said:


> I used 0, 3,4,5,6,7 on my hair this evening.  My hair was rough and hard after rinsing out #3. #5 didn't  make it feel much better. Do you guys use a moisturizing conditioner after doing 0 and 3. Not feeling Olaplex  . My hair is still Shedd.  Rats, happens every time I color my hair.


Did you color first, days or weeks before using Olaplex?  Or did you color the same day you used Olaplex? I felt 5 and 6 did nothing for me.


----------



## naturalyogini (Dec 21, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> Did you color first, days or weeks before using Olaplex?  Or did you color the same day you used Olaplex? I felt 5 and 6 did nothing for me.


I used permanent color and a toner 2 weeks prior to Olaplex.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 21, 2021)

naturalyogini said:


> I used permanent color and a toner 2 weeks prior to Olaplex.


Thanks for replying. 

I believe that Olaplex is designed to work in conjunction with you coloring process, to be done at the same time. How,  I am not sure as I do not color my hair. I do believe it is intended to be a preventative measure to help limit some of the damage the hair may sustain during the dyeing process. I would suggest that you consider to give Olaplex No. 0 and No. 3 one more try. The next time you dye your hair pull out your Olaplex 0 and 3! Adding them on he same day you dye your hair might extend your process time, but perhaps using it in conjunction with the dye may bring about a more beneficial, noticeable change that you can see and feel. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 21, 2021)

naturalyogini said:


> I used 0, 3,4,5,6,7 on my hair this evening.  My hair was rough and hard after rinsing out #3. #5 didn't  make it feel much better. Do you guys use a moisturizing conditioner after doing 0 and 3. Not feeling Olaplex  . My hair is still Shedd.  Rats, happens every time I color my hair.



When you say it still sheds, are you referring to breakage? If it’s actual shedding from the follicle, Olaplex isn’t going to do anything for that, and doesn’t purport to.


----------



## naturalyogini (Dec 21, 2021)

Theresamonet said:


> When you say it still sheds, are you referring to breakage? If it’s actual shedding from the follicle, Olaplex isn’t going to do anything for that, and doesn’t purport to.


Breaking off. I assume from the color and blow drying.


----------



## naturalyogini (Dec 21, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> Thanks for replying.
> 
> I believe that Olaplex is designed to work in conjunction with you coloring process, to be done at the same time. How,  I am not sure as I do not color my hair. I do believe it is intended to be a preventative measure to help limit some of the damage the hair may sustain during the dyeing process. I would suggest that you consider to give Olaplex No. 0 and No. 3 one more try. The next time you dye your hair pull out your Olaplex 0 and 3! Adding them on he same day you dye your hair might extend your process time, but perhaps using it in conjunction with the dye may bring about a more beneficial, noticeable change that you can see and feel. What are your thoughts?


I got my hair done At a salon I will never go to again. I kept asking her about Olaplex and she said she only adds it to bleach or highlights.  Needless to say, she was a disaster.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 21, 2021)

naturalyogini said:


> I got my hair done At a salon I will never go to again. I kept asking her about Olaplex and she said she only adds it to bleach or highlights.  Needless to say, she was a disaster.



I am so sorry for your experience. We have all been there. Thus, I can truly empathize with you. I have found that setbacks sometimes put us in the best positions for GREAT comebacks. What is your next move as it relates to your hair?


----------



## naturalyogini (Dec 21, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> I am so sorry for your experience. We have all been there. Thus, I can truly empathize with you. I have found that setbacks sometimes put us in the best positions for GREAT comebacks. What is your next move as it relates to your hair?


Thank you.  I'm going to do twist outs when I have to go into the office.  Otherwise a slap cap. I'll keep using Olaplex every other week.  Alternating with Amika the Kure. (Love that dc) and Adowa Blue Tansy dc.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 21, 2021)

naturalyogini said:


> Thank you.  I'm going to do twist outs when I have to go into the office.  Otherwise a slap cap. I'll keep using Olaplex every other week.  Alternating with Amika the Kure. (Love that dc) and Adowa Blue Tansy dc.


Good luck to you regarding your hair. Sounds like you got a plan!


----------



## imaginary (Dec 26, 2021)

I've finally bleached my sisterlocs, so I'll be back on the olaplex train when I order in January


----------



## naturalyogini (Dec 26, 2021)

I used 0, 3, 4 and 5 today. Hair felt better after rinsing out 0,3,4. What I did differently is that I didn't pre-shampoo. I used on dirty hair. After using 5 my hair felt strong but dry so I used MJSSB. Hair felt wonderful.  

Still losing hair, but I think it's a scalp issue in my crown area. My scalp is itchy and sore. I think I have contact dermatitis, from a new hair oil??


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 27, 2021)

I purchased 0,3,4,5 and will be using them when I take my braids down in a few days. I'll report back with my take on the products.


----------



## Fine 4s (Jan 2, 2022)

Hey Olaplex ladies, I'm going to try my hand at this {expensive} thing this year. Which one do I use for anti breakage and how do I use it? I think someone told me it's number 3? And it's not a protein treatment right? I plan to continue using ApHogee 2 step every 6-8 weeks and the 2 minute in between or as needed. I do not want to over do it so when shall I use the Olaplex? @Chicoro ? anyone? @Theresamonet ?


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 2, 2022)

Fine 4s said:


> Hey Olaplex ladies, I'm going to try my hand at this {expensive} thing this year. Which one do I use for anti breakage and how do I use it? I think someone told me it's number 3? And it's not a protein treatment right? I plan to continue using ApHogee 2 step every 6-8 weeks and the 2 minute in between or as needed. I do not want to over do it so when shall I use the Olaplex? @Chicoro ? anyone? @Theresamonet ?



I would suggest Olaplex No. 0 and Olaplex No. 3.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 21, 2022)

Doesn't look there's a sale thread for this month but there's an Olapex No. 3 sale going on


----------



## classychic1908 (Jan 21, 2022)

oneastrocurlie said:


> Doesn't look there's a sale thread for this month but there's an Olapex No. 3 sale going on


Where is the sale?


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 21, 2022)

classychic1908 said:


> Where is the sale?



If you go to her link in her bio she's got a link to the product page. You can search Olaplex on QVC and it pops up too.


----------



## classychic1908 (Jan 21, 2022)

oneastrocurlie said:


> If you go to her link in her bio she's got a link to the product page. You can search Olaplex on QVC and it pops up too.


Thanks! I don't have Instagram.


----------



## DVAntDany (Jan 22, 2022)

So I’ve tested Olaplex 0 and 3 in sections of my hair since November. 0+3= silky feeling hair while wet. 3 alone = hair that feels ever so slightly strengthened/firmer.  I even feel like 0+3 on dirty hair works better than 3 alone on clean damp hair.

At first, I was hesitant to use this on all of my hair. I started noticing that products were not absorbing well into the initial test quadrant. I already had an issue with products sitting on top my hair and didn’t want to exacerbate this feature. 

The only real improvement I can see for my hair is that shampoo glides through my hair effortlessly. I felt like my beloved Innersense Hydrating Hair Bath forsake me when I bought the 10oz. The shampoo made my hair tangle at the roots and no longer gave soft feeling hair. Since using Olaplex, it is back to working like normal.

I’ve seen #3 really strengthen my mom’s relaxed yet still curly hair. Since my hair is not compromised, I wasn’t sure if I’d be able to tell a difference. I surely can’t tell a difference when using moisturizing deep conditioners. So I was surprised when I could continuto feel the difference after many shampoos. 

Recently, I used 4, 5, 6 and 7. I can’t believe I’m saying this but I feel these products are too light weight for wearing my hair straight. The slightest gust of wind had my hair flying especially in my face.

I could tell the products are concentrated. I needed very little of #5 to detangle all of my head. I as well as my stylist use so much AG boost in comparison. Even just a little #6 on damp hair left my hands feeling slippery when removing clamps/clips.

I can’t say it’s the end all be all yet. I just like the insurance it claims to have. It’s good to know I can’t mess my hair up by using it.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jan 23, 2022)

I just used Olaplex  #0,3,4,5,8, they all worked great together. I like that my hair feel strong and healthy! What I am going to do now going forward is, use # 3 as part of my routine when I shampoo & deep condition on wash days and use the other #'s once a month. #3 is definitely a staple for me since I'm relaxed and use hair color.


----------



## vevster (Feb 5, 2022)

My hair was a hot mess. I did Ola 0 then 3 and my curl definition came back beautifully.


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Feb 7, 2022)

Used olaplex #3 as a prepoo for 2 hours (accidentally). And my curls looooked amazing when I was using shampoo. Even the loose curls in the back of my head looked curlier. Wanted to take a picture so bad lol.


----------



## Sarabellam (Feb 7, 2022)

I bit the bullet and bought No 0 & 3. I slept in #3 overnight partly to see what would happen and partly because I was tired. 

Upon rinsing in the morning I first thought that it had not done much. Then I took a shed hair and tried a “stress test” where I see how much my hair fights back from breaking. I wrap one end on each index finger and pull in opposite directions. I have 4b/a fine hair so my hair doesn’t put up much of a fight. But this time it did. Even while soaking wet.

Then I styled my hair into 4 braids plus one twist as “leave out” for my satin lined turban. My twist is juicy and shiny. I’m very happy with the product. My hair isn’t doing anything outside of reality. However, it is acting like it’s “optimized state” that I see when the henna/ protein/ moisture stars align.


----------



## jamaica68 (Feb 7, 2022)

Aggie said:


> I colored my hair today with henna and I did use my Olaplex steps 1,2 and 4 today. Olaplex results seem to be accumulative for my hair.
> 
> I noticed a tiny amount of breakage after the first 1 or 2 times of using it but now that I'm past that, my hair is behaving much much better. I'll keep Olaplex in my haircare rotation for coloring for a while yet .


Glad it's working out for you.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 2, 2022)

Bloody hell! But I'm not looking to get preggers now or in the near future lol.

Olaplex fans are being warned over a banned ingredient linked to infertility - which Olaplex no longer use - but what are the facts?​Olaplex fans are being warned over a banned ingredient linked to infertility – which Olaplex no longer use – but what are the facts?

Olaplex became an instant holy grail after its launch in 2014. Its 'bond-building' technology was something we had never seen in the hair world before, and it was love at first use when serial bleachers realised they could lighten their hair without the inevitable dryness and damage they were used to.

Then came yet more products in the line-up, from salon-only treatments to at-home conditioners – including the No.3 Hair Perfector, which counts the likes of Kim Kardashian and Rosie Huntington-Whiteley as fans, no less.

But while beloved, the product has been the talk of the beauty community of late for different reasons – after it was revealed that the original formula contained an ingredient called butylphenyl methylpropional, or 'lilial', a fragrance compound that is set to be banned for cosmetic use in the EU from March 2022 due to safety concerns.

Videos circulated on TikTok as many shared that the ingredient was toxic and linked to infertility – and more claimed that Olaplex was set to be completely banned in the UK. So what's really happening, and should we be worried?

What is butylphenyl methylpropional and why is it being banned?​Butylphenyl methylpropional, or lilial, is a chemical compound that's usually used for fragrance purposes within a number of products.

The ingredient is set to be removed from all cosmetic products in the EU from 1 March 2022, after the European Commission published a report on the 'classification, labelling and packaging of substances and mixtures' in May 2020. It listed butylphenyl methylpropional as 'Repr. 1B' - which refers to a substance that's toxic for reproduction, meaning it poses potential risks to fertility.









						Olaplex fans are being warned over a banned ingredient linked to infertility – which Olaplex no longer use – but what are the facts?
					

Olaplex No.3 has been reformulated.




					www.glamourmagazine.co.uk


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 2, 2022)

LushLox said:


> Bloody hell! But I'm not looking to get preggers now or in the near future lol.
> 
> Olaplex fans are being warned over a banned ingredient linked to infertility - which Olaplex no longer use - but what are the facts?​Olaplex fans are being warned over a banned ingredient linked to infertility – which Olaplex no longer use – but what are the facts?
> 
> ...



Interesting and thanks for posting! I think about all the poison that is dumped in hair products geared toward women with afro-textured hair. Even hair dyes, used by women of all hair types,  are problematic and interestingly not regulated by by the FDA. They may be monitored by the FDA, but are  not regulated which are two different things. 

With all that being said, 
Olaplex won a multi-million dollar suit agains L'Oreal who took a peek into their formulation because L'Oreal was interested in purchasing the company. The deal fell through, but L'Oreal allegedly stole the formula. Hence, the basis for the lawsuit raised and won, albeit temporarily, by the original creators of Olaplex. L'Oreal is the most powerful cosmetic company in Europe.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 2, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Interesting and thanks for posting! I think about all the poison that is dumped in hair products geared toward women with afro-textured hair. Even hair dyes, used by women of all hair types,  are problematic and interestingly not regulated by by the FDA. They may be monitored by the FDA, but are  not regulated which are two different things.
> 
> With all that being said,
> Olaplex won a multi-million dollar suit agains L'Oreal who took a peek into their formulation because L'Oreal was interested in purchasing the company. The deal fell through, but L'Oreal allegedly stole the formula. Hence, the basis for the lawsuit raised and won, albeit temporarily, by the original creators of Olaplex. L'Oreal is the most powerful cosmetic company in Europe.



Also EU is pretty stringent on this sort of thing and they will quickly ban a product if there is a hint of an issue. But there was no talk (I believe) in Olaplex being banned in the US and the ingredient has been removed. The ingredient was linked to fragrance rather than one of the more powerhouse ingredients so I'll still use it.

Interesting about L'oreal - do they have to buy *everything*? smh


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 2, 2022)

LushLox said:


> Also EU is pretty stringent on this sort of thing and they will quickly ban a product if there is a hint of an issue. But there was no talk (I believe) in Olaplex being banned in the US and the ingredient has been removed. The ingredient was linked to fragrance rather than one of the more powerhouse ingredients so I'll still use it.
> 
> Interesting about L'oreal - do they have to buy *everything*? smh


I hope they don't ban it in Europe because I am in France and I just fell in love with Olaplex.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Mar 2, 2022)

These tweets explain it well


----------



## classychic1908 (Mar 4, 2022)

Banned Olaplex ingredient linked to infertility sparks TikTok backlash
					

It’s a staple at upscale salons — but hair-raising rumors that a now-banned ingredient causes infertility have racked up 30 million views on TikTok.




					nypost.com


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 6, 2022)

"Studies of *lilial *have indicated that it may cause adverse effects when ingested by animals — meaning there are no such studies that can definitely say how it affects humans who rub it on their heads. *Moreover, the ingredient has been on the EU’s restriction list for a number of years, though only now is the ban taking effect*."
Source: https://nypost.com/2022/03/02/banne...linked-to-infertility-sparks-tiktok-backlash/



Follow the money...
*Cliff Notes:*
Olaplex sued and won against L'Oreal for stealing its patented technology. Seemingly, unbeknownst to L'Oreal, one of the original two founders of Olaplex was well versed in not only biochemistry, but also in [i*nternational] patent processes*. This helped this Olaplex 'David' to take on and win a $100 Million against this L'Oreal 'Goliath' which is THE largest cosmetic company in the world. You think that's going to sit well: not only is L'Oreal called a thief, liar and cheater on record, L'Oreal was not able to put out a product line based upon this similar Olaplex technology. Olaplex, quick and nimble, removed the '_*offending'*_ ingredient which was used in tiny minuscule quantities, from its Olaplex No. 3 product, prior to the EU ban. Touché! And checkmate! This isn't about women's health. It's about money and power.


------------------

Longer Story:
L'Oréal Paris is a French personal care company headquartered in Clichy, Hauts-de-Seine with a registered office in Paris. *It is the world's largest cosmetics company* and has developed activities in the field concentrating on hair colour, skin care, sun protection, make-up, perfume, and hair care.
Source: https://www.loreal-paris.fr


Round 1!
Following a week-long trial in August 2019, *a federal jury in Delaware found that L’Oreal had willfully infringed two patents for products at the core of Olaplex’s business. *In addition to infringing Olaplex’s patents for its novel bonding system, a multi-step process aimed at strengthening and protecting hair, *L’Oreal was found to have also stolen trade secrets from its younger and smaller rival, and breached the confidentiality agreement it entered into in connection with discussions between the two companies about a potential acquisition.* In the August 2019 verdict, the jury determined that *Olaplex was entitled to nearly *_*$100 million in damages*_* (*$22 million for the breach of contract, $22 million for trade secret misappropriation, and almost $47 million for patent infringement).
Source: https://www.thefashionlaw.com/lorea...-olaplex-patent-trade-secret-case-tossed-out/


Round 2!
(Reuters) - The U.S. Court of Appeals for the Federal Circuit *has tossed a $66 million Delaware federal court ruling for Olaplex Inc*, which had accused L'Oreal USA Inc of stealing its trade secrets and infringing patents related to its hair-bleaching technology.
Source: https://www.reuters.com/business/le...al-66-million-hair-bleach-ip-loss-2021-05-07/


Round 3!
“While L’Oréal has been successful arguing for a technical legal reversal of the trade secret verdict on appeal, we stand by the jurors’ unanimous decision on the claim after hearing the full facts and evidence in this case," said Olaplex’s Chief Operating Officer and Chief Legal Officer Tiffany Walden. "The Federal Circuit Court of Appeals affirmed the validity of key claims L’Oréal has already once been found to willfully infringe and estopped L’Oréal from further challenging them. Olaplex looks forward to the opportunity to again prove L’Oréal’s willful infringement in the retrial of its case and will appeal the Federal Circuit’s decision related to the theft of trade secrets.”
Source: https://www.happi.com/contents/view...12/olaplex-to-appeal-loreal-lawsuit-decision/


----------



## Sarabellam (Mar 6, 2022)

Just noticed this Olaplex, Lilial controversy today. I grabbed my bottle and did not see it listed. However I noticed a few other things that make me wonder whether this product still contains lilial. 

1. Oleplex is doing damage control as their stock is plummeting. Multiple sources clarify that the product was already removed in the UK and EU and the company “plans” to phase it out world wide. The US is a big market so if it had been phased out in the US, they would be pushing this fact towards every news station.

2. Lilial is only required to be listed by name if it makes up >0.01% of the formula. 

3. Olaplex used a ~0.012% concentration in their original formula.

4. My bottle of olaplex does not list Lilial but fragrance has jumped higher of the ingredients list and is one ingredient spot higher than the original formula’s  Lilial.

 I suspect that they did a mini reformulation, lowering the Lilial percentage, to hide the Lilial until they can do a true reformulation in the future.

Will I finish my bottle? Probably. Known and suspected hormone dysregulators and fertility toxic ingredients are quiet common in hair care products.  Many hide under the fragrance title or use the fact that it was originally derived from a natural ingredients to mask the danger. 

If I continue to use my small bottle I won’t be leaving the stuff on for hours and I will try to avoid my scalp when applying. The first few inches of hair are so young and healthy compared to the ends that they are unlikely to benefit much from the product anyway. I don’t have heat damage, bleach, or perm on my roots so this is my plan!


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 6, 2022)

The Olaplex No. 3 ingredient is listed as *butylphenyl methylpropional. * It is not listed as lilial here in France. I looked on my newest bottle and
butylphenyl methylpropional is the last ingredient on the list.

_butylphenyl methylpropional

Lilial (a trade name for lily aldehyde, also known as lysmeral) is a chemical compound commonly used as a perfume in cosmetic preparations and laundry powders, often under the name *butylphenyl methylpropional*._


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 6, 2022)

Looked at the ingredients on my Olaplex bottles and the fragrance is not listed on any of my No. 3's, I did read on IG that Olaplex did phase out the ingredient from No. 3, so I'm not sure if what's on the shelves already have the ingredient removed.


----------



## jamaica68 (Mar 7, 2022)

I just checked the two bottles I have and _butylphenyl methylpropional _is listed on one of my bottles, I'm currently giving it the side eye.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 9, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> "Studies of *lilial *have indicated that it may cause adverse effects when ingested by animals — meaning there are no such studies that can definitely say how it affects humans who rub it on their heads. *Moreover, the ingredient has been on the EU’s restriction list for a number of years, though only now is the ban taking effect*."
> Source: https://nypost.com/2022/03/02/banne...linked-to-infertility-sparks-tiktok-backlash/
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Chicoro 
Good to see you still here sharing the wisdom.  
There was a news segment on this that ran a while ago and at the end both women a journalist and a dermatologist admitted to using Olaplex and that they would continue. The Doc even said the percentage was below any harmful amount. And if it’s an older bottle and you’re worried dump it and get the new one.  (Although I don’t know how that could,happen the bottles are small)   on the old bottles it was listed last and at less than 1%. and it wasn’t an active or main ingredient and The newer bottles don’t have it.

Sounds like L’Oréal is getting its revenge and trying to squeeze Olaplex from the France the EU then everywhere else. Why all of this noise after the ingredient has already been removed.
If they L’Oréal can squeeze them enough to shut them down, then they can come out with their own stolen version of Olaplex and corner that part of the market without lawsuits.  But Olaplex is a salon staple and now a home staple for those that bleach, any other chem processes and those who have damage orjust want to prevent damage.  L’Oréal can’t stop Olaplex and now the world knows about their backstabbing ways. Not a good look. I doubt they’ll get many partnerships now.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Mar 11, 2022)

I find it interesting that my #0 last just as long as my #3 when it was in the nozzle bottle. Now that it's in the spray bottle I blew right through it. I'll know to go easy next time.


----------



## Rastafarai (Mar 11, 2022)

Just bought the #0, 3 and 8. Looking forward to my next wash day to try these!


----------



## abioni (Mar 25, 2022)

Where are you all buying no 1 and 2? I googled and Editors Pick and some others came up. I'm concerned about authenticity. Please PM me where you bought yours if you don't want to post it on here.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 3, 2022)

Why are they like this? It's in my shopping bag ready to buy lol


----------



## Napp (Apr 3, 2022)

LushLox said:


> View attachment 479783
> 
> 
> Why are they like this? It's in my shopping bag ready to buy lol


I saw this when it dropped but I already have so many serums I don't see myself using it anytime soon. If you do try it please give a review!


----------



## LushLox (Apr 4, 2022)

Napp said:


> I saw this when it dropped but I already have so many serums I don't see myself using it anytime soon. If you do try it please give a review!



I like the sound of this because whilst I have serums, I don't have a bond builder serum. I like the thought of a bond builder serum that I can apply and leave in until my next wash; that's very appealing to me. The added heat protection is a bonus.

Yes I will certainly give a review.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Apr 4, 2022)

Mapleoats said:


> I bit the bullet and ordered no 1,2,6, and the 4 in 1 moisture mask because, why wait? Damn these products are expensive though lol


How did you like the 4-in-1 moisture mask?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 4, 2022)

Anyone have a review of the serum yet ?


----------



## Mapleoats (Apr 5, 2022)

lindseyerinc said:


> How did you like the 4-in-1 moisture mask?


It was kind of just meh to be honest. Didn’t have a lot of slip, and didn’t do anything that my other DCs I use regularly do. For the price point I wasn’t blown away. I’ve only used it once though I need to revisit it.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 5, 2022)

When you guys use No 3 do you leave it on for the recommended 10 minutes or an hour or overnight etc?

I normally keep it on for a minimum of an hour.


----------



## Napp (Apr 5, 2022)

Mapleoats said:


> It was kind of just meh to be honest. Didn’t have a lot of slip, and didn’t do anything that my other DCs I use regularly do. For the price point I wasn’t blown away. I’ve only used it once though I need to revisit it.


 Thank you for the review. I was planning on purchasing but now I decided against it.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Apr 5, 2022)

LushLox said:


> When you guys use No 3 do you leave it on for the recommended 10 minutes or an hour or overnight etc?
> 
> I normally keep it on for a minimum of an hour.



Between 10 mins and an hour. If I'm zooming through my wash day just 10. If I'm spending the day chilling, I'll put it in and do other things, then proceed. I've haven't left it in overnight.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 5, 2022)

LushLox said:


> When you guys use No 3 do you leave it on for the recommended 10 minutes or an hour or overnight etc?
> 
> I normally keep it on for a minimum of an hour.


I do anywhere from 15mins, to an hour or more, depending on whether I'm having a quick wash day, or taking my sweet time. I've also applied late and left overnight.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 6, 2022)

I picked up the serum the other day. I'll try it out tomorrow or Friday before I put my protective style in.


----------



## Napp (Apr 6, 2022)

I just did a stand alone treatment. I had very little breakage this wash day. I think I need to do this at least every 1-2 months especially since my hair is now chemically treated


----------



## imaginary (Apr 6, 2022)

I just bought the purple shampoo to see if it helps with the brassiness in my henna bleached hair and also to pair with my #3 treatment


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 6, 2022)

LushLox said:


> When you guys use No 3 do you leave it on for the recommended 10 minutes or an hour or overnight etc?
> 
> I normally keep it on for a minimum of an hour.


I stick pretty close to the 10 minutes. If I get distracted maybe it will stay on for 20-30 minutes.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 7, 2022)

That serum is beautiful. My hair is noticeably different, texture is very soft and silky smooth and I didn't even use heat after, I just air dried. It was a good air dry though, didn't need to manipulate the hair as much with the combing, ends nicely hydrated and looked even better the next day and that is always my test of a product - how it holds up in the hair the next day(s).


----------



## demlew (Apr 7, 2022)

LushLox said:


> When you guys use No 3 do you leave it on for the recommended 10 minutes or an hour or overnight etc?
> 
> I normally keep it on for a minimum of an hour.


I’ve slept in it more than once - usually when I’m 8 or 9 weeks into my relaxer and need all the softening/conditioning help I can get lol. Otherwise I leave it for 1-2 hours.


----------



## Aicer (Apr 7, 2022)

Anybody notice a huge difference between using the professional 1&2 treatment vs 0&3 for a stand alone treatment?

I’ve trying to get 1&2 but if there’s not much difference I guess I’ll stay with 0&3.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 8, 2022)

Mapleoats said:


> It was kind of just meh to be honest. Didn’t have a lot of slip, and didn’t do anything that my other DCs I use regularly do. For the price point I wasn’t blown away. I’ve only used it once though I need to revisit it.


I used this tonight as a rinse out 10 minutes in a steamy shower.  Nothing to call home about for the price point.  

I used the serum after.  I love the consistency and how it spread.   I’m air drying in braids tonight and then will stretch the braids with the revair tomorrow.  I’ll see how it goes then.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 9, 2022)

My hair tonight isn’t highly moisturized which I didn’t expect but it’s not bad after only using the serum and letting it mostly air dry

Today some of my braids were still damp before I used the revair to dry them and stretch.  I would use the serum again.  Not a repurchase for the deep conditioner for the price point and amount in the bottle 

I will keep using 0 and 3 to see how it performs over time.


----------



## Mapleoats (Apr 11, 2022)

Aicer said:


> Anybody notice a huge difference between using the professional 1&2 treatment vs 0&3 for a stand alone treatment?
> 
> I’ve trying to get 1&2 but if there’s not much difference I guess I’ll stay with 0&3.


I use 1&2 and the difference in my hair is immediate. I don’t bother with 3 anymore. Haven’t tried 0. If you are trying to save money you could use 1&3. 2&3 are very similar, 2 is just slightly more concentrated than 3. 1 is extremely concentrated, it’s basically just water, the active ingredient, and preservative. There is no replacement for 1 imo.


----------



## Napp (Apr 11, 2022)

Aicer said:


> Anybody notice a huge difference between using the professional 1&2 treatment vs 0&3 for a stand alone treatment?
> 
> I’ve trying to get 1&2 but if there’s not much difference I guess I’ll stay with 0&3.




I've never tried the 0 and 3 but I just started using the No 1 and 2 regularly. Hopefully I can see less breakage and retain my length by the end of the year. The 1 and 2 has helped me recover from heat damage many times in the past though.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Apr 12, 2022)

Mapleoats said:


> I use 1&2 and the difference in my hair is immediate. I don’t bother with 3 anymore. Haven’t tried 0. If you are trying to save money you could use 1&3. 2&3 are very similar, 2 is just slightly more concentrated than 3. 1 is extremely concentrated, it’s basically just water, the active ingredient, and preservative. There is no replacement for 1 imo.



I think 0 is a less concentrated 1. Same with 2 and 3 like you mentioned.


----------



## Rastafarai (May 30, 2022)

Rastafarai said:


> Just bought the #0, 3 and 8. Looking forward to my next wash day to try these!



Game changers! Didn't think my curls could be any more defined until trying 0 and 3 combined. What's intriguing is I can get my hair to look so moisturized, curly and bouncy without heat or steam. I just placed the 0/3 on, let it sit for up to 1 hour, went about my usual wash/condish routine in the shower (added #8)  and the curls were curling onto each other. Less shed hair as well, and for those that did shed the strands appeared thicker and stronger. Hair density is significantly improved. I just re-upped on all three, and also got #4 and #5.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 3, 2022)

My next Olaplex purchase will be the 4 in 1 Moisture Treatment. It's a bit costly but it's 4 in 1 so it will be well worth the investment plus a little goes a long way. 

It provides:

74% More Moisture

84% More Shine

84% More Smoothness

94% More Body 

All of this sounds really good to me and my hair could use all the above everyday of the week


----------



## demlew (Jun 5, 2022)

Aggie said:


> My next Olaplex purchase will be the 4 in 1 Moisture Treatment. It's a bit costly but it's 4 in 1 so it will be well worth the investment plus a little goes a long way.
> 
> It provides:
> 
> ...


 I was just thinking about this product. I wonder what are the main differences between this and No. 8. I need an excel sheet with the differences.

Have you tried #9? (Anyone can chime in.) I’m placing a large order, so I’m trying to decide if 2 and 3 are similar so I can buy the large bottle. So far, my list is 0, 2 or 3, 4, 7, either 8 or the 4-in-1, and maybe 9. That sentence looks like it’s in code lol


----------



## LushLox (Jun 5, 2022)

Apparently the ingredients are the same, but clearly the 4 in 1 represents more value for money. I could use 4 in 1 and not be so conservative in my usage.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 5, 2022)

My cousin was just recommending the 4-in-1 today, saying it left her hair feeling very soft. She was annoyed because her stash is getting low and she hasn't been able to find another bottle online for a while, and hoped it wasn't discontinued.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 5, 2022)

LushLox said:


> Apparently the ingredients are the same, but clearly the 4 in 1 represents more value for money. I could use 4 in 1 and not be so conservative in my usage.


Agreed.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 6, 2022)

GGsKin said:


> My cousin was just recommending the 4-in-1 today, saying it left her hair feeling very soft. She was annoyed because her stash is getting low and she hasn't been able to find another bottle online for a while, and hoped it wasn't discontinued.


It is not discontinued. I can find it on a professional beauty site but you need a beauty license to get it. I have one so I can get it. Also, here in the Bahamas, we already carry them at our wholesale beauty locations so I can find them here as well.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 6, 2022)

Aggie said:


> It is not discontinued. I can find it on a professional beauty site but you need a beauty license to get it. I have one so I can get it. Also, here in the Bahamas, we already carry them at our wholesale beauty locations so I can find them here as well.


Where we are, you didn't need a licence for the 4-in-1. We suspect changes in EU regulations on ingredients could be what have effected availability.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 6, 2022)

GGsKin said:


> Where we are, you didn't need a license for the 4-in-1. We suspect changes in EU regulations on ingredients could be what have effected availability.


Oh dear. So many things are changing with obtaining products even for me as an Esthetician. I am a client of PCASkin, did the course and everything, but they no longer accept international credit cards online. I have to literally call my orders in now which I am not comfortable doing. They are the only ones I've found that has a full line of self-neutralizing peels that I use on my clients and myself. But I love the products so I remain a client of theirs and simply deal with the inconvenience. It's a real drag.


----------



## LushLox (Jun 6, 2022)

GGsKin said:


> Where we are, you didn't need a licence for the 4-in-1. We suspect changes in EU regulations on ingredients could be what have effected availability.



Really? It doesn't seem to be available to buy on UK's Olaplex site or any of the usual online retailers. Where did you see it for sale.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 7, 2022)

LushLox said:


> Really? It doesn't seem to be available to buy on UK's Olaplex site or any of the usual online retailers. Where did you see it for sale.


She's picked it up before on Cult, but she hasn't been able to see any for a while. I just broke the news to her why it might no longer be available. She's not happy.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 7, 2022)

They had the 4n1 mask on walmart............


----------



## Aggie (Jun 7, 2022)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> They had the 4n1 mask on walmart............


I don't shop at Walmart anymore and haven't in over a year now. They've gotten ridiculous with a lot of their prices plus they seem to sell quite a bit of subpar products now as well. Maybe coming in from China I suspect. I prefer American made products - they always have far better quality in my honest opinion based on my shopping experiences.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 8, 2022)

I tried the 4n1 last night.  After rinsing my AG Boost conditioner out, I added it to my hair and finger detangled . It wasnt super amazing going on or anything.  I was in the shower and while I washed up I left it in.  After around 10 minutes I rinsed it out.  My hair felt buttery soft compared to when I was adding it.

The next time I try it, I will steam it in to see if theres a big difference.


----------



## rileypak (Jun 21, 2022)

Olaplex is releasing a clarifying shampoo No.4C soon


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2022)

rileypak said:


> Olaplex is releasing a clarifying shampoo No.4C soon


Interesting. I might be getting that when it's offered.

Soooo, I caught a sale on Cosmoprofbeauty.com. Buy the small 3 professional trio and get the 4 in 1 Moisture Treatment for free. I bought 2 and got 3 treatments free (I put an extra one in there to pay for it but their system gave me them all free ). Sale was over 2 days ago. 

I also bought both the 8oz and a liter bottle of the number 4 shampoo, 67.9 oz of the number 5 conditioner, and a bottle of the number 7 Bonding Oil. I was about to purchase number 6 but I can get a good price on that one right here locally.


----------



## weavepat (Jun 24, 2022)

Aggie said:


> Interesting. I might be getting that when it's offered.
> 
> Soooo, I caught a sale on Cosmoprofbeauty.com. Buy the small 3 professional trio and get the 4 in 1 Moisture Treatment for free. I bought 2 and got 3 treatments free (I put an extra one in there to pay for it but their system gave me them all free ). Sale was over 2 days ago.
> 
> I also bought both the 8oz and a liter bottle of the number 4 shampoo, 67.9 oz of the number 5 conditioner, and a bottle of the number 7 Bonding Oil. I was about to purchase number 6 but I can get a good price on that one right here locally.



Congrats on catching such a great sale!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2022)

rileypak said:


> Olaplex is releasing a clarifying shampoo No.4C soon


Dear Lord,   please let this come in the liter sized bottle. Then maybe they'll carry the neutralizing shampoo next as well. Plus that #6 leave-in is wayyyyy too small for our Afro textured hair. That needs to be resized at 8 oz minimum


----------



## Aggie (Jun 30, 2022)

Olaplex #4C Clarifying Shampoo was released today and I bought the liter sized bottle and it will be my back up clarifying poo. I also bought 2 bottles of the #9 Hair Serum. I can't wait to try these 2. You ladies know I had to get that clarifying poo before it all got sold out. I was waiting for the notification and got it this afternoon.


----------



## demlew (Jun 30, 2022)

Aggie said:


> Interesting. I might be getting that when it's offered.
> 
> Soooo, I caught a sale on Cosmoprofbeauty.com. Buy the small 3 professional trio and get the 4 in 1 Moisture Treatment for free. I bought 2 and got 3 treatments free (I put an extra one in there to pay for it but their system gave me them all free ). Sale was over 2 days ago.
> 
> I also bought both the 8oz and a liter bottle of the number 4 shampoo, 67.9 oz of the number 5 conditioner, and a bottle of the number 7 Bonding Oil. I was about to purchase number 6 but I can get a good price on that one right here locally.



That was a super good sale. I'm hurt I missed it.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 30, 2022)

demlew said:


> That was a super good sale. I'm hurt I missed it.


It truly was because Olaplex is hardly EVER on sale so you know I had to catch that one.


----------



## secretdiamond (Jul 5, 2022)

Tried K18 and my hair hates it. 
They advertise saying it’s better than Olaplex— it is not.


----------



## Kitamita (Jul 5, 2022)

secretdiamond said:


> Tried K18 and my hair hates it.
> They advertise saying it’s better than Olaplex— it is not.


Thanks for sharing. I have been eyeing it but I still have a large bottle of Devacurl Curlbond that my hair likes. So I was holding off.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 7, 2022)

Used the 4n1 for the third time. Still a nice rinse out after 10 minutes. Hair feels really soft after rinsing.  Not sure if its a repurchase  yet though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 24, 2022)

If the 4n1 was around $40-50 I would buy it again. 

used it again today but on top of another conditioner.  When I added the  4n1 my soft hair laid down even further and felt like butter. Left them both in for 10 minutes and then brushed my hair until I could finger detangle with no hair catching.


----------



## demlew (Jul 28, 2022)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> If the 4n1 was around $40-50 I would buy it again.
> 
> used it again today but on top of another conditioner.  When I added the  4n1 my soft hair laid down even further and felt like butter. Left them both in for 10 minutes and then brushed my hair until I could finger detangle with no hair catching.


I don’t see it for sale or listed on the Olaplex site in the large size. I hope it’s not discontinued.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 29, 2022)

I think its a on the professional side @demlew


----------



## demlew (Jul 30, 2022)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I think its a on the professional side @demlew


Thanks, but it’s the craziest thing because I’ve ordered it from CosmoProf. I can see it before I log in, but it disappears once I log into my account - as though it’s not available for my area or something (I’m in Texas). Luckily I have over half a bottle so I won’t need to call or figure this out for awhile.


----------



## Napp (Jul 31, 2022)

Has anyone tried Olaplex as a pre poo? I have a huge bottle of No. 2 just sitting there and im too lazy to do a proper dc these days. I cant seem to find a way to add it to my regimen. I prefer Redken's Acidic bonding treatment because its a pre poo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2022)

I purchased #8 but not sure why?    I'll try it next week when I do #0 & #3 again


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2022)

Used the 0,3 as a Pre-Poo and DC'ed with 8.

I really like this Treatment.  This is my 3rd Treatment.


----------



## demlew (Aug 6, 2022)

Napp said:


> Has anyone tried Olaplex as a pre poo? I have a huge bottle of No. 2 just sitting there and im too lazy to do a proper dc these days. I cant seem to find a way to add it to my regimen. I prefer Redken's Acidic bonding treatment because its a pre poo.


 #2 is the salon version of #3, so I’ve used it as a pre-poo. I don’t know if there’s a strength difference, so I didn’t leave it overnight like I’ve done with #3.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2022)

I broke down and bought #7 (The Bonding Oil) 1oz.  Yes.... One Ounce.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 10, 2022)

Let me know what you think of it @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2022)

@GGsKin @Aggie
Upon first use, my Hair responded very well to #5.  Aggie I see what you mean.  It definitely has the feel of a Balancer to fill in anything that is lacking.

DC'ing now with #8.  Will use #7 with my Leave-In.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2022)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Let me know what you think of it


@Bette Davis Eyes 
*cough*  I wish I wasn't so heavy handed. Lawd I'm thankful for that Dropper Bottle

Afterall, it is one ounce.

Upon first use, Lightweight Oil.  Featherweight.  Light and Airy.

So...I did get a b/up before I used it.  Umm....I coulda' waited.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2022)

Still hanging with: 0, 3, 5, 7, 8.  Waiting on 6.  Should be here tomorrow.  

Looked at 4n1


 to all ya'll 4n1 folks!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 23, 2022)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still hanging with: 0, 3, 5, 7, 8.  Waiting on 6.  Should be here tomorrow.
> 
> Looked at 4n1
> 
> ...


@IDareT'sHair 

Get it girl . It is that good and worth the purchase.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 23, 2022)

I used #s 1, 2, 4, and  5 on Saturday past. My hair is getting better with time using these products thankfully. My damaged colored spots are shrinking like crazy now and not all stretched out anymore. So I know it's doing it's job very well.


----------



## demlew (Aug 23, 2022)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still hanging with: 0, 3, 5, 7, 8.  Waiting on 6.  Should be here tomorrow.
> 
> Looked at 4n1
> 
> ...



I used the 4n1 with a heat cap today after my henna gloss. My hair feels so awesome that I can't stop touching it! And now my hair lady is going on another trip, so I may be at 12 or 13 weeks before she can do my relaxer. I don't like this involuntary stretching she's got me doing lol I'm not good at doing it myself, so I'll keep waiting :-(


----------



## LushLox (Aug 24, 2022)

demlew said:


> I used the 4n1 with a heat cap today after my henna gloss. My hair feels so awesome that I can't stop touching it! And now my hair lady is going on another trip, so I may be at 12 or 13 weeks before she can do my relaxer. I don't like this involuntary stretching she's got me doing lol I'm not good at doing it myself, so I'll keep waiting :-(



Thanks for enabling me. I've got 4 in 1 in my cart now, I can't take anymore!


----------



## demlew (Aug 24, 2022)

LushLox said:


> Thanks for enabling me. I've got 4 in 1 in my cart now, I can't take anymore!


I’m still touching my hair and smiling today muahaha    I hope you love it as much as I do!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2022)

LushLox said:


> *Thanks for enabling me. I've got 4 in 1 in my cart now, I can't take anymore!*


@LushLox  Step away from the Cart....

Repeat after me:  "Do not listen to @demlew or @Aggie "  Now say it!...


----------



## Plushottie (Aug 24, 2022)

Hmm where are you ordering the 4 n1 are y’all stylist


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Aug 25, 2022)

Plushottie said:


> Hmm where are you ordering the 4 n1 are y’all stylist


I have my license and a couple of months ago Cosmoprof was doing a special where if you bought some Olaplex products you get the 4n1 for free. So I bought another traveling stylist kit for $65 and got the mask free. I’ve only used the mask once but my hair felt amazing.


----------



## Plushottie (Aug 25, 2022)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> I have my license and a couple of months ago Cosmoprof was doing a special where if you bought some Olaplex products you get the 4n1 for free. So I bought another traveling stylist kit for $65 and got the mask free. I’ve only used the mask once but my hair felt amazing.


That sounds heavenly


----------



## secretdiamond (Aug 25, 2022)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> I have my license and a couple of months ago Cosmoprof was doing a special where if you bought some Olaplex products you get the 4n1 for free. So I bought another traveling stylist kit for $65 and got the mask free. I’ve only used the mask once but my hair felt amazing.



Me, now trying to find ways to get my hands on the 4n1. lol


----------



## Aggie (Aug 25, 2022)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> I have my license and a couple of months ago Cosmoprof was doing a special where if you bought some Olaplex products you get the 4n1 for free. So I bought another traveling stylist kit for $65 and got the mask free. I’ve only used the mask once but my hair felt amazing.


 I caught this sale as well and got 3 free 4 in 1 masks.


----------



## abioni (Sep 7, 2022)

How do you know if an Olaplex product is authentic? Saw a 1 and 2 Olaplex kit on Ebay, a lot of reviews said it's authentic but you never know. One of the product images was a QR code, it took me to Olaplex's website but not a specific page.


----------



## Kitamita (Oct 17, 2022)

FYI Ladies  Epres Beauty









						An Inventor of Olaplex Just Launched a New Haircare Brand
					

Meet Epres, damaged hair’s best friend.




					www.elle.com
				




An Inventor of Olaplex Just Launched His Own Brand​
Meet Epres, damaged hair’s new best friend.





BY TATJANA FREUNDPUBLISHED: OCT 4, 2022





EPRES
“I was the scientist behind it. It started in my garage.” Eric Pressly is talking about Olaplex, the cult-favorite haircare brand credited with saving damaged, over-processed hair. Olaplex introduced us to the idea of “bond-building” haircare—products that can prevent or repair damage by strengthening the bonds that make up our hair’s internal structure. And now, years after kicking off one of the most successful haircare brands on the market, Pressly is back at it with a brand of his own, Epres, and new products that will be coveted by those seeking hair nirvana. “It’s the best bond builder,” says Pressly.

Bond Repair Treatment​


Now 75% Off
$12 at epres.com
“We’re a trustworthy, science-led brand. So what we say we can do, we prove it. And we do it,” says Pressly. “We make claims about being the best in the space, and you can back it up with the performance of the product.” So what are the products that the newly minted Epres is launching? The first one is the Professional Bond Repair, a salon-only product that helps keep hair strong during chemical services—such as bleaching, perming, and relaxing—without disturbing the pH levels, a common factor that results in hair damage. “A lot of damage that people have is from the bleaching in the salon,” says Pressly. “And if you can stop it before it starts, then you’re in a much better position to deal with it going forward.” The Professional Bond Repair is also formulated without acid, which means professionals don’t have to be too concerned with precise measuring when they use it during chemical treatments.






EPRES
The second product launching is the Bond Repair Treatment Kit, which addresses damage that’s already occurred. The kit comes with two bottles of an oil-based concentrate—the active ingredients, if you will—and a spray bottle. First, you pour a concentrate bottle into the spray bottle, then you fill it with water. Give it a shake, then saturate your hair with the mixture. “More is more,” says Pressly. “The water part will evaporate out, and then the oil part that we added will stick, and it’ll continue to keep repairing your hair.” The concentrate method serves another purpose as well: “We’re free of as much stuff as possible,” says Pressly. “Silicon, fragrance, preservatives. And part of that is why we have to concentrate. That allows us to go preservative-free.”




After soaking my hair with the Bond Repair Treatment, the effects were nearly immediate. As someone with (bleached, unhappy) curls, traditional cream bond-building treatments can be difficult for me to apply. The mist, on the other hand, made it easy to evenly coat my entire head. When I washed it out the next day, my hair was softer and completely frizz-free. “I recommend [leaving the product in for] either 10 minutes or overnight,” says Pressly. “[The hair is] definitely smoother and shinier and stronger. Frizz is down for a long period of time.”




EPRES
After Olaplex, Pressly didn’t think he would stay in the haircare space. “I was scientist with a broad background, so I wanted find my next adventure,” he says. “I got hit with a wave of creativity being locked up in a small space in COVID, and part of that wave of creativity led to this brand.” Pressly is well aware that bond-building haircare has exploded over the past decade. “Being around in the beginning of this category, and as an innovator, sometimes you want to make something that didn’t exist before. And then you want to make something better than everything else that exists,” he says. “I’ve done the former, we’re now doing the latter of making it better at solving for inefficiencies. And making things simpler. We say it internally, and it sounds maybe a bit arrogant, but we want to be the Apple of haircare.”

Epres officially launches today at epres.com. The Professional Bond Repair retails for $79, and the Bond Repair Treatment Kit retails for $48. Additional concentrate refills can be bought separately in packs of two for $34.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Oct 22, 2022)

#4 and 5 are 30% off at Ulta. Be sure to check if it's available for pick up


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Oct 22, 2022)

Also saw this:



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bond-maintenance-set-137-value/6852326


----------



## LushLox (Oct 27, 2022)

Olaplex just sent me a DM on twitter because I was bigging up their products. I got excited when I saw the DM as I thought they were going to send me some free stuff, no they just wanted to use my tweet for promotional purposes.  

Nevermind


----------



## HappyAtLast (Nov 5, 2022)

The Olaplex holiday box sets are out. I bought this at the JCPenney salon yesterday for $62. It's full size bottles of 0,3,4,5. Ulta and Sephora should have it for the same price because I think pricing is set by Olaplex. These bottles are normally $30 each!


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 11, 2022)

I used the No. 5 (conditioner) for the first time along with 0 & 3 in the same wash day. Now idk if I'm imagining things but my wash and go has a little more oomph. The definition is more definition-ing. The shrinkage isn't as shrink-y, so I have a little bit more hang time. Hmm. I wish the slip was a little better but I was conservative considering the price of this stuff.

Will maybe use a few wash days in a row to see what shakes.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Nov 19, 2022)

I had my best wash day EVER last night using 0,3,4 and 5. The rough patch at my crown, that I couldn’t smooth no matter what, is soft and supple. I took down my twists and almost cried. I can’t remember the last time my hair looked or felt like this. Will definitely be using these products weekly or biweekly. Currently have a cart waiting for check out on the Ulta app. Trying to see if they’re gonna give me a few pennies off since their BF sale starts in a few hours.


----------



## LushLox (Nov 26, 2022)

How many of you guys have tried washing your hair before applying No 3? If you've used heavy moisturisers, oils, gels, Olaplex may not be as effective as it's supposed to work better on hair with minimal/no product on it.

I've never concerned myself with this as I am so light with product during the week, but the products themselves can be quite heavy. So even though it's a bit of a faff, for my next wash I'm going to lightly shampoo, use No 3 and then I'm going to shampoo it out. Yeah it's another step, especially as I will have to wait until my hair has most of the water removed, but if I can get the product to be even more effective for me then it's a win.


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 26, 2022)

LushLox said:


> How many of you guys have tried washing your hair before applying No 3? If you've used heavy moisturisers, oils, gels, Olaplex may not be as effective as it's supposed to work better on hair with minimal/no product on it.
> 
> I've never concerned myself with this as I am so light with product during the week, but the products themselves can be quite heavy. So even though it's a bit of a faff, for my next wash I'm going to lightly shampoo, use No 3 and then I'm going to shampoo it out. Yeah it's another step, especially as I will have to wait until my hair has most of the water removed, but if I can get the product to be even more effective for me then it's a win.


I don’t wash before using no 3, but I rinse really well in the sink before I use it. But since I rinse in the sink I don’t have to hop in and out of the shower.


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 26, 2022)

LushLox said:


> How many of you guys have tried washing your hair before applying No 3? If you've used heavy moisturisers, oils, gels, Olaplex may not be as effective as it's supposed to work better on hair with minimal/no product on it.
> 
> I've never concerned myself with this as I am so light with product during the week, but the products themselves can be quite heavy. So even though it's a bit of a faff, for my next wash I'm going to lightly shampoo, use No 3 and then I'm going to shampoo it out. Yeah it's another step, especially as I will have to wait until my hair has most of the water removed, but if I can get the product to be even more effective for me then it's a win.



@LushLox

I always wash before No 3. I contacted Olaplex about this, and was told it was perfectly okay to do so, and “the cleaner, the better” when applying the treatment. They also said that I do not have to wash again after rinsing the treatment out, as long as I condition afterwards.

ETA: Here on the Olaplex site, they instruct to apply no 0 to clean damp hair (even though the bottle says apply to dry hair). So if you use no 0, you can also do it after washing.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 26, 2022)

LushLox said:


> How many of you guys have tried washing your hair before applying No 3? If you've used heavy moisturisers, oils, gels, Olaplex may not be as effective as it's supposed to work better on hair with minimal/no product on it.
> 
> I've never concerned myself with this as I am so light with product during the week, but the products themselves can be quite heavy. So even though it's a bit of a faff, for my next wash I'm going to lightly shampoo, use No 3 and then I'm going to shampoo it out. Yeah it's another step, especially as I will have to wait until my hair has most of the water removed, but if I can get the product to be even more effective for me then it's a win.


I tend to shampoo before applying no.3. My hair usually has some week-old gel (possibly some leave-in), so I like to know my hair is clean and damp.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Dec 4, 2022)

Kitamita said:


> FYI Ladies  Epres Beauty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you end up trying?


----------



## Kitamita (Dec 6, 2022)

lindseyerinc said:


> Did you end up trying?


Sadly no. I missed the launch discount and wanted to try to get it on black Friday but my mother passed the week before Thanksgiving, so I missed that as well.  I have been leaning toward getting K18 though... But I am still interested maybe if they have a Christmas sale.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Dec 6, 2022)

Kitamita said:


> Sadly no. I missed the launch discount and wanted to try to get it on black Friday but my mother passed the week before Thanksgiving, so I missed that as well.  I have been leaning toward getting K18 though... But I am still interested maybe if they have a Christmas sale.


I’m very sorry for your loss. Loving energy coming your way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2022)

@Kitamita 

You have my Deepest Condolences, Sis


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 17, 2022)

A few articles have been popping up for the last month.  This one just hit my timeline 









						Some Olaplex customers say the company paid them refunds after they reported hair loss and breakage
					

Hair care brand Olaplex has paid refunds for up to a year of purchases after some customers said the products damaged their hair.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Aggie (Dec 17, 2022)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> A few articles have been popping up for the last month.  This one just hit my timeline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankfully I am not having any issues. But then again, I don't do much with my hair anymore. I still use Olaplex though and will continue to. I just won't overdo it. Too many people are incessantly coloring/heat styling their hair and expect a product to reverse the damage that they themselves did to their own hair. Smh. I just don't get it. But at the same time, everyone should pay close attention to how their hair responds to any product.

Thanks for sharing @Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## secretdiamond (Dec 18, 2022)

I still love Olaplex. It’s been a game changer for my hair.
Out of curiosity, I did also pull the trigger on Epres. Lol. Will see how that one goes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2022)

No issues here.  

I am currently using it  (0, 3, 5, 6, 8) on weekly wash days.  Will rotate #3 with: Redken Acidic Bonding Intensive Concentrate and Curlsmith Salve.


----------



## LushLox (Dec 19, 2022)

Yeah I actually started seeing serious retention when I began using Olaplex. I'm tethered to that brand now for life lol


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 20, 2022)

Here's the patent for Olaplex from 2015.  It's in the public domaine so it's okay to view.  You all are so well versed in the science of hair here. Thus, I think you may find this interesting and understandable.



			https://patentimages.storage.googleapis.com/d7/e1/7a/37d236944a075c/US20150034117A1.pdf


----------

